# Paths of Legend: The Sunless Citadel (IC)



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Oakhurst, Midsummer 5150*

Little more than a stop on the road for most travelers on the New Road between Dry Lake and Brindinford, Oakhurst is home to about 900 souls, mostly farmers.  Coming from the south (from Dry Lake), one first encounters the clanging of the local blacksmith on the right and the turn-off to the Old Road on the left.  As one continues along the curve of the New Road, one finds the General Store, the home of Merchant Hucrele (the only residence, other than the Mayor's, in town; the rest of the population dwells in farmsteads surrounding the town), the Mayor's residence and offices and the Constable and Jail on the left.  On the right, after the Old Road turn-off, one finds the local Healer (a small shrine to Pelor) and the Ol' Boar Inn.  The local well stands in the middle of the New Road, between the Ol' Boar and the General Store.  The town has a very rustic look, the buildings made of local timber, with thatched roofs.  

Delber Alexivich, finds himself along the New Road entering Oakhurst, traveling from Dry Lake.  The noonday sun glares down unpleasantly and the clanging of the blacksmith is jarring on the nerves.  Rumor of a magic apple being sold by local goblins had reached the ears of Delber's mentor, Alexi.  Alexi had firmly suggested that this would be an excellent opportunity to test Delber's magical knowledge and abilities.  And so, here Delber was.  Accompanying the young wizard was Lenya, a warrior woman of some skill, trained by an old adventuring companion of Alexi who owed the old wizard a favor.  Thus, Lenya finds herself serving as bodyguard to Delber, at least for the moment.

Kelset was, at least in part, responsible for the cacophony coming from the blacksmith.  The cleric of Kord who had indoctrinated the half-orc had sent Kelset to Oakhurst to lend his strength to the local blacksmith, a dwarf named Rurik Lugehr.  The dwarf was getting on in years and, though his skill in the smithy had not dimmed, his ability to walk had.  So, for the spring and beginning of the summer, Kelset had been hauling ore and firewood, running errands, and otherwise helping out the old dwarf.  During his time in Oakhurst, he'd gotten to know some of the locals and had been invited by a paladin from Brindinford to help explore the ravine out on the Old Road.  Livestock on the farmsteads out that way had started dying off, killed by something in the night.  The paladin, Sir Braford, had decided to investigate.  Kelset's commitment to Rurik won out, however, and Braford and three local aspiring adventurers, the Hucrele siblings and a ranger named Karakus had gone off about a month ago without Kelset.  They never came back.

Darik was entering town from the north, along the New Road, coming from Brindinford.  The temple of Pelor there had been quite helpful, supplying more information to back-up the rumors heard in Narsven that had sent him on this journey.  One of the Brindinford temple's paladins, Sir Braford, had taken it upon himself to journey to Oakhurst to investigate the slaying of livestock in the area.  The temple has not heard from Braford since and were concerned for his well being.  They suggested Darik talk to Corkie Nackle, the local healer in Oakhurst and devotee to Pelor.  

Rashana was at the Ol' Boar Inn.  Her father and brothers were making preparations to move on to Brindinford.  The deal her father had intended to make with the Merchant Hucrele had turned sour when Hucrele's grown children, Talgen and Sharwyn, set out for the ravine on the Old Road a month ago and never returned.  Merchant Hucrele had grown taciturn and lost all interest in business negotations, instead devoting her attention to the recovery of her children.  Rashana's father was fed up and was moving on.  He had little patience for sentimentality, after all.  Still, never one to completely given up on a deal, he had asked Rashana to stay behind, in case Hucrele changed her mind.

Corashkael was also at the Ol' Boar, having just arrived a few days earlier, his wanderings bringing him this far south.  He'd heard the rumors about the Hucrele children from Garon, the innkeep.

Vardok had heard about a reward offered by the Merchant Hucrele for the return of her missing children from a relative.  The local blacksmith, Rurik Lutgehr, was Vardok's great uncle on his mother's side and thus the rumor had eventually reached Vardok's ears as something relatively honest to do to earn some coin.  Thus Vardok was enjoying his great uncle's hospitality the last couple of days, and having a run in or two with Rurik's helper, a half-orc by the name of Kelset.

Athanil, Ringrill, and Finlil had traveled far, avoiding Trandar in their trek south, for it was known to be unfriendly to elves, and instead passing through Qualine, Telgar and Narsven, now finding themselves in Dydd.  Something had drawn Athanil to this place, dreams of another life, or perhaps something to do with his human heritage.  Something had called him here, that much was certain.  The three were more used to living among nature's creatures than in the buildings of humans, so they had made camp a little west of the town, near a road that had obviously fallen into disuse.  They'd spotted a ravine the day before and Athanil felt pulled to it, though he still couldn't explain why.

The smelly creatures that inhabited the unnatural caves at the bottom of the ravine were stirring, disturbing Merenita's peace and quiet.  The gangly little humanoids were climbing out of the ravine, carrying a bundle with them.  Other humanoids had come down into the ravine a month ago.  Merenita had seen them, watched them, taken her humanoid form from the female in the group.  But the smelly ones had killed the others, or at least one of them.  His bones had been tossed out for the dire rats to pick at; the smelly humanoids had probably eaten the rest.

OOC: Here we go.    Walking Dad, we will definately need a name and a complete set of stats for your character as soon as we can get them so I can change ???? in the intro above.

OOC: My posting schedule is to wait for everyone to get at last one post in, then I post an update.  So, if you are interacting with a NPC, you may have to wait a bit until the other players post.  Regardless, after one week has passed, I post an update anyway, writing out any characters whose players haven't posted after two weeks of being absent, though leaving a window of opportunity open for their return.  We'll be using Invisible Castle for all die rolls.  Anyone who hasn't posted their character in the Rogue's Gallery, please do so as soon as possible.  Let the game begin!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 17, 2009)

Ah, Lenya. we have made it to Oakhurst. I think we are due for a pint of ale, would you agree? and preferably far from that clanging anvil i hear?


----------



## Wiggimuck (Jan 17, 2009)

Ringrill stretches in the morning light and sees his tribal kin and the wolf Druid already awake. Athanil, perhaps we should go take a look at the ravine we saw a little ways back.  If you feel the spirits around here drawing you to it we should follow them.  Ringrill stands up and puts on his gear.


----------



## evillyn666 (Jan 17, 2009)

Rashana sat quietly, alone, at her tavern table staring absently at the note before her. Her father had explained all of his wishes to her the preceding night but the man still felt it necessary to write it all down for her as if she were incapable of basic comprehension. He expected her to sit here obediently accomplishing nothing more grand than acting as his personal message board until his return. Such was par for course for her father as far as Rashana was concerned.

Her father’s wishes be damned, while she has the time, she figures she will put it to good use. The tragic tale of Hucrele’s children and their unknown fate had crossed Rashana’s attention several times during her stay here in Oakhurst. It was worth investigating at least so much as to discover what had become of the children and bring Hucrele some sense of closure. With some luck, perhaps they might even still be alive.

Resolving herself to her new purpose, Rashana stands and approaches the tavern bar to speak with the innkeeper. “Greetings, Garon. My father probably already mentioned this to you, but it appears I will be staying here quite a bit longer than expected while he moves on to Brindinford. I look forward to enjoying the hospitality of your inn.”, she politely announces. “But in the meantime, I would like to explore Oakhurst and the surrounding area. I've heard quite a few stories circulating around. What can you tell me about the ravine on the Old Road?”


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 17, 2009)

_The wine here is sour,_ Kael thought to himself as he politely drank from his cup. He had allowed the red to breathe as he soaked in this inn, another inn, along the random road of his travels. He'd been through Telgar and had been uninspired. He'd been through Narsven and had continued through.

At his own slower pace, Corashkael wandered down the main roads hoping to find something, yet not at the same time. He was in no hurry to complete his journey, no hurry to return to Arifel. And so he had traveled South, into Dydd and this small township. The lack of sprawl had prompted Kael to stop in and relax for a day or two, as so many of the places he had been were densely packed with humans and other races, crammed together to create a sense of community with strangers.

And so he sat, alone, a curl of golden loosely falling in front of his face as he swirled his cup, hoping in vain that this might help improve its make. He hadn't had a good wine in a long while.

Kael sighed and took another small sip. While not looking directly at the exchange, he kept his attention fixed on the only action in the room, the young female human and the innkeep. It would seem he would share the inn with another for his stay, and perhaps if this Garon had any pleasant suggestions of the area surrounding Oakhurst, Kael could follow his feet to something interesting, some change of pace.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 18, 2009)

*Lenya*

_“Full agreement. That sound is already getting on my nerves. Let us find a decent place to get a drink and maybe find out a bit more about what's going on here. Maybe there is something interesting to be heard. At the very least we might pass some time.”_


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 18, 2009)

Merenita stirred, her stomach was notably absent of food.  She pulled the cool cave air into her tracheae, the rush of oxygen rousing her to wakefulness.  The fury things made for good hunting, when the smelly humanoids were not making lots of noise nearby...


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 18, 2009)

Vardok Stonekennel finishes eating some of his great-uncle's lunch, rises, and starts to head for the door - then remembers that Rurik don't walk so well no more, and if he wanted to squat here any longer, he'd probably need to take care of his own dirty dishes.  With a sigh, the young hill dwarf picks up his plate and bowl, takes them to the kitchen, and cleans them off a bit.  Then leaves them be and resumes his march to the door.

Approaching his uncle at the smithy, he says loudly, to get over the noise of the hammer and anvil*, "AH'M GOIN' OUT TA SEE 'BOUT SUM WORK."*  Passing by the half-orc errand-boy, whatsisface, Vardok says *"Yeh, move them hams, tusker, Rurik needs ahron t' do 'is work."*  The scruffy, red-haired dwarf marches on out without so much as a goodbye or thankyou.  His black and white bulldog follows close behind, snarling a moment at Rurik and Kelset before following Vardok out.

Vardok plods over to the General Store, thinking _'Heyyyll, eeven if Ah deed bust inna wunna them thayre houses, Ah'd be lucky t' git a week's rashuns fer th' road.  Could Ah eeven git summare else inna week?  Thees hole's got nuthin' worth mah time.  Beetter git sum lucre fr'm thees jowb...  Wunner eef Ah c'n find th' boys or thayre corpses without n'mohr trouble'n a gobby er two.'_

Though he left his backpack and burlap sack at great-uncle Rurik's house for now, Vardok wore his second-hand leather armor (which didn't quite fit as well as he'd like, whoever it was he stole it from must've been a bit taller and fatter, but he can't remember who it was), his short sword, his mace, and his daggers, ready for any trouble that might come his way.  And looking the part of an adventurer or thug, anyway.

He reaches the General Store and makes his way in, to go see Mrs. Hucrele.  If the door's locked, he'll just 'nudge' it open, which to any casual observer (of which he makes sure there aren't any before he approaches the General Store) just might be mistakenly thought to bear some kind of vague resemblance to picking the lock...  If anybody inside notices and asks about it, he'll just say the door was stuck a bit, and he used his dwarven ingenuity to fix the jammed handle out of curtesy.

Vardok turns a moment to look at the dog, shakes his fist and says threateningly *"STAY THAYRE!"* before going into the General Store, hoping his stupid dog does as its told.  At least he thought it must be kinda stupid, since ir rarely seemed to notice when he commanded it to do something.

*"Ah, missus Hoocreel, mayum, Ah'm Vardok Stonekennel, kin t' yer local blacksmith, an' I heard 'bout yer missin' boys.  Ah thought Ah'd offer mah servicees as a travelin' problum-solver, gob-sticker"* he says by way of introduction, partially unsheathing his short sword for emphasis, *"an' searcher'a dark an' forebodin' places.  Fer money, a'course, as Ah hear yeh might 'ave a ree-ward fer th' ree-turn'a yer boys.  C'n yeh 'splain mohr'a what 'appened to 'em, an' whayre?"*


OOC: If needed, his Open Lock check is a cruddy 11, so he'd probably need to take 20 for a 26.
1d20+6=11


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jan 18, 2009)

*Athanil*

The man stands quietly, looking around calmly, thoughtful, snuffing the air. He looks at Ril, his loyal wolf, for a couple of seconds. Finally, he answers, stroking the silvery hide of his companion: Yes, Ringrill. There is something about that place. Ril was nervous too when we were in the whereabouts. Let's go take a look.


----------



## Wiggimuck (Jan 18, 2009)

Ringrill nods, bundles his things together, and then walks down the road towards the ravine.  It's not like townsfolk to let their paths become rough like this.  There _is _something about that place.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jan 18, 2009)

I too have heard humans are lacking in respect towards Mother Earth. But I haven't had a chance to meet one till now... says Athanil while he grabs his light backpack and a roughly made, long wooden staff decorated with some feathers and a few coloured laces.

ooc:Athanil is actually a human, but he was raised by wood elves and acts like one.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanee said:


> _“Full agreement. That sound is already getting on my nerves. Let us find a decent place to get a drink and maybe find out a bit more about what's going on here. Maybe there is something interesting to be heard. At the very least we might pass some time.”_




"I wonder what these magic apples are that master Alexi was wantin' me to check into? i find it to be quite dubious that _goblins_ are the ones selling it." It is quite obvious he seems to have a mistrust of goblins in general, and having to do busiess will be somewhat distasteful at that.

"well, the tavern that we find should provide the long overdue ale and information on these goblins as well." 

He looks down the way for a 'watering hole' as far away from the blacksmith as he cna find.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 18, 2009)

*Lenya*

Lenya nods, indicating acknowledgement about the scepticism.

_“Admittedly, I'm not entirely excited about it, having had some bad experiences with goblins in the past. However, if things turn out well, it might be useful to know, that I do speak their language.”_


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 18, 2009)

"Well then, that is very good to know. Perhaps you can teach me that language some time?"


----------



## maddmic (Jan 19, 2009)

It had been a long journey, especially long since he was travelling by himself.  He had plenty of time to reflect on the teachings of Heironeous that he learned.  It was slightly disturbing to Darik that he had learned of Sir Braford's commission and subsequent silence.  The young follower of Heironeous had promised to deliver any information he came across regarding Sir Braford to the temple upon his return to his homeland.  He was grateful for the information that they had provided him and it was the least he could do in return.

The sight of the town was a welcome one to Darik.  It meant that his long journey had come to an end and he would be able to get on with his investigation.  It also meant that perhaps there would be others to converse with, even if they were farmers.  He would be able to spread the good word of Heironeous to them and perhaps even convert some of them, which would make this mission a success in his eyes.

His load became lighter with every step since seeing the town off in the distance.  Upon entering the small village, he didn't need directions to locate the shrine to Pelor.  It was easy to find any location in town as there were so few buildings.  As he approached the shrine, he took care to ensure his appearance was as nice as possible for one who had been travelling on the road for days.  Darik cleared his throat as he came to the shrine, he looked around and paused.  Clearing his throat again, he called out.  *"I'm looking for Corkie Nackle.  I was told to ask for you from your brethern in Brindinford regarding Sir Braford."*


----------



## Max (Jan 19, 2009)

Arkhandus said:


> Approaching his uncle at the smithy, he says loudly, to get over the noise of the hammer and anvil*, "AH'M GOIN' OUT TA SEE 'BOUT SUM WORK."*  Passing by the half-orc errand-boy, whatsisface, Vardok says *"Yeh, move them hams, tusker, Rurik needs ahron t' do 'is work."*  The scruffy, red-haired dwarf marches on out without so much as a goodbye or thankyou.  His black and white bulldog follows close behind, snarling a moment at Rurik and Kelset before following Vardok out.




With practiced patience, Kelset doesn't even turn to acknowledge Vardok's departure.  Continuing towards the forge with a huge load of ore, he places the raw materials in the proper storage bin before heading back to the woodpile outside to gather more fuel for the forge.

His time at the smithy had been mostly enjoyable, Vardok being the notable exception.  Luckily, Rurik had made it clear early on that Kelset only had to answer to the smith, not the nephew.  So, other than an occasional dream of putting Vardok's head through a wall, Kelset did his best to ignore him.

The work at the smithy had allowed him to use his formidable strength to its fullest, and there was no question that Rurik needed the help.  However, Kelset has been thinking for some time now that he's learned what he could with Rurik.  Certain obvious things like the value in an honest days work and helping those in need came to him quickly.  However, he has also started to realize that even Vardok's manner has helped him to learn how to restrain his rather fierce temper.  Truly, Kord works in mysterious ways to bring so many lessons home in one place.  

All of this has lead the half-orc to wonder if his time was done here, and to move on to the next level of service to Kord.  After dropping off his load of wood, Kelset decides to broach subject with Rurik.

"Master Rurik, I been working with you for some months as required by my order of Kord.  Good hard work its been too, which was fun.  But I'm startin to think there's more I could be doing.  I mean, not that it ain't important helpin you.  But I think there's more out there for me to do.  Like them boys that disappeared a while back.  I gotta tell you I'm feeling kinda guilty about not going with them.  No telling what happened to them, but I gotta think having some priest-type muscle along woulda helped.

"So, I think I'm gonna look around for what I should do next if you're ok with it," Kelset informs Rurik.  He's trying really hard to speak his mind clearly and not just up and leave.  More lessons in patience by Kord, no doubt.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 22, 2009)

Atanatotatos said:


> The man stands quietly, looking around calmly, thoughtful, snuffing the air. He looks at Ril, his loyal wolf, for a couple of seconds. Finally, he answers, stroking the silvery hide of his companion: Yes, Ringrill. There is something about that place. Ril was nervous too when we were in the whereabouts. Let's go take a look.



"I think you are right. Grey senses something, too. We should be careful." The elven bard Finlil says to the others. As always, his she-wolf compaion Grey by his side.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 22, 2009)

OOC: From here on out, anything in a quote block in my posts is directly quoted from the published adventure.

*Finlil, Athanil, Ringrill - To the Ravine*



> The Old Road passes to the east of a narrow ravine.  At the road's closest approach to the cleft, several broken pillars jut from the earth where the ravine widens and opens into something more akin to a deep, but narrow canyon.  Two of the pillars stand straight, but most of them lean against the sloped earth.  Others are broken, and several have apparently fallen into the darkness-shrouded depths.  A few similar pillars are visible on the opposite side of the ravine.




At this particular point, the ravine is about 40 feet wide.  The wolves are both slightly agitated, apparently catching a scent they find unpleasant.

*Merenita - In the Ravine*

Four of the smelly humanoids were scrambling up the winding stairs and up to the ledge where the four humans had left their rope tied to one of the pillars above, one month past.

She sensed the presence of other beings at the top of the ravine.  The meeting likely wouldn't be pleasant.

*Kelset - At the Smithy*

The old dwarf nods, "I've been seeing the restlessness in your heart for a while now.  I'd hoped maybe you'd take my place at the forge this coming season, but I see now that there's greater things in your future than hammering horseshoes.  So be it.  Just do me a favor.  It may not seem like it, now, but that good-for-nothing nephew of mine is destined for better things, too.  If you find your path crossing his, keep an eye on him, try to keep him out of trouble.  You do that for me and I'll consider your other obligations fulfilled.  You've been like a son to me and that's a rare thing for a dwarf to be saying.  So, off with you then."

*Darik - At the Shrine*

Darik's call is answered by a spritely, oddly musical voice from a three foot tall, wrinkly old gnome woman, "Well, then, this is your lucky day because you have found Corkie Nackle.  What business do you have with the brave and foolish paladin, Sir Braford, who's likely been chewed, swallowed and spit out by goblins or rats or worse?"

*Delber, Lenya, Kael, and Rashana - At the Inn*

Garon is about to answer Rashana when the inn door opens and Delber and Lenya enter.  He raises a hand to the newcomers, "Welcome to the Ol' Boar!  Make yourself at home."

He winks at Rashana, "Be right back, sweetie."  The rotund innkeep grabs a pair of mugs and pours some of the house ale into them, then toddles over to Delber and Lenya, "First drink is always on the house, folks.  If you need anything else, just yodel for Garon.  That's me, by the by."

After making sure Delber and Lenya are settled in, he meanders his way back over to Rashana, first asking if Kael needs a top off.

Settling back in behind the bar, he answers Rashana's question, his deep, jovial voice carrying throughout the tavern, loud enough for Delber, Lenya and Kael to hear, "Alrighty.  Old Road ravine, you say?  Dangerous business, that.  They say there's some old castle what fell into the ground a thousand years ago or some such.  Goblins there now.  Come up every summer trying to sell a magic apple.  Apple that's supposed to cure any sickness.  Horsepuckey if you ask me.  Sad, sad thing it is, them Hucrele kids going down there, thinking to be heroes with that boastful paladin.  Buford, Braford, something like that.  Most sensible folks know better than to head out that way.  Fact is, the last time anyone even asked about it was well on to thirteen years ago.  I wouldn't remember the fellow 'cept he had with him the biggest frog I ever laid eyes on.  Belak was his name.  Unpleasant fellow, never smiled.  Never saw him again, either.  That ravine...it's served as a grave to too many folks.  Dangerous business, it is."

*Vardok - At Merchant Hucrele's*

Vardok finds the door open and Hucrele herself going about her routine.  She eyes the dwarf, her sunken features indicating a month spent in sleepless grief and worry.

"I've seen you about.  Rurik's kin, right?  Well, first, your facts are off.  I have a son and daughter, not two boys.  As to the reward, 125 gold pieces for each of their signet rings as proof of their fate.  Double that if they are brought back alive and in reasonably good health.  They went off to the old ravine, like foolish adventurers, listening to foolish tales from a foolish paladin, Sir Braford.  There was one more with them, a childhood friend of theirs, Karakus, a woodsy type."


----------



## evillyn666 (Jan 22, 2009)

*RE: Delber, Lenya, Kael, and Rashana - At the Inn*

Rashana nods to Garon and turns to regard the new clientele as the innkeeper assails them with his cheerful greetings and generous hospitality. One appears to be a well armored warrior type, a woman with rough edge to her. The sorceress senses an inkling of tragic circumstances to her aura. Her companion is a not-so-warrior type although he certainly had the physical build for such a profession. Are they mere travelers just like the lone elf in the corner? A husband and wife perhaps? Rashana innocently muses over the possibilities for her own sport.

Patiently awaiting Garon’s return to the bar, the sorceress listens intently to his dark tale. The details match the various rumors and accounts she had already heard around town plus a little extra. She found the idea of goblins selling magic apples both strange and interesting. Was there any truth to that particular bit? “It is a sad story and my heart goes out to Hucrele. I would have thought a paladin would have been more…responsible. ”, she replies, “Has anyone tried to find the missing children?” Her phrasing and tone clearly alluded to her own intended course of action. But from Garon’s recounts, braving the ravine alone is almost certain suicide. There is far greater safety in numbers.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 22, 2009)

*Lenya*

_“Now that's a friendly welcome, if I ever heard one. Thank you!”_

Later, when the woman at the bar gets her answers, Lenya looks at Delber... _“Well, that was easy... wonder whether it's always the same one, and noone every actually bought it, or they got a few of those. Probably the latter.”_


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 22, 2009)

Kael dismisses Garon's request with a wave of the hand and quietly states in a rich baritone, "Thank you, no."

He leans forward in his seat, a little small for these tables made for men, careful to maintain an air of solitude difficult to keep in a room filled so scarcely. The new tandem was a common sight, if not roles reversed. The fire-touched man had probably not been trained in combat, a caster of some sorts by the look. The woman, lithe and fit, had trained, Kael could see that for certain, and the scar across her left eye all but confirmed it. She had with her a miniature armory, ready for any occasion. She carried herself well, with confidence, form covered with leather, topped with chain. By first guess Kael wagered he'd connect more with her than the other two in the room.

Before the barkeep can answer the young female's question, Kael's tone carries from the corner of the Inn, ""Young woman, if you thinking you go alone down the ravine, I would not be doing it unarmored and light weaponed. Goblins are sneaky creatures and they breed as rabbits. To go alone will be a uhh," Kael pauses, struggling with the language he is still relatively new to, "how you say, not smart? No, unwise. To go alone will be a unwise life choice." He pauses once more, appearing ready to continue his awkward introduction to this young woman, but then sits abruptly back, grabs his wine and continues to swirl it absentmindedly.


----------



## evillyn666 (Jan 22, 2009)

The sorceress’s attention is naturally drawn to the Elven patron with his sudden interjection. He had been notably silent until just now. Does this betray a spark of interest on his behalf? From a strictly outward appearance, she would wager a guess that he is perfectly able to handle himself in a fight. He may even be speaking from experience with respect to the goblins which would prove invaluable in this case. 

“Thank you for the words of warnings, however, I do not intend to venture to the ravine alone. I will be looking for volunteers to take up the search and, Pelor willing, rescue of the children.” Volunteer is the key word for Rashana is uncertain if there any actual reward in the task. Had she the money herself, she would certainly offer her own payment, but alas her father left her with a mere pittance until he returned to recollect her. It was exactly enough to get by for the next few days right down to the last copper. And the man was certain that controlling the purse strings would keep his daughter on a short leash. For now she must rely on the kindness of strangers. “The name is Rashana, by the way.”, she is quick to add at the end.


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 22, 2009)

Kael stands up politely and nods his head, "My name is Corashkael Ferahar from Arifel of the Qualine to the north. Greetings, it is pleasurable." He walks toward her with a grace and elegance one would expect from an elf, yet his gait seems effortless, his movements delicate and powerful. His golden hair jostles slightly with each step, his pale eyes kind as he addresses Rashana. He is shorter than her by a hand's width, though he is used to being dwarfed in these lands.

"You are allowed to call me Kael. It is my preference. I know little of lost children. Foolish to be children playing near goblins. But I will volunteer with you. I have been seeing for something to do other than walk and this seems like a good chance." His last sentence almost seems to himself as he looks away at nothing before returning his gaze to Rashana and smiles.

"I am good with bow and sword, and you have both now, ready to save lost children. We leave soon?"


----------



## Max (Jan 22, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> The old dwarf nods, "I've been seeing the restlessness in your heart for a while now.  I'd hoped maybe you'd take my place at the forge this coming season, but I see now that there's greater things in your future than hammering horseshoes.  So be it.  Just do me a favor.  It may not seem like it, now, but that good-for-nothing nephew of mine is destined for better things, too.  If you find your path crossing his, keep an eye on him, try to keep him out of trouble.  You do that for me and I'll consider your other obligations fulfilled.  You've been like a son to me and that's a rare thing for a dwarf to be saying.  So, off with you then."




Kelset exhales with a relieved expression on his face.  It is sort of a comical look for the burly half-orc, considering his features are better suited for rage than relief.  However it is apparent he was worried about getting the old dwarf's approval.  

"Thanks Master Rurik.  I sure do appreciate that.  I was hating the thought of not doing my full duty here.  I tried skippin out on some work one time with Father Thomas -- you know, the priest who sent me here -- anyway, I mouthed off and didn't finish a job.  Figured I was tough, ya know?  That old blister wiped the floor with me in nothin flat.  So, even though I think it's what I ought ta do, I didn't really want to just up and leave without your ok."

He pauses a moment to think things through on what he'll do next.  "Seems to me I'd better get out of these work clothes, and into my traveling gear.  Then I'll see if there's been any word on those guys who disappeared in the ravine.

Kelset gets himself cleaned up, and changes into his traveling leathers.  He grabs his mace from habit, but leaves the shield behind for now.  Of course his holy symbol of Kord is prominently displayed from a chain around his neck.  Deciding the best place to get news was at the inn, he heads that direction.

Upon entering, he will walk up to the bar.  "Hey Garon, how's things?  Looks like you got a good crowd today," Kelset comments, noticing several folks in the Inn that he hasn't seen around town before.

I been talking to Rurik, and he's gonna give me some time off to check on what happened to the paladin and the kids.  Still feel guilty I didn't go with them, so thought I'd try and find out what happened.  Any news about them?"


----------



## Wiggimuck (Jan 23, 2009)

The yipping of the hounds rouses Ringrill's bear instincts.  Foul play may be afoot.  Or maybe it's just a bad wind.  

Broken pillars on both sides of the ravine.  There might a been a bridge running across the ravine at some time.  

Ringrill approaches the ravine and looks over the edge.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 23, 2009)

A way further down the length of the ravine where it is a little wider, Merenita watched as one of the humanoids leaned a little towards the gap to peer down into it.  'Well this is certainly something new!' she thought.  Not minding the nearly sheer cliff face, she moved closer.  She nearly called out to the being when she heard the smelly creatures below again, reminding her to be prudent.  Merenita turned and gracefully climbed up to, then crested the lip of the ravine.  She considered for a moment and it dawned on her that her humanoid form might have some use after all.  It was kind of like flexing a muscle, or thinking a particular thought.  Maybe it was more like both at the same time.  However she triggered it, there was a sudden rush of hormones and magic, and her body began rapidly altering into that of a young, black haired, slightly elvish looking woman.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 23, 2009)

OOC: Just to clarify, did Merenita climb out of the ravine and change into humanoid form within sight of the PCs at the top of the ravine?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 24, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> *Delber, Lenya, Kael, and Rashana - At the Inn*
> 
> Garon is about to answer Rashana when the inn door opens and Delber and Lenya enter.  He raises a hand to the newcomers, "Welcome to the Ol' Boar!  Make yourself at home."
> 
> ...






evillyn666 said:


> Rashana nods to Garon and turns to regard the new clientele as the innkeeper assails them with his cheerful greetings and generous hospitality. One appears to be a well armored warrior type, a woman with rough edge to her. The sorceress senses an inkling of tragic circumstances to her aura. Her companion is a not-so-warrior type although he certainly had the physical build for such a profession. Are they mere travelers just like the lone elf in the corner? A husband and wife perhaps? Rashana innocently muses over the possibilities for her own sport.
> 
> Patiently awaiting Garon’s return to the bar, the sorceress listens intently to his dark tale. The details match the various rumors and accounts she had already heard around town plus a little extra. She found the idea of goblins selling magic apples both strange and interesting. Was there any truth to that particular bit? “It is a sad story and my heart goes out to Hucrele. I would have thought a paladin would have been more…responsible. ”, she replies, “Has anyone tried to find the missing children?” Her phrasing and tone clearly alluded to her own intended course of action. But from Garon’s recounts, braving the ravine alone is almost certain suicide. There is far greater safety in numbers.






Thanee said:


> _“Now that's a friendly welcome, if I ever heard one. Thank you!”_
> 
> Later, when the woman at the bar gets her answers, Lenya looks at Delber... _“Well, that was easy... wonder whether it's always the same one, and noone every actually bought it, or they got a few of those. Probably the latter.”_




"good question, that. I also wonder where do they bring it for display."

the ale does not last long for it is quickly quaffed. "Galon, another round for us. the road was quite dry on the way here. also some food if you please and two rooms, as i am sure the lady is quite tired of my snoring. At least it did good to keep the nasties away from our camp sights." he grins as he says this, "now how much would that be, good sir?"


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 24, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> OOC: Just to clarify, did Merenita climb out of the ravine and change into humanoid form within sight of the PCs at the top of the ravine?



OOC: She did climb out, she is making a minimal effort to remain hidden until changed.  Guess that will be wanting a stealth roll.

Hide: (1d20+3=19)


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 24, 2009)

> Vardok finds the door open and Hucrele herself going about her routine. She eyes the dwarf, her sunken features indicating a month spent in sleepless grief and worry.
> 
> "I've seen you about. Rurik's kin, right? Well, first, your facts are off. I have a son and daughter, not two boys. As to the reward, 125 gold pieces for each of their signet rings as proof of their fate. Double that if they are brought back alive and in reasonably good health. They went off to the old ravine, like foolish adventurers, listening to foolish tales from a foolish paladin, Sir Braford. There was one more with them, a childhood friend of theirs, Karakus, a woodsy type."




Vardok replies *"Ah see.  Ah'll check 'round the rah-veen, th'n, an' b' back wit' news, rings, or yer kin."*  With that, the dwarf heads out and considers what to do....

_'Wehl, figurin' as they 'ad a few folks wit' 'em an' didn't do so wehl, chances're I needs sum back-up.  Who in this 'ere hick-hole c'n I wrangle inna helpin' me so's *I* c'n git back awright....'_ he thinks, standing around the middle of town.  He's not about to risk his own hide in a situation like this without some fodder around at least, if not actual muscle.

Vardok then determines that the best place to try finding folks with time to spare, is the tavern....  So Vardok marches off to the tavern, his noisy dog following.  The dwarf barges into the *Ol' Boar Inn*, looks around, and calls out *"Ey!  Any'un willin' t' help mah stomp sum wee critters inna rah-veen t' res-koo sum poor keeds?  If yeh gots no back-bone, stay 'ere!  If yeh ain't cheekeen, wehl, git off yer bums an' follow meh!"*


----------



## Thanee (Jan 24, 2009)

*Lenya*

_“Lady, eh? Wouldn't be too sure about that...”_ Lenya says with a slight wink.

When Galon comes around to bring them another round of ale, Lenya asks him directly.

_“Say, Galon, you told a tale about those goblins and them selling apples earlier. That does sound a bit strange for sure. Did noone ever buy a ‘magic apple’, just to see if it actually works? Do they have just one, or do they grow them on their ‘magic apple tree’?”_


----------



## evillyn666 (Jan 24, 2009)

Reverently, Rashana bows her head as the elf approaches maintaining such a position so as to keep their eyes from truly meeting. It is a traditional custom rigidly instilled in her by her father who decreed that women should avert their gaze in the presence of men outside of the family as a sign of respect. Old habits die hard. Kael’s announcement brings a thin smile to the sorceress’s lips. “I am pleased to meet you as well Corashkael Ferahar of Arifel and hope that I may humbly serve you as we embark on this noble endeavor. Perhaps there are more volunteers that can be rallied to the cause before we depart, but I respectfully defer the decision entirely to you.”, she responds in the most gracious tone she can muster.

And just as soon as the first recruit is signed up, another is delivered unto them. Pelor willing, indeed. Rashana’s ears prickle in excitement as they pick up on conversation between the newly arrived half-orc and the innkeeper. “Sir, if I may interject for a moment. My name is Rashana, and we were just in the midst of arranging an expedition to the ravine to…”, she calls out. But her sentence is interrupted by the sudden appearance of a scrappy looking and boisterously loud dwarf barging onto the scene. The words that escape his mouth, if they could in fact be called that, fail to translate leaving her absolutely dumbstruck. Perhaps Pelor can be a bit too willing?


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jan 24, 2009)

*Athanil*

Looking down in the Ravine, Athanil asks his companions: Shall we find a way down and explore the site?

[sblock=ooc]Hi guys I'm sorry for my absence, I haven't been able to access the site for two days with Mozilla, I thought Enworld was down, but then I jus tried to open it with Explorer and it worked fine... Anyone has an idea what the reason might be? It still isn't working...[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanee said:


> _“Lady, eh? Wouldn't be too sure about that...”_ Lenya says with a slight wink.
> 
> When Galon comes around to bring them another round of ale, Lenya asks him directly.
> 
> _“Say, Galon, you told a tale about those goblins and them selling apples earlier. That does sound a bit strange for sure. Did no one ever buy a ‘magic apple’, just to see if it actually works? Do they have just one, or do they grow them on their ‘magic apple tree’?”_



Delber  catches the wink and gives her back a mischivious grin and a raised eyebrow, accentuated by a set of bright red ears.

"uh right. the apples...what do they claim the apples do, do they bring them here or where if not. also are the little buggers trustworthy business wise? also, so they ever have more then 1?"


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 24, 2009)

Kael is briefly taken aback by the acquiescence of this supposed caster Rashana. The emergence of the strong half-orc unnerves him a little, a slight frown etches across his face as the age of mistrust and war between their two races had been passed down to his generation as well. Reluctance crept in as it appeared the young tanned woman would soon invite him along.

But then the dwarf burst in. Kael held no ill toward dwarves, they kept to their mines much like Kael's kin kept to their forests. But his training in the harsh dwarvish language allowed him to cut through this crass young dwarf's thick accent. If indeed this dwarf wanted to go to the ravine, it would behoove Kael to team up, power in numbers, but he was not about to follow this uncouth and unkempt dwarf. And, if he was correct in assuming the lady Rashana was to recruit the half-orc to accompany them, he would certainly not allow the creature to lead. As loathe as he was to take a leadership role, for his sake Kael knew he must take control now and not let it go.

In a heavy elven accent, which gave a tone of refinement to the crude language, Kael spoke out in Dwarven, "_Dwarf, you speak too fast and your accent is too strong. These son of men might not understand what you say. But I do, and hear me now, you will accompany us. You will follow my lead. You appear hurried, ill-composed, and I will certainly not follow your command._" Kael stares at him hard, unflinching. "_This young human is a caster, for what I can tell. And we will be bringing this brute of an orc along with us as well, as far as I can tell. With you that would make four. Four is strong. So I offer you the choice, Dwarf, you can go it alone, or you can come with us, following my lead. You and your little dog too._"

Kael remains hard, despite himself. He is unsure how well this will be received, his dealing with dwarves a scant better than his with men. At he knew the language better. After a few moments pass, Kael speaks softly in the common tongue of man, "What do you say?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 24, 2009)

The rude dwarf looks up at the snobbish elf and responds *"Ah say if thayre weren't moneh innit fer meh, Ah'd bend yer skinneh arms inna knot 'round yer skinneh neck fer talkin' t' meh tha' way."*

He puts hands on hips and frowns, then adds *"But Ah don' care if yeh fehl like co-leadin', coz Ah'm nah that demandin' like yeh high an' mighty elves.  It's them keeds Ah'm lookin' t' find, an yeh shood beh too."*

The bulldog trots up behind Vardok and growls at the assembled strangers in the Ol' Boar.  He kicks it once from behind to shut it up.


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 24, 2009)

Briefly sizing the dwarf up, Kael gives a wry smile, "Maybe one day you get that chance, Dwarf. And it good to know you being in it for coin, or I be worried you save lost children for your happy heart." 

Feeling momentum on his side, Kael looks over to the orc with an impassive glance, he stands tall, regal, powerful for his slender stature, "And what you say? You going with us?"

Inside Kael is not quite sure how he'll take to leading or co-leading, as the dwarf sarcastically put it. He liked to stay behind the scenes, unnoticed if possible, but he felt like he needed to assert power over this dwarf or else it could come back to hurt him. And the orc, well, you can never trust an orc, at least that's Kael was taught.


----------



## Wiggimuck (Jan 25, 2009)

Atanatotatos said:


> Looking down in the Ravine, Athanil asks his companions: Shall we find a way down and explore the site?
> 
> [sblock=ooc]Hi guys I'm sorry for my absence, I haven't been able to access the site for two days with Mozilla, I thought Enworld was down, but then I jus tried to open it with Explorer and it worked fine... Anyone has an idea what the reason might be? It still isn't working...[/sblock]




Yes let's find a way down.  As Ringrill begins to search for a path into the ravine he is startled by the appearance of a person standing on the edge of the ravine.  He hardly notices her complete lack of clothing for his people wear nothing in the warm months of summer.  Cautiously he raises his hand to signal her.  Are you from around here?  Do you know this place?

[sblock=ooc]Sometimes I'll have problems with it, but it will start working again.  I don't know what the reason is.[/sblock]


----------



## maddmic (Jan 25, 2009)

Darik smiled at the smallish woman as she approached.  As she spoke, he was happy that he had actually sought her out, until she got to the potentially gruesome details.  Nodding his head as if he understood what she was saying, Darik cleared his throat.  *"Yes, well his church is rather interested in what fate he has met.  As I was on my way here to investigate the happenings in this area, they told me to seek you out and see if you could offer any insight as to what has been happening here.  Obviously I am not a follower of Pelor, but as a follower of Heironeous, I believe that some of our interests and goals are somewhat close in nature.  So my business with Sir Braford is that I wish to know his whereabouts and what he was investigating as my mission is one of investigation as well.*


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 26, 2009)

Surprised to find that she understood this beings speech, Merenita stammered a bit as her brain attempted a new activity: two way conversation.  "I...hmm...hello.  The. Ravine.  My home, yes." instinct guided her to adjust her pace.  "Yes I am familiar with some of it." This experience was getting fun, but then she remembered the reason she came up.  "Soon the smelly ones are here.  They are bad, take others like you.  Bad neighbors too." she added, which positively damned them in her mind.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jan 26, 2009)

Athanil looks at the woman addressing his group. A naked female elf in that foul-smelling place was indeed a strange sight, and he observed intently the woman. Not without some embarassment, since she was naked. Not an unpleasant sight, after all, except... something seemed slightly out of place...

[sblock=ooc]I rolled a spot check: 22[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 26, 2009)

"What?...Why do you look at me strangely?  Did I do something wrong?"  Though her experience with humanoids was very limited, the boon of her inherited instincts told her that even though their reaction wasn't hostile, it was also atypical.  "Did say something strange?  I am trying to warn you of the nasty creatures below, the ones that took others of your kind."

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, I know and planned on her not having clothing.  Given her background, I wouldn't expect her to.  Though hopefully when she is integrated into the party she can get a clue and find some rags or something.  If Athanils spot is high enough, I imagine that when Merenita's mouth is closed it looks as though she is rolling her tounge around wildly, and when open, glimpses of what may look like black furry little clawed fingers moving around inside.[/sblock]


----------



## Wiggimuck (Jan 27, 2009)

Smelly ones?  Ringrill sniffs the air and looks down into the ravine.  Where are they?  We have been drawn to this place why we do not know, but we intend to find out.  Do you know a way into the ravine and where it leads?


----------



## Max (Jan 27, 2009)

ethandrew said:


> Feeling momentum on his side, Kael looks over to the orc with an impassive glance, he stands tall, regal, powerful for his slender stature, "And what you say? You going with us?"




Kelset looks at all the speakers - from the human woman, to the loud dwarf, before settling his gaze on the bossy elf.  "So, you all gonna look for them kids who gone missing?  Ok, then.  I'm going.  Shoulda gone with them last time but couldn't get away from the forge," he shrugs.  

"When we leaving?  I need ta grab the rest of my gear.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 27, 2009)

Merenita points to the pillar around which the rope is tied.  "There, a rope drops to a ledge, and stairs decend below that.  Four of the creatures are climbing up them.  I know not their purpose, but I doubt it is pleasant.  I think they are... _cannibals_."  Her face is sqwunched up in distaste at the last word.  "As for a way down, I suggest climbing.  Or falling...  I don't know what is at the bottom of the stairs besides more of the creatures.  I have never had cause to go further in.  Besides, if I start moving in on their territory, their anger might overcome their fear of me and I would have to leave my home." she finishes honestly.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 27, 2009)

OOC: Going to move things along.  Walking Dad, I'm writing out your character for the moment, with the door open to return.

*The Ravine*

The wolves' hackles are raised and both start snarling.  Suddenly, Finlil's wolf takes off away from the ravine at top speed.  Finlil takes off after it.  Ringrill and Athanil have seen this happen before of course...Finlil's wolf is more than a little skittish.

The light doesn't reach very far into the ravine itself, but Ringrill, Athanil and Merenita can hear the voices of goblins somewhere below...coming up.

*Ol' Boar Inn*

Garon chuckles, his booming voice again carrying throughout the common room, at the question about the goblins and their apples, "Trustworthy goblin?  That's rarer than a beardless dwarf and just as unnatural.  They been trying to sell the things for well on to a decade now.  Sometimes they get lucky and one of the locals gets enough coin and enough desperation to buy it.  Works, too, near as I can tell.  Old Farmer Jacoby bought one last summer and gave it to his youngest son after the boy got himself gored by their bull.  Kid was near death and after he ate that apple, he was up on his feet and back to work the next day.  Jacoby told me he tried to plant the seeds, but all he got was these scrawny little saplings that upped and vanished one night.  He figured the goblins must have uprooted 'em or something in the middle of the night."

Garon looks over the gathering group appraisingly, "Well, if you folks are planning on going to the ravine, good luck to you."

*Shrine of Pelor*

Corky harumphs loudly, then starts speaking rather rapidly, "Brave and bold Sir Braford marched his foolish self and a few of the locals into the ravine to find out what was killing the local livestock.  I imagine the goblins are feasting on his liver even as we speak.  Of course, it's been a month, but these are goblins so I don't suppose they'd mind if the meat was a bit green and rancid.  Anyway, Kelset, that's the blacksmith's apprentice, was going to go with them, but old Rurik, that's the blacksmith, wasn't having any of that.  So, maybe talk to Kelset.  He'd be at the forge or at the Ol' Boar, that's the local tavern and inn, by the way.  Of course, you could talk to Garon, too.  He's the innkeep and town gossip.  Knows most everything about everyone here abouts.  So, talk to Garon and Kelset.  And Merchant Hucrele, that's the owner of the local general store, of course.  It was her children, Sharwyn and Talgen, that took off with brave, bold and foolish Sir Braford.  So, talk to Garon, and Kelset, and Merchant Hucrele."

She turns her back and goes about cleaning something, "Oh, and if you happen to see Erky, tell him he's a year overdue.  Doesn't do to keep a lady waiting."  She harumphs again with a sense of finality.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jan 27, 2009)

ooc: did Athanil see something strange in Merenita with his spot check (22) or does he believe her a normal naked female elf?


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 27, 2009)

Ooc: the savage species progression says it takes an 18 to notice the spinerettes, so yeah, athanil would notice some unusual organs in her mouth.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 27, 2009)

Delber nods sagely at teh Innkeeps words about the magic apple.

"so some kids dissapeared down ther and these goblins are selling apples and come from there. perhaps the goblins have seen or heard of something. I think finding these kids is rather important. How deep is this ravine?"


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jan 28, 2009)

Athanil widens his arm to stop Ringrill in his track. Wait! he says, serious, Did you say there are cannibal creatures here? And you? Are you one of them, maybe? You're no elf, that is for sure.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 28, 2009)

OOC: Finlil taking off is the DM's way of writing the character out of the story until the character's player returns.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jan 28, 2009)

oocops sorry, i'll correct my post to only include ringrill...


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 28, 2009)

Atanatotatos said:


> Athanil widens his arm to stop Ringrill in his track. Wait! he says, serious, Did you say there are cannibal creatures here? And you? Are you one of them, maybe? You're no elf, that is for sure.




Merenita gets a disgusted look on her face.  "Ewwww.  Don't be gross!  I am...  Well, you are right, I am not an elf.  I am... I think the word is 'fey'.  I am an arenea.  Please do not be alarmed, at least not by me.  The creatures are still coming, and we need to resolve this quickly or leave...  I will show you, but we must be prepared to deal with the threat below."  Merenita triggers the change, once again becoming a large, sleek, eight-legged spider.  The strips of sparkling chitin along her sides glitter a clean white light when she speaks again.  "I'm trusting you."


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jan 28, 2009)

Athanil seems surprised, and still doubtful. He looks at Ringrill as to ask him what he thinks.


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 28, 2009)

"Maybe it is good you not go with children," Kael states to the smith apprentice. "Then it could be you who we are saving today." He looks at the other two, the young olive-skinned woman and the young, surly dwarf. What a rag-tag group, one Corashkael never imagined he would be a part of: a human, dwarf, half-orc, and then himself. He trusted them as far as the bent arrow flies, maybe not so much with the human, she seemed innocent and eager at the least.

"We can leave for ravine as soon as we want. I am ready now, but am full of patience." He keeps an ear trained on the fire-touched and the warrior-woman talking with Garon, catching brief mentions of goblins and ravines. It might be best to have them along if they are willing, but Kael is not quite sure how to approach the subject to them other than yelling across the tavern floor.

Shrugging he motions to the dwarf and speaks _dwarven_ with a his elegant elven accent, "_Have a drink with me and the young woman while we wait?_"


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 28, 2009)

Though her current form is not able to express well in human terms, the irritation coming from Merenita is apparent.  "You can sit and judge me all you like, but I am not staying here." She turns and gracefully starts to slide over the lip of the ravine.


----------



## Wiggimuck (Jan 28, 2009)

Ringrill is blown away momentarily by her transformation into a spider. Whoa whoa, hold on.  You have given us your trust with a warning of the odorous ones and revealed your true self to us.  We in turn owe you the same.  I am of the bear people in the frozen north and some of my own elders can transform into creatures such as you have.  

Ringrill turns to Athanil, I do not suspect she means harm and we may need her guidance.  In any case we must act fast if we will soon be joined by dangerous cannibals.

Ringrill takes a careful look over the edge again into the darkness of the ravine. If they are coming to us I want to see their faces first.  Ringrill lights a torch and drops it down into the ravine where the rope is tied off, following the light with his eyes as it makes its rapid descent.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 28, 2009)

*Lenya*

_“So, there actually seems to be some truth about the magic of the apples, then. I agree, that something should be done about the kids, I would help, but going there without a guide might be hazardous.”_


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 28, 2009)

Merenita's eerily flexible body comes partway out of the ravine again, eight eyes seeming to focus on the two men.  "Thank you for that, but I suggest we prepare to deal with these creatures.  I will attack while they are vulnerable as they climb the last few feet of the cliff.  I trust you two can handle whatever makes it topside and support me from above?"


----------



## Atanatotatos (Jan 28, 2009)

Athanil looks at Ringrill and back at the giant spider, quietly. Finally, he decides: Fine. I will trust you instinct. Let us go. And without a word more, he follows Merenita.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 28, 2009)

The dwarf nods once, saying "Now thayre's a raisinable s'geschun.  Thayre's ahlways time fer a drink."  Vardok tromps over to the bar, slams a silver coin onto the table, and bellows "Beer if yeh please!"  The bulldog trots up behind him and barks once too.


----------



## evillyn666 (Jan 28, 2009)

It took the sorceress a some moments, but she manages to dig through the dwarf’s  muddy accent enough to achieve basic comprehension. His surly disposition is surely off-putting not only to herself as evident by the obvious tension. However Rashana maintains a civil and gracious outward appearance to hide her own misgivings. At least he said “please” to the barkeep.

“I have no obligations to fulfill in this town so please consider me ready to depart when it is deemed necessary.”, she announces to her new-found associates, “But the longer we tarry, the less chance we have to find the children alive. We should leave soon.” All of her belongings resided upstairs ready to be retrieved at a moments notice. Oddly, her father had left behind a few weapons of which she had rudimentary training in event that the trade caravan was attacked. Such an occasion happened so rarely.

She turns to regard the half-orc and bows courteously to him. Her head is cocked to the side so as not to look the man in the eye. Despite his heritage, he seems genuinely concerned for the safety and well-being of these children which speaks volumes for his character. “It is most fortunate that you arrived when you did. Thank you. With your help, I have faith that we shall find them. My apologies, but I did not catch your name earlier?”, she formally greets and inquires of him.


----------



## Max (Jan 28, 2009)

evillyn666 said:


> She turns to regard the half-orc and bows courteously to him. Her head is cocked to the side so as not to look the man in the eye. Despite his heritage, he seems genuinely concerned for the safety and well-being of these children which speaks volumes for his character. “It is most fortunate that you arrived when you did. Thank you. With your help, I have faith that we shall find them. My apologies, but I did not catch your name earlier?”, she formally greets and inquires of him.




"Who me?  I'm Kelset.  If you got faith, then we'll get along fine.  Kord willing, we might find them kids alive but it's been a long time.  I'll get my stuff so I'm ready," he replies.  Kelset turns and walks out without further conversation, ignoring the comment of the bossy elf about needing rescue.  

After gathering the rest of his gear, he returns to the Inn.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 29, 2009)

As the others prepare to climb down, Finlil comes sprinting back, Grey at his side. "Sorry. And don't call Grey a hare again, she is only... cautios.

Where is the woman we had met?" Finlil asks the others.

_ooc: Sorry, I'm back_


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 29, 2009)

Kael watches the orc hurry off without ceremony, his words to Rashana seemed cold. When the orc exits the inn, Kael turns to face the bar, alongside the dwarf and the girl. "Keep your coin, dwarf. Allow me," he pulls out coin enough to cover the charge for three, "Miss Rashana, would you like to join?" He flashes a brief smile at her, pleasant enough but nothing more formal than necessary. Quickly he attempts to get the attention of Garon with a brief gesture.

Under his breath, loud enough for both to hear, but none else, Kael mutters softly, "I do not trust orcs. But their strength is good in fights. Nothing more."


----------



## Wiggimuck (Jan 29, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Where is the woman we had met?" Finlil asks the others.



She has become a spider and climbed into the ravine to harass the odorous ones below.  They are coming to us.

Ringrill waits with shield and javelin in hand.


----------



## evillyn666 (Jan 29, 2009)

“I will join you for the company, but alas I am not permitted to partake of alcoholic beverages. The offer is appreciated.”, she replies in honest gratitude but with out explanation. The sorceress takes a seat at the bar along side the elf and dwarf as they await the return of Kelset and places an order for a simple cup of water. She has found over the years that much can be revealed of man as he drinks while she remains a sober observer.

Her ears bristle over Kael’s casual dismissive remarks in subtle reference to the now absent volunteer. She is quick to interject in an attempt top smooth over the tone of conversation, “He is half-human.”


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 29, 2009)

Hearing the comment about Kelset, Delber chimes in "and the fact that he is half-human, please don't hold that against him." he then smiles at the attempt at humor.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 30, 2009)

Merenita smiles a spidery smile as she overhears the barbarian's remark from above.  She scuttles to a darker crag in the ravine to watch and wait for the goblins to start up the rope.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 30, 2009)

Vardok quickly swipes his coin off the table and puts it back where it belongs.  "A dwarf ne'er turns down free beer.  Ah don' trust the tusker neither; if Ah wurnt viz-eet'n mah great-uncle's smithy, Ah'd bet a pound o' gold 'e'd rob an' murder the ol' dwarf inniz sleep.  Least 'e ain' so lay-zee as ot'er tuskers."


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 31, 2009)

Kael's eyes follow the voice from the fire-touched caster, when their eyes meet he nods his head in acknowledgement with the slightest of smiles. He sits down between the dwarf and the woman, "If the orc works hard for coin, then good for him. Most of his kin just take what others work hard for, they take it and that is that. So you say he is half human, let us hope he is more like man than orc. He will get benefit of doubt, but I will keep eyes on him."


----------



## maddmic (Feb 2, 2009)

The young follower of Heironeous was following the gnome's story until she began throwing out names.  There were too many names and too many different locations for Darik to follow.  He was a bit taken back at how the woman spoke of Sir Braford as he and she were both followers of Pelor.  He knew that not all follower got along well with each other, but he thought that one might be a little less apt to express their true feelings to a stanger than Corky, but apparently he was wrong.

He followed the conversation as best he could and then nodded when she signalled that she was done speaking.  *"Well then.  I suppose I should take my leave of you maddam.  I will seek out those whom you have disclosed to me.  I will do my best to discover Sir Braford and his fate.  Obviously if he still breathes, I will have him come here to report any of his findings.  Otherwise, I will bring news of his.......fate.  Unless of course you don't wish to know."*  He paused for any response from the follower of Pelor before bidding her farewell.  *"Very well then.  I shall be off.  Thank you for the information."*

Unfortunately still being green from his training, he executed an about face maneuver and began to walk in the direction of the smithy.  His walking wasn't quite a march, but it wasn't anything that could be described as a relaxed walk either.  Corky had mentioned Kelset and the blacksmith first, so that was how he was going to investigate.  It was a bit of a relief to know that the believed problem was caused by goblins as opposed to the darkness from the west.  This news, if confirmed, would indeed be good news to his superiors.  He came to the smithy and began to look around.  He finally decided that he had better state his intentions prior to being looked at as a common customer, or worse, a thief.  *"Greetings there.  I am Darik, devout follower of Heironeous.  I am looking for Kelset?  I am hoping to learn a little of Sir Braford and what he was investigating.  Or perhaps more importantly, what plagues your town."*


----------



## Thanee (Feb 2, 2009)

*Lenya*

_“Maybe we should just offer our help to the group who is heading out to the ravine, then. At the very least, that's roughly our direction, anyways, as it seems.”_

Lenya then addresses the folks who are getting ready for the trip to find the missing children.

_“Well met! I'm Lenya and this is Delber. We would like to offer our assistance in finding the missing children in the ravine.”_


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 2, 2009)

]ooc[ ha! i was just getting ready to do likewise!]/ooc[

Delber stands and bows at the mention of his name.

"To be honest, I have a business intrest here in oakhurst. However, the safety of children is a way higher priority then business. I offer my skills in the arcane to assist."


----------



## evillyn666 (Feb 2, 2009)

Mug cupped in both hands, Rashana stares pensively into the shallow depths of  her water. She had herself no particular love for orcs having witness the remnants of many a trade caravan assaulted by their kind. But she would never condemn a man for the actions of his people. Character can rise above heritage, or so she believes. Finding Kael’s response to be more than casual racism is reassuring. Her reflection upon the smooth liquid surface returns her warm smile. “That is a wise course of action.”, she responds to the elf in an attempt at subtle encouragement to her way of thinking.

The sorceress looks up to regard the warrior and wizard in astonishment after their fortuitous proclamation. Their skill will be an asset should trouble abound. “Well met, indeed, Lenya and Delber. Let me be the first to welcome you to the group. Your assistance in this matter is most appreciated and your commitment to rescue of these children is admirable. ”, she is quick to reply in kind. A fellow student of the arcane should prove beneficial, at the very least to her own personal growth and understanding of the magical arts. Such contacts are always good to make.


----------



## Max (Feb 3, 2009)

maddmic said:


> He came to the smithy and began to look around.  He finally decided that he had better state his intentions prior to being looked at as a common customer, or worse, a thief.  *"Greetings there.  I am Darik, devout follower of Heironeous.  I am looking for Kelset?  I am hoping to learn a little of Sir Braford and what he was investigating.  Or perhaps more importantly, what plagues your town."*




From the back room, a burly, half-orc armed with mace and shield steps out.  Heironeous?  Well I'm Kelset and I be a follower of Kord myself.  So you wanna look for Braford, eh?  Well then you're just in time.  There's a group over at the inn looking to see if he done got himself killed along with them kids, or what.  I was just gettin my stuff and headin back there.  You might as well come along." 

Kelset grabs a backpack and heads out the door towards the inn, assuming Darik will be coming along.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 4, 2009)

With confuse and shock in his face, Finlil draws his bow and recites a battle hymn in his mind to sing it in the approciate moment.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 5, 2009)

Max said:


> From the back room, a burly, half-orc armed with mace and shield steps out.  Heironeous?  Well I'm Kelset and I be a follower of Kord myself.  So you wanna look for Braford, eh?  Well then you're just in time.  There's a group over at the inn looking to see if he done got himself killed along with them kids, or what.  I was just gettin my stuff and headin back there.  You might as well come along."
> 
> Kelset grabs a backpack and heads out the door towards the inn, assuming Darik will be coming along.




Darik is slightly taken aback by the appearance of the half-orc, but nods and follows the big man out the door.  Help can come in many different ways he remembered.  He also thought that this was somewhat fortuitous since his other course of action was to go to the inn.  *"Well Kelset, it would appear that i need to introduce myself.  I am Darik, follower of Heironeous."*


----------



## Thanee (Feb 5, 2009)

*Lenya*

Lenya gives a slight nod to the woman.

_“Thank you! I hope we can prevent the worst.”_


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 6, 2009)

*The Ol' Boar Inn*

OOC: Upon Kelset and Darik's arrival at the inn, it would seem the group is assembled and ready to go.  Does anyone have any last minute things to take care of in town?

*The Ravine*

Merenita spies the goblins, climbing the rope left by the previous group of human adventurers.

The elves and human above begin to hear the sounds of the goblins climbing out of the ravine.

One of the goblins, the one carrying a small sack tied to one of the straps of his leather armor, hisses and points at the big spider watching them.  All four begin climbing faster, trying to reach the top before the spider reaches them.

OOC: Merenita, Finlil, Athanil, and Ringrill need to roll initiative.  Companion creatures will act on the same initiative as their masters.


----------



## Wiggimuck (Feb 6, 2009)

Silent and ready, Ringrill stands 5 feet away from the ravine and rope, so that he will be out of sight until a goblin reaches the top.

Initiative 15


----------



## Atanatotatos (Feb 7, 2009)

Athanil pats on Ril's shoulder and with a gesture he sends him close to the edge of the ravine. He himself kneels next to Ringrill as to better conceal himself.

Init:6(crap...)


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 7, 2009)

*"Any o' yeh know how far the rah-veen is?"* Vardok asks.  He's thinking about whether or not he should procure a few more rations and waterskins for the road....


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 7, 2009)

Merenita is momentarily startled by the goblins notice of her and hesitates.
Initiative: 1d20+3=6


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 7, 2009)

"It might take some time to find these childeren, so perhaps a few mor days of rations may be in the wisest of choices."

he hefts his back pack and says, "I can still carry more weight. perhaps another week of supplies. Would you agree Lenya? or is there something i may be forgetting?"

He looks to his fighter escort expentantly.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 7, 2009)

*Lenya*

_“A week sounds good. If we do not find them by then...”_ the warrior leaves the rest of the thought unspoken.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 7, 2009)

"Then a quick trip to a general store and i will be ready. Do you need rations as wel Lenya? or anything else ...?"

he turns to the inn keep and asks,"Where is the general store, good sir?"


----------



## Thanee (Feb 7, 2009)

*Lenya*

_“No, I don't need anything else. In fact, I probably won't need a full week of rations, since my purse won't be able to cover that currently. Four days should be alright, too. I'll come with you.”_


OOC: BTW, Delber already has 14 Trail Rations.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanee said:


> _“No, I don't need anything else. In fact, I probably won't need a full week of rations, since my purse won't be able to cover that currently. Four days should be alright, too. I'll come with you.”_
> 
> 
> OOC: BTW, Delber already has 14 Trail Rations.




]ooc[
re: trail rations
i already bought 7 more days worth ooc this morning. he is going to slip out and get them in character right now.]/ooc[


----------



## evillyn666 (Feb 8, 2009)

OOC: Rashana should be ready to go.

Delber, why do you need 14 rations?  Realistically, are we really going to be in the dungeon for that long? If so, then maybe we should all stock up?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 8, 2009)

evillyn666 said:


> OOC: Rashana should be ready to go.
> 
> Delber, why do you need 14 rations?  Realistically, are we really going to be in the dungeon for that long? If so, then maybe we should all stock up?




"I don't know. how long do these kind of excursios last? Will we find food and water while down ther?"


----------



## maddmic (Feb 8, 2009)

Darik had heard Kelset mention kids, but had dismissed that as his way of talking about irresponsible young adults.  Now that they were at the inn and there was plenty of discussion as well as movement going on, he realized that Kelset may have been talking about real kids.  This disturbed the young paladin of Heironeous quite a bit, but he did not want to let his ignorance come to the surface.

Without wanting to draw too much attention to himself, yet wanting to gauge the other's willingness to let him join their group, Darik looks at Kelset.  *"I too should probably get a couple more rations for the trip.  How far is it we're going?"*

He waits to see if the others catch his inquisition before acknowledging their common goal.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 8, 2009)

"I hate to say it,but i have no idea"


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 8, 2009)

Kael looks around the inn at the assembled group, a new face had shown up and apparently was accompanying them. He was a tall, well-built human in scale, with what looked like a hand-and-a-half sword that he carried with him. Along with the warrior woman and himself, Kael felt confident in this group's ability to stand up in a fight. The orc looked very much capable of carrying himself in a fight. The hours working the anvil apparently had paid off as his frame bulged with muscles. The dwarf was a wildcard, he had a mace, a small sword, and wore leather, but most dwarves knew how to fight, so he wasn't so concerned. With the five of them, Kael felt confident he could keep the two casters safe from harm.

The talk had turned to rations and Kael realized that he had no idea if they would be gone long or make it a quick trip. He had rations enough for four days, so hopefully it wouldn't last much longer than that. Everyone seemed a little ancy, nervous, but eager and ready to go. He had drank a glass of wine in the time he'd been here, but his head wasn't yet fuzzy and warm from it. He wasn't too concerned with not knowing the location of the ravine, for he was sure they could receive directions from Garon or another citizen of this town.

Kael speaks softly yet confidently, "If we are ready, we should leave soon while day is young and sun is not yet at peak."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 8, 2009)

while there was no attentionon him Delber steps out and finds the general store, purchases an extra 7 days of rations, if not for himself, then for those who are carrieing heavya rmor and limiting them selves on their ability to carry. he returns without any further ado and looks to Lenya andsays,"well so much for the nights rest in a comfortable bed. " then to all, "The day _is _ young, and now would be a good time to start. how far is it to the ravine?"


----------



## Thanee (Feb 8, 2009)

*Lenya*

_“If that's the worst we will face, everything will be good,”_ Lenya answers.

She has also bought herself four trail rations and put them into her backpack.

_“Ready if you are,”_ she proclaims.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 8, 2009)

"I believe i am as prepared as i can be for the unknown."

for the dm:

SPELLS MEMORIZED:
0 level:
Disrupt undead
Acid splash
Detect magic


Level one:
Magic Missile
Mage Armor

these are kept up to date in the rg thread.

if cast it will look like this


----------



## Max (Feb 9, 2009)

Seeing the large group, Kelset looks satisfied.  This group looks much more capable than the small group the paladin had lead.  

If you all are ready, I can show you where the paladin was going.  It's out the Old Road west of town.  Never been all the way out there myself, but I know generally where they was going since they asked me to go along.

Once everyone appears ready, Kelset will head out the door and show them the way to the Old Road.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 10, 2009)

Darik thought that he would be able to get by on the rations that he currently had in his possession.  He waited for everybody to gather and then he nodded to Kelset.  

*"yes, it would be best if you led us off and hopefully we'll be able to make it there before the sun dips too low.  As we make our way, I suppose introductions are necessary?  My name is Darik, follower of Heironeous.  I have come here to gather information and have since been requested to find out what has happened to good Sir Braford.  This has brought me together with your group as it would seem that we have a common destination."*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 10, 2009)

"well met, Darik-follower of Heironeous.

I am Delber Alexivich of Port Dry Lake, here on personal business."

he then nods to Lenya


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 10, 2009)

OOC: Walking Dad, are you still with us?


----------



## Thanee (Feb 10, 2009)

*Lenya*

_“And I am Lenya. Well met!”_

Since her profession is fairly obvious, Lenya does not think more explanation is required.


----------



## evillyn666 (Feb 10, 2009)

The sorceress finishes securing her pack and essential supplies for the arduous journey ahead. Firmly gripped in her hand stands a simple spear decorated with select runes carved into the pole. The woman lightly leans on the weapon utilizing it more as a walking stick rather than a defensive implement to be used in combat. Astonished, but well pleased with the size of the make shift party, she eagerly greets the latest newcomer, “I am honored to make your acquaintance noble servant of Heironeous. My name is Rashana and I blessed with the gift of sorcery.”


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 13, 2009)

OOC: Alrighty.  I'm sorry to say that Walking Dad's character is going to be permanently written out of this game.  Thank you for playing with us, Walking Dad and I hope to see you in my next game.

*The Ravine*

4 Goblins initiative (1d20+1=15) 

OOC: Initiative Order

15 - Ringrill
15 - 4 Goblins
6 - Athanil
6 - Merenita

Finlil and his wolf circle around, apparently planning on catching the goblins unaware on the other side of the ravine.  They are soon out of sight.

OOC: Ringrill is up first in the initiative.  After each player posts an action, I will post the results and then we'll move down the initiative.  Try to get a post in as soon as your turn in the initiative comes up.

*The Old Road*

Kelset knows from the local stories that the ravine is only about a half day's walk along the Old Road, which should put them at the ravine itself just before sundown.

The Old Road winds through rocky downs and stands of old-growth oak.  The road doesn't see much use of late, and is terribly overgrown.  The group spots a couple of abandoned farmsteads along the way.

OOC: Please take this time to RP and get to know each other as, in real world time, the group won't be reaching the ravine until after the battle with the goblins is over.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 13, 2009)

While walking:

(To Lenya) "So, you have fought goblins before, what is the best way to fight something shorter then you? ..."

Delber's questions seem to show an intrest in fighting styles. He also seems to have an aptitude for 'fighter jargon'. Through the day he quaries on the aspects of being a fighter, even picking up a stick that is about the same length as a longsword.









*OOC:*


does delber know that there was a castle in the area one upon a time?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 13, 2009)

OOC: Any character in the Old Road group trained in the following skills can make a check for more information.

Knowledge (Geography)
Knowledge (History)
Knowledge (Local)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 13, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> OOC: Any character in the Old Road group trained in the following skills can make a check for more information.
> 
> Knowledge (Geography)
> Knowledge (History)
> Knowledge (Local)




Knowledge (Geography)
1d20+4=11

Knowledge (History)
1d20+3=15

Knowledge (Local
1d20+3=21

how's that?


----------



## Wiggimuck (Feb 13, 2009)

As grubby goblin fingers grip the top of the Ravine, Ringrill drops his Javelin drawing his longsword in a quick step to the ravine.  Looming over the goblin on the wall Ringrill aims his sword and speaks, 
Hold cannibal, what are you doing here and what is this place?  Speak quick while my patience lasts!

Ringrill readies an attack if the goblin tries to move down or attack.

Move: Move to Ravine and draw weapon

Standard: Ready attack on Goblin


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 13, 2009)

*The Ravine*

The goblin at the top of the rope shrieks and yowls something in its own language to its comrades.

[sblock=Click only if your character understands goblin language]Elves!  They steals our apple!  Kills them!  Takes apple back to Durnn!"[/sblock]

Three of the goblins, including the one at the top, climb further up the rope.  The last goblin, carrying a sack tied to its belt, starts climbing down to a ledge below.

OOC: The bottom three goblins each take a double move to climb half their speed.  The top goblin triggers Ringrill's readied action during his move action and, if he survives, will be at the top of the ravine, so his second move action will be to draw his morning star.

Climb checks (1d20-1=18, 1d20-1=3, 1d20-1=13, 1d20-1=0) 

The bottom goblin, the one with the sack, slips on the rope just a bit and clings to it to avoid falling, making no progress.

Bottom three goblin Climb checks (1d20-1=13, 1d20-1=5, 1d20-1=3) 

The second goblin is now near the top of the ravine and only needs one more Climb check to get to the top.  The third goblin is 5 feet below him.  The fourth goblin is moving down and is 10 feet from the ledge below.

OOC: Ringrill's can make his attack, then Athanil is next in the iniative.


----------



## Wiggimuck (Feb 13, 2009)

As the Goblin lunges and reaches for his morningstar Ringrill lands a heavy blow.  Have it your way!  I'll not be retched food tonight.

Attack 13, Damage 12

OOC: Since the goblin was climbing out of the ravine is it denied its dexterity bonus?
Also, I was standing over the gobline so if it moves up to the ravine that should also provoke an attack of opportunity in addition to the readied attack.  If that's the case here is my second attack.  A natural 1 in any case.

Attack 7, Damage 7


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 13, 2009)

OOC: Yes, during its move it was climbing so it is denied its Dex bonus.  In addition, it doesn't have its shield readied, soooo...

As the goblin tries to scramble up to the top of the ravine, Ringrill chops off both of its arms at the elbow with one blow.  Already dead from blood loss, its body tumbles back down into the ravine.

OOC: Next action - Athanil


----------



## Atanatotatos (Feb 13, 2009)

ooc: something's not clear to me: can Athanil (or Ril) reach a goblin to attack him or does he have to wait it climbs further?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 13, 2009)

OOC: The top-most goblin (not counting the arms of the one that just died) is 5 feet down and so can be reached with a melee attack if you have a weapon with reach.  Otherwise, you can try to target it with a ranged attack or wait for it to reach the top.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Feb 13, 2009)

ooc:then Athanil will move close enough and ready an action to attack any goblin to come into reach, ordering Ril to do the same.

Here I am Ringrill! says Athanil in a confident tone, stepping behind his companion. Let the filthy creatures come. With a gesture, he calls Ril to his side, both man and wolf waiting for the enemy like troops on the wall of a city under siege.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 13, 2009)

OOC: Next up in the initiative - Merenita


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 13, 2009)

Merenita scuttles along the cliff wall straight to the bottom most goblin, envenomed fangs prepard to taste goblin flesh.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1938605/#
7+2=9
Rolling is a pain on mobile so ill roll damage if that hits.


----------



## Wiggimuck (Feb 13, 2009)

Good to have you at my back Athanil.
Ringrill sheathes his sword and lends a hand to the next goblin.  Careful now, you don't want to end up in the spider's mouth.  If you don't resist you will be spared.

OOC: Let me know if I have this right.  Since the next goblin is unarmed and climbing it cannot make attacks of opportunity.  If this is the case Ringrill takes the following actions.

Move: sheathe sword

Standard: ready grapple attack


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 13, 2009)

Merenita gets a taste of the rope above the goblin's hands, causing it to shriek in terror.

OOC: Yes, an unarmed combatant doesn't get to make Attacks of Opportunity.

The bottom most goblin continues to climb down.

Climb checks (1d20-1=14, 1d20-1=19) 

OOC: This provokes an attack of opportunity from Merenita.

The top goblin says something in its foul language to the middle goblin.

[sblock=Click only if your character understands the goblin language]"Stupid elves offer us surrender.  We tricks them, make look like we give up then attacks them."[/sblock]

In broken Common, the top goblin says, "We no can fight on cliff.  We gives up."

He climbs up to the top of the cliff.

Climb check (1d20-1=9) 

OOC: If Ringrill still intends to grapple him once he gets there, he can do so now.

OOC: This also triggers Athanil and the wolf's readied actions.  If Athanil intends to wait, he'll need to make a Handle Animal check to stop his wolf from attacking (assuming the wolf knows the "Down" trick).

The middle goblin waits for the moment.

OOC: Once all the readied actions and Attacks of Opportunity are resolved we'll go to the next character in the initiative (either Athanil if he doesn't take his readied action or Merenita if he does, since his initiative count will move up to just before the goblins).


----------



## Atanatotatos (Feb 13, 2009)

ooc: handle animal:21
Athanil won't take his readied action; instead, he will attack if the goblins take any aggressive actions like drawing a weapon or such, or if they try to escape.


----------



## Wiggimuck (Feb 14, 2009)

Ok, first drop your weapons into the ravine. 
Ringrill tries to get a hold on the goblin, but can't get into reach.
He won't let them pass until they have dropped their weapons.

Touch attack 8


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 14, 2009)

Aoo:
Merenita takes the opportunity presented to adjust her aim and bite again.
1d20+2=11
In case she hits:
1d4+2=3
Venom: 1d3+3=6, 1d3+3=6 ; DC is 13 (10+con bonus)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 14, 2009)

Merenita gets a small chunk of fouled leather armor from the goblin's shoulder as it hurriedly slides down the rope to the ledge below.

Ringrill isn't able to get a hold of the goblin as it scampers over the cliff edge.

OOC: Next action - Athanil.  Goblin 2 is now standing on the edge of the ravine, next to Ringrill.  Goblin 3 is 10 feet below on the rope.  Goblin 4 is on the ledge 50 feet below (10 feet below Merenita).


----------



## Atanatotatos (Feb 14, 2009)

Drop all of your weapons. Now. Or my wolf will have a taste of your flesh.

ooc:if the goblin doesn't comply, both Athanil and Ril will attack him.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 14, 2009)

OOC: Next action - Merenita


----------



## Max (Feb 14, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> While walking:
> 
> (To Lenya) "So, you have fought goblins before, what is the best way to fight something shorter then you? ..."




Kelset looks back over his shoulder, and although the question wasn't to him, he replies, "Smash their brains out, of course."

He walks a little farther, then asks generally, "So what go all you people wanting to look at this ravine all at the same time?  Seems funny, having all these strangers come to town all at once all wanting to look at the same thing." 

Clearly the word coincidence is not in the half-orc's vocabulary.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 15, 2009)

Merenita closes on the decending goblin again with another bite, this time sinking her fangs deep into the creature.
1d20+2=22, 1d4+2=5, 1d3+3=4, 1d3+3=5
Ooc: Again the d3's are for venom effects, DC 15 str.  Ignore the +3's, i messed those up too.  Just realized I shorted myself my base attack bonus, not that it makes any difference with a natural 20.  So, seems i got a threat, rolling to see if its a crit:
1d20+3=15


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 15, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> Merenita closes on the decending goblin again with another bite, this time sinking her fangs deep into the creature.
> 1d20+2=22, 1d4+2=5, 1d3+3=4, 1d3+3=5
> Ooc: Again the d3's are for venom effects, DC 15 str.  Ignore the +3's, i messed those up too.  Just realized I shorted myself my base attack bonus, not that it makes any difference with a natural 20.  So, seems i got a threat, rolling to see if its a crit:
> 1d20+3=15












*OOC:*


 would a confirmed threat do another die of str damage from the poison( the venom reached a vital organ easily doing more damage quicker)? or would it just be physical damage only?







*OOC:*


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 15, 2009)

OOC: Additional effects like poison generally aren't "critted."  That said, in this case it is irrelevant...

Merenita's fangs drive deep into the goblin's arm, so deep, in fact, that the spider ends up severing the appendage, much to the goblin's dismay.  He stares at the bloody stump for a few moments before toppling over dead.

The sack tied to his belt falls open, revealing a large, bright red apple.

OOC Next action - Ringrill


----------



## Wiggimuck (Feb 15, 2009)

Ringrill tries to get a hold of them again but they manage to avoid his grasp.

Touch 8


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 15, 2009)

The goblin still climbing shrieks and says something in the goblin tongue.

[sblock=Click only if your character understands goblin]Spider killed Verg!  Spider takes apple!"[/sblock]

He starts climbing back down the wall.

Climb checks (1d20-1=11, 1d20-1=3) 

The goblin at the top of the ravine keeps his hands up, but makes no move to drop his weapons, speaking in rough Common, "Us no attacks!  We sells you magic apple if you helps us get it from big ugly spider."

OOC: Next action - Athanil


----------



## Atanatotatos (Feb 15, 2009)

You asked for it, Goblin!! says Athanil, and as he hits the ground with his staff, Ril jumps forth and tries to bite at the goblin's leg, but fails to reach him,  Athanil swings his staff at him but the goblin is quick and evades the second attack too.

[sblock=ooc]curse, I rolled two 9s!! The worst thing is, I rolled a 17 on Ril's trip attempt!!! damn...[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 15, 2009)

OOC: Next action - Merenita


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 15, 2009)

Merenita ascends, straddling the rope to block escape and attacks the goblin still climbing. 
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1941024/


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 15, 2009)

The goblin shrieks as Merenita's fangs come dangerously close to his foot.

OOC: Next action - Ringrill.


----------



## Wiggimuck (Feb 16, 2009)

Ringrill finally gets a finger on it.

Touch 20
Grapple 13

Forgo subdual damage (I'm just trying to make sure the goblin doesn't go anywhere).

I understand.  What's this apple?  I can get an apple when I please.  Where did you come from?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 16, 2009)

Grapple check (1d20-3=6) 

Ringrill gets a firm hold on the goblin.

The climbing goblin moves off the rope, using the hand and footholds carved into the cliff wall to try to get around the spider and down to the ledge below.

Climb checks (1d20-1=9, 1d20-1=8) 

Unfortunately for the goblin, its sweaty hands cause it to slip.

Falling Damage (2d6=11) 

It falls to the ledge below with a bone crunching thud, its neck twisted at an odd angle.

The goblin in Ringrill's grasp attempts to wriggle free, shrieking, "Keep wolf away, keep wolf away!"

Escape Artist check to escape Grapple (1d20=15) 

OOC: Ringrill needs to make another Grapple check to keep a hold on the goblin.

OOC: Next action - Athanil.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Feb 16, 2009)

As the goblin manages to avoid Ril's fangs again by retracting his leg, Athanil puts away his staff and helps Ringrill hold him firmly.

ooc: touch attack 19, grapple check to help Ringrill 12


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 16, 2009)

Merenita takes a moment to scan the lower area of the ravine in case anything else could cause them trouble.
Spot, with Darkvision:  (1d20+6=10)
Then she turns and climbs up to the lip of the ravine to listen in on the conversation with the goblin.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 16, 2009)

*The Ravine*

OOC: We'll call this battle over since the last goblin has effectively surrendered.  I'll record 133 XP each for Merenita, Athanil and Ringrill in the Rogue's Gallery thread.

Merenita spots the sack the last goblin was carrying, still lying next to its corpse.

Meanwhile, the surviving goblin squirms half heartedly but realizes that it is defeated, "Apple is magic!  No let spider take it!"

OOC: Spot checks please.

The sky has begun to darken with the coming sunset.

*The Old Road*

OOC: We're back to regular posting for both groups now, so we'll be moving on from here.

The group makes good time and can see the dark scar in the land as the Old Road turns toward the Ashen Plain.  Delber recalls that the Ashen Plain was so named after an epic battle with a red dragon named Ashardalon that resulted in the dragon's defeat.

The sky has begun to darken with the coming sunset.

OOC: Spot checks, please.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 16, 2009)

spot check:
1d20+1=11









*OOC:*


see spot, see spot run, see spot run and hide, caus delber has no ranks in spot, just wisdom.







Delber speaqks alot to lenya during the trip , talking about how the barrin plain was the ashen result of a battle against a dragon lost and ...blah blah blah...the result of which he does not notice much more thenhis own voice.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Feb 16, 2009)

Spot check:12 still bad rolls...

Speak, Goblin! What is so important in this apple of yours? asks Athanil as he removes the goblin's weapons from his body.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 17, 2009)

Spot: 12
1d20+2=12 

Vardok finds his traveling companions to be surprisingly dull and untalkative so far on the road to the ravine.  He grows bored and somewhat inattentive as he tromps along at the back of the group, thinking of home and his other recent travels.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 17, 2009)

As Kael had done the majority of his journey south, he had managed to pull out a small book to write in. He kept to himself, though still a part of the group. He stayed silent, glancing up here and there for a few second, but otherwise just writing. The coming of dusk did little to deter his current exercise as his elven eyes didn't mind the fading light.


Kael's Spot Check of 11. At least we're consistent as a group.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 17, 2009)

Spot: (1d20+6=8)

It occurs to Merenita to go grab the mysterious apple, now that she overhears the goblin mention it.  She scuttles back down to retrieve the fruit and the bag in her manipulator palps.   Barring further obstacles, she comes back up to the top of the ravine.  "Maybe this is what it speaks of." she says and holds the apple out for Athanil to see.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Feb 17, 2009)

Athanil turns his attention from the goblin as he sees Merenita bringing the apple. We shall see if this fruit is magical in nature indeed, then., he answers, and chants briefly, waving his hand over the apple.

ooc:yes,Athanil's first spell cast is Detect Magic


----------



## Wiggimuck (Feb 17, 2009)

Out with it cannibal!  What's this apple?  What were you doing in the ravine?   

Ringrill keeps the goblin in place with a massive arm.

Spot 11


----------



## evillyn666 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Rashana*

Upon hearing the half-orc’s general query, Rashana quietly chuckles to herself. “An interesting question, Kelset.”, she responds after no one seems to take up an answer, “After word of missing children spread through the tavern, it would appear many of us simply felt urge to act on this cause. The goodness of man is often underestimated. Or perhaps even simpler yet, such was divinely inspired.” But it did not matter to the sorceress why each of them chose to venture to the ravine, only that they did.

Rashana continues on amidst the fledgling group contributing very little to any conversation. Instead she chooses to enjoy the brisk walk and outdoor scenery in silence. Her focus on the immediate surroundings remains observant and sharp.

OOC: Spot check 17.


----------



## Max (Feb 17, 2009)

Kelset leads the group on, but clearly is thinking of other things as he walks.

Spot check 1d20+2=4


----------



## maddmic (Feb 17, 2009)

evillyn666 said:


> Upon hearing the half-orc’s general query, Rashana quietly chuckles to herself. “An interesting question, Kelset.”, she responds after no one seems to take up an answer, “After word of missing children spread through the tavern, it would appear many of us simply felt urge to act on this cause. The goodness of man is often underestimated. Or perhaps even simpler yet, such was divinely inspired.” But it did not matter to the sorceress why each of them chose to venture to the ravine, only that they did.
> 
> Rashana continues on amidst the fledgling group contributing very little to any conversation. Instead she chooses to enjoy the brisk walk and outdoor scenery in silence. Her focus on the immediate surroundings remains observant and sharp.
> 
> OOC: Spot check 17.





Darik nods.  *"The lady is right of course.  We would be remiss to let the children's dissappearance go without some investigation.  I am also looking into what has happened to Sir Braford, who apparently, took these children with him.  Of course, it goes without saying that as a devout follower of Heironeous, it is my duty to protect the weak.  This is chief amongst my reasons.  We must find the children and return them to their homes before anything can happen to them."*

Spot Check 1d20+2=22


----------



## Thanee (Feb 17, 2009)

*Lenya*

_“When fighting goblins the most important thing to keep in mind is to not let them swarm you. They are cowardly little buggers that prefer to fight in overwhelming numbers. Their small size is mostly a disadvantage, however.”_

OOC: Spot 9


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 17, 2009)

*The Ravine*

Occupied with the apple and the goblin, Merenia, Ringrill and Athanil do not note the approach of another party.

Athanil does indeed sense magic in the apple, with a strong aura.  (OOC: Assuming you spent the three rounds to get full information from the spell, make a Spellcraft check to determine the school of the magical aura on the apple.)  

The goblin cowers from Merenita, obviously terrified of her spider like shape.  "Durnn, chief, makes us sell apples.  Apples is healing apples.  Only one in summer.  That's all me knows!"

Meanwhile, as the large group approaches the ravine, Rashana and Darik see a small group at the edge of the ravine.  The glare of the setting sun obscures features, but there appears to be two medium humanoids holding a small humanoid, a canine of some sort, and...something else, a black spot nearly as big as the medium humanoids standing nearby.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Feb 17, 2009)

ooc: Spellcraft:Roll Lookup

The apple is a powerful magic item, though I can't clearly determine of what kind. says Athanil after concentrating for a moment. Does this fruit have healing capabilities, goblin? How?? Who is your chief? Where do you take these apples of yours? Speak, goblinoid!


----------



## evillyn666 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Rashana*

The sorceress stops abruptly as her gaze scans the horizon. She squints hard against the light of the setting sun. “There, up ahead!”, she announces and points to the ravine’s edge, “Looks to be a small group threatening what could be a child.” Spurred to action, Rashana draws her crossbow and picks up the pace to hasten the inevitable confrontation.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 17, 2009)

Kael looks up from his book when he hears the hurried voice of Rashana. His eyes make the adjustment and he notes that of which she speaks. Hastily putting his book away and drawing his longbow, he speaks in a quiet but harsh tone, "Slow yourself, caster! We have advantage here, as they have not seen us and are on the edge of a cliff. We want to keep that. We move as group and smart. Prepare yourselves," his eyes never let up from the silhouettes against the cliff edge, Kael's fingers coaxing the fletching of his notched arrow.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 18, 2009)

So Lenya, you suggest that perhaps a tactic to maybe funnel them to a choke point, may ... "

then to Rashana, " What did you say? threatening a child? do you think they see us?"


----------



## Thanee (Feb 18, 2009)

*Lenya*

_“It's an option, but one that is not always available. Anyways, let's get closer and see what's going on there.”_

Lenya also gets closer, using the terrain to keep herself out of direct sight at least. She doesn't expect that they will manage to get there unnoticed, but why make it too easy for them.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 18, 2009)

Darik too sees what's happening and also moves to action.  He too was concerned that this might be one of the children involved.

Pulling his long sword, he begins running towards the two on the ledge.  *"Put the little one down!"*


----------



## Atanatotatos (Feb 18, 2009)

Athanil turns around hearing the unbelievable shout. He saw a human running towards them, sword in hand...what...? It was not a common sight to see someone defend a goblin...wait... the light was almost gone! The goblin might be mistaken for a child from afar. As Ril stepped before his master growling, Athanil simply shifted a little bit not to cover the shape of the prisoner with his own body, then kept an eye on the his wannabe savior...


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 18, 2009)

Merenita watches in a docile pose as the human comes toward them.  "Might as well get it all explained at once." she comments with a very human sounding sigh.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 18, 2009)

Vardok was about to start sneaking forward after the others pointed out the group in the distance, but then some fool ran off and shouted, making the dwarf wince.

He mutters *"We're gonna have a talk 'bout the val-yoo o' not runnin' an' shoutin' t' let the whole blasted world know whayre we ahre....." *as he starts chasing after the running fool.  He hopes the others are following, since he doesn't want to fight a group of foes with just one crazy person who obviously has a deathwish, in the dwarf's mind.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 18, 2009)

Seeing that discretion is the greater part ofvvalor, delber mimics his warrior companion and uses the terrain to provide cover as he trys to approach 'stealthily'.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 18, 2009)

Kael curses under his breath, his last words in and out of the ears of a foolish human. He maintains his current pace, not speeding up, moving to just close enough where finally he'll stop and take aim with his bow from afar, all the while muttering inaudibly in elven.


----------



## Wiggimuck (Feb 19, 2009)

Ringrill grunts and then pulls his sword.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 19, 2009)

As the group approaches, the light fades and they get a better view of the gathering at the ravine's edge: an elf and a human, the elf holding what can only be a goblin.  Standing protectively near the human is a wolf.  And, near the group, watching, is a pony sized spider with an elongated set of mandibles that appear to have opposable appendages like fingers and thumbs

The ravine group now notes the approach of a large group of varied individuals from the Old Road.  The goblin, Ringrill's attention diverted, attempts to slip away.

Escape Artist check (1d20=14) 

OOC: Ringrill needs to make a Grapple check to hold on to the slippery goblin.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Feb 19, 2009)

ooc:since Athanil is also holding the goblin, grapple check to aid Ringrill's: 12


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 19, 2009)

"look! its a goblin, not a child!", exclaims Delber


----------



## Thanee (Feb 19, 2009)

*Lenya*

_“Yes it is. And that's one freakin' big spider over there. Odd group. But maybe they have seen something?”_

Seeing no more use in approaching stealthily, Lenya comes out of her hiding place and moves towards the group. Her weapon is held in a non-threatening manner.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 19, 2009)

"I wonder who summoned the spider?" askes the mage, following Lenya.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 19, 2009)

Merenita somehow manages to produce a snorting sound at the mention of summoning.  "Hmmm, more people.  Wonder what they're here for?"  she says, interested to see how they react.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 19, 2009)

*OOC:*


 i am asuming that we are within earshot of each other...







_wow, the spider speaks!',_ thinks Delber. To the spider Delber asks, "please tell me, are you celetial, abysmal, infirnal or native?"


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 20, 2009)

Merenita cocks her head to the side like a dog hearing a strange noise.  It is accomplished by rotating the whole body, but the gesture still carries the same meaning.  "Huh?" she pauses "I'm... Merenita?"   She is quiet again for a moment, then "Are you playing a game with me or something?  You are very strange."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 20, 2009)

"oh ... my mistake. you are not conjured at all. You are native to here. Right?" then looking at the goblin he says," and what is this thing doing here?"


----------



## Wiggimuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Ringrill shifts his weight onto the goblin nearly crushing it in the process.

Grapple 22

Ringrill speaks into the goblin's ear in a low voice while keeping his eyes on the approaching party.
Hurry up goblin.  Answer quickly and you can go.  And no chicanery.  Hurry, I don't know what these folk want but it can't be good for you.  I'll let you go if you give me honest answers, but you're almost out of time.

Ringrill keeps silent, letting Merenita and Athanil do the talking.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 20, 2009)

"If I am native, that would be strange since I've not met another of my kind.  I mean, if I understand the word correctly.  This creature I guess _would_ be native, since there are many more of them below, and they seem to live here.  However, they eat people.  So I don't like them.  That's gross."  Merenita stopped short. .o0'I'm getting really good at talking now, but I still have some awkward moments.'0o. she thought to herself.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 20, 2009)

Kael lowered his bow and walked toward the assembling group. He watched the transaction with keen eyes, his mind racing and trying to determine is the large talking spider was more than just that.

Knowledge Nature check of 15 for Kael to determine what type of creature this spider might be.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 20, 2009)

Darik slows his pace and lowers his sword as he realizes that it's now a goblin and not a child.  He listens to the exchange between some of his hastily gathered companions and a spider of all things.

Seeing things at somewhat of a stalemate, he clears his throat and proclaims, *"I am Darik, loyal servant of Heironeous.  I am here to locate Sir Braford and the children that traveled with him.  I would know each of your intentions regarding this manner and if you have any information."*

He watched each of them in turn waiting for an answer from somebody.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 20, 2009)

Again, Merenita shifted position to face Darik in a very humanoid gesture.  To an observer noting the positioning of her eight eyes, it was unlikely that she actually needed to move at all to see in a very wide arc.  "We seek the people carried off by this one's kin."  Merenita gives the goblin a poke.  "Uhm, before they are eaten."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 20, 2009)

OOC: Going to post for the goblin as it seems logical instead of my normal update routine (waiting for everyone to post).  I'll go back to my normal posting pattern when the goblin is out of the picture (either allowed to flee, escapes, or dies).

The goblin shrieks at the closeness of the spider, soiling himself, adding to his already foul stench.

"Not know, not know!  Apples come from below, from secret place, like twiggy people!  Durnn Chief not let no one go down there.  We not want go down there!  Goblins go down there, never come back!"


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 20, 2009)

Vardok remains in hiding, suspicious of the group ahead.  He sneaks just a bit closer, seeing the goblin and the giant spider. _ 'Agh!  What's goin' on?  ....Must be a trap!  Them damn fools...'_ he thinks to himself.

The dwarf stays in hiding and waits to see when and where the trap will be sprung.  Probably once his foolish companions walk right up to the strange group and get sprung upon by the giant spider, the goblin, the wolf, and their 'human' friends.  Probably just hobgoblins in disguise.  Vardok waits, ready to run out and stab something if he needs to.


----------



## Wiggimuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Ringrill releases his grip on the goblin and says to Athanil and Merenita, I'm not sure what else we can expect to get out of the goblin.  I'm ready for it to go.

Ringrill is confused by the conversation between Merenita and Darik. What children?  What do you know about this ravine?


----------



## maddmic (Feb 20, 2009)

Darik looks at Ringrill.  *"I know nothing of this ravine.  I was sent here on a fact finding mission from my church.  Upon arriving in town, I discovered that a man, Sir Braford, was missing.  Upon meeting this group I have fallen in with, I discovered that there are children who followed him on some quest of his own.  I am here because this is the place that they were heading to and am trying to discover their whereabouts.  I also am hoping to find them before they meet an untimely fate."*

Looking at the rest of the new faces, he continued.  *"I was hoping that some of you, or at least the goblin would be able to help us in this matter.  It is, of course, of utmost importance that we find the children before anything happens to them."*


----------



## evillyn666 (Feb 20, 2009)

Rashana follows Darik’s lead to confront the humanoids and is subsequently disappointed to find the possible child is in fact just a goblin. She lowers her crossbow after a few moments as the group does not appear hostile, at least to them. The goblin on the other hand is an entirely different matter to which the Sorceress could hardly object. Talk of cannibalism did not bode well for the children’s survival chances.

Distracted from the interrogation already in progress, Rashana finds herself fascinated by Merenita. The sorceress eyes the creature with an intense curiosity. It is not every day one encounters a giant arachnid capable of speech and with a rather docile disposition. Folklore from her homeland is filled with stories of nature spirits taking on corporeal form in the shape of various animals. Could this spider be such a spirit?


----------



## Atanatotatos (Feb 21, 2009)

As Ringrill lets go of the goblin Athanil shows a disapproving look, though he doesn't try to keep hold of the nimble creature. I doubt letting it go would be a good idea. He will just go back to his tribe. And vile little creatures are these goblins. They're cruel and uncivilized, and show no respect for the forests or the rivers, nor for life. Although worse smelling, they do resemble humans in these regards. He comments, looking with an untrusting face at the group of strangers.

ooc:Athanil is a human. From appearance he seems to be at least.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 21, 2009)

Kael's knowledge of the natural world gives him no clues as to what the talking spider might be.

OOC: Knowledge (Arcana) will prove more useful here.

The goblin, suddenly free, runs for its life, heading northwest along the edge of the ravine.



> The Old Road passes to the east of a narrow ravine.  At the road's closest approach to the cleft, several broken pillars jut from the earth where the ravine widens and opens into something more akin to a deep, but narrow canyon.  Two of the pillars stand straight, but most of them lean against the sloped earth.  Others are broken, and several appear to have fallen into the darkness-shrouded depths.  A few similar pillars are visible on the opposite side of the ravine.




Darkness is fast approaching as evening sets in.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 21, 2009)

"uhhhh, wait, i think i understand you...you are not sure where you are from as you have never see others of your peoples? and further more you know difinitively that these goblins are indeed cannables and he just let one go free?".

Delber scows at the one who relessed the goblin " I was also wondering about this apple he mentioned as he escaped."









*OOC:*


Knowledge arcana:

1d20+4=13


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 21, 2009)

Kael looks down at the dwarf, oddly enough liking him the instant he threatened him with the arms and the neck and the death. He stays away from the main group, listening a bit but mostly flippant about the whole ordeal. However the goblin running away wasn't his most favorite thing to happen that day. He shows his bow to the dwarf, complete with arrow notched, and in his flowery accent speaks quietly in clear dwarven, _"Want me to get him?"_


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 21, 2009)

Merenita turns to watch the fleeing goblin, repressing the urge to jump and kill it, though the tension in her body suggests significant effort is involved.  "You know it will only warn the others."  She watches it go and turns back to the group.  "As far as cannibalism goes, well, they sure don't eat apples."  She kicks the fruit for emphasis.  "And I keep smelling... death, drifting up from below.  I didn't go and ask them what they were doing with the  people they dragged down there."


----------



## maddmic (Feb 21, 2009)

As the conversation continues to reveal nothing that helps Darik in his mission he sighs heavily.  *"Carry who down where?"*  His question is out of exasperation and definitely one that is betraying his concern.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 21, 2009)

"Is that the apple that they brought up with them?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 21, 2009)

Vardok turns to face Kael, from his cover.  (Dwarven) *"Yeh!  Goblins ain't good fer nothin' but dyin'.  As yeh c'n see, Ah jes' got daggers an' clubs.  Li'l bugger ran off too quick."*

He decides that whatever ambush the giant spider and the strangers might pull off isn't going to happen yet, so he may as well rejoin the group, though keeping a wary eye on the strangers.  The dwarf walks over to the rest of the group and makes certain the strangers can see the distrust on his face.  Or maybe it's constipation.  Hard to tell.  (Common) *"Ah'm Vardok Stonekennel, an' Ah'll be watchin' yeh,"* he warns, standing beside the folks he came down the road with.

Vardok will help set up camp whenever the others feel like it, but he'll insist that *"Ah'll take th' secon' watch.  One from each group oughtta share watches, so's we c'n be shure they ain' up ta nothin'."*


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 21, 2009)

Merenita responds to Dariks question "I didn't ask them that, either.  In fact, I spoke to them not at all, and I didn't understand any of their jabbering."  She then lifts the apple with one of her manipulator palps towards Delber.  "I believe it is."


----------



## Thanee (Feb 21, 2009)

*Lenya*

_“So the goblins have the children? Then what are we waiting for? Let's find their lair and see that we can get there before it's too late,”_ Lenya says quite determined.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 21, 2009)

All this talk of children seems a little odd to Merenita as she clearly recalls the group of humans from a month ago and they were all fully grown.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 21, 2009)

"Facinateting!", Says Delber. as to whether he is talking about the apple or Marenita, one cannot be sure. "yes, the children. our primary objective now."He gathers his stuff about him and walks over to check the rope.









*OOC:*


is the rope in good condition?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 21, 2009)

OOC: Yes.  The rope looks to have been here about a month but is still in good condition.  

Now that Delber is closer to the pillars, he notes the presence of crude graffiti on the pillars, written in dwarven script, but obviously in the goblin language.

OOC: Any character that knows the goblin language can read the graffiti.  They are crude warnings and threats against trespassers.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 21, 2009)

Merenita is quiet and still for a moment as if in thought.  "Unless your people's children are the same size as adults, the people I saw taken were not children." she commented.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 22, 2009)

"What? they were the same size as adults?" He looks around to find one of the people who were at the tavern, "Daril, Vardok,...so you know how old the Children were? also, can anyone read this?" he points to the pillers.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 22, 2009)

*Lenya*

_“I know their language. It's just a crude warning not to trespass into their territory.”_


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 22, 2009)

"Ah, thank you Lenya. that is one mystery solved."


----------



## Max (Feb 22, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> "What? they were the same size as adults?" He looks around to find one of the people who were at the tavern, "Daril, Vardok,...so you know how old the Children were?




Kelset has been standing off to one side, listening to the rapid questions and answers flying between the two groups, trying to make sense of it all.  One thing finally becomes clear to him.  "Ah you think them we're looking for are little kids?  Naw, they was young and foolish, but grown up enough to make up their own minds.  They were the kids of a local merchant, so them villagers probably referred to them as her kids - which they are.  But they ain't babies or something.  

Course, it's looking to me they likely got themselves killed.  I'm thinking this nest of goblins ought to be cleaned out," states the half-orc, pointing towards the ravine with his mace.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 22, 2009)

_for a half-orc, he seems ... civilized, _ thinks delber to himeldf, _way more civilized then thos beastial buggers down there_ , looking down tothe bottom of the ravine.

"I agree with him. the clerification of the perosns missing puts me at ease. the rope is sound. I am not a fornt line perosn, so i would prefer anothher to go first. I have rope on hand for another way down. will we need it?"


----------



## Thanee (Feb 23, 2009)

*Lenya*

_“I can go. I'm a practiced climber and can hold my own against a few goblins,”_ Lenya says, then looks at the polearm in her hand.

_“This is going to be a bit difficult to carry, while climbing, however, but it will do one way or another.”_


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 23, 2009)

"I can assist any who need it while climbing down."  Merenita offers helpfully.


----------



## Max (Feb 23, 2009)

Kelset looks around at the darkening skies.

"I figure I'm strong enough to hang on to a rope.  But are you sure we want to go down at night?  I see fine, but some of you don't see so good in the dark," he says.

Another thought strikes him, and he turns to the spider creature.  "Is that an easier way down, over by them pillars where the ravine kind of widens out?"


----------



## evillyn666 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Rashana*

A flush of red tints Rashana’s cheeks. She was operating, with great urgency, under the impression that Hucrele’s lost children were in fact young in the adolescent sense. The sorceress grows quiet, eyeing the barren earth uneasily, as she chokes on her own embarrassment. Well no matter. At least since she is out here with this group, she might as well attempt to save someone’s life. As the group debates their next move, Rashana remains awkwardly silent but amiable to which ever direction they decide to take.

OOC: It would have made for a nicer character motivation for the children not necessarily be kids but young adults, maybe like 14 or 15 years old. Oh well 

Knowledge Arcana check 8. To identify Merenita’s race.


----------



## Wiggimuck (Feb 23, 2009)

Ringrill nods to Darik, Yes I will help as I am able.  We were drawn here for some reason, and it seems there is much surrounding this ravine that needs answering.

Ringrill stands and watches as Lenya prepares to climb down the rope.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 23, 2009)

"It's all easy."  Merenita states.  "Oh, you mean for you...  No, I don't think so.  Otherwise I imagine those other people would not have used this rope."  Merenita's tone brightens.  "I will go first and guard the bottom while you descend, if that makes it easier for you." she says, again trying to be helpfull.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Feb 23, 2009)

ooc:monkey, a question. Is there a more or less easy way for a wolf (Ril) to descend?


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 23, 2009)

OOC: You could always ask Vardok to help. ^_^ Though his rope is short.  How deep does the ravine look to be where the old rope is hanging, CM?  Vardok's only got 25 feet of rope himself.

The dwarf peeks over the edge of the ravine, and mutters a *"Hmmm..."*

*"Ah c'n climb awlraite, buh Ah ne'er had much need ta.....  Why don' wunna yeh light folkses go down first?"* Vardok says.  He digs out a 25-foot-long rope from his backpack, ending in a grappling hook, and grips the unsharpened inner sides of the hook, tossing the rest of the rope down beside the old one already hanging here.

*"If yeh fawll, grab mah rope."* he adds.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 23, 2009)

*OOC:*


 i have 50 feet


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 23, 2009)

While a competent climber, Kael is not particularly enthusiastic about climbing down the rope at night, nor is he comfortable with the less than apt climbers to do the same. He sits himself on the ledge, so that his feet dangle over slightly.

"I think it be best if we wait for morning. The night is goblin's friend, our enemy. I do not want same fate as these now adults."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 23, 2009)

*The Ravine*

OOC: I'll wait to move things forward until the group decides if they are actually climbing down tonight or making camp and going in the morning.

OOC: In answer to Arkhandus' question, Vardok can see a narrow ledge at the end of the old rope, about 50 feet down or so.

OOC: In answer to Atanatotatos' question, doesn't look that way.  The most viable solution seems to be to tie the wolf into some sort of harness and lower it down with Delber and Vardok's ropes.

Rashana's knowledge of magical creatures fails her as she is unable to recall what sort of creature Merenita might be.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 23, 2009)

"Sun and moon are irrelevant to me, as they are to anyone underground.  What good is the sun when you are in a cave?" Merenita points out.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Feb 23, 2009)

After a quick inspection of the surrounding, and taking a look down at the ravine, Athanil, though still wary of the strangers, decides to ask for their help.
I'd appreciate if you could help Ril climb down, he says, while streaking his wolf's hide on the neck I assure you he will be a great asset if battle ensues.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 24, 2009)

Delber will try and  come up witha harness made of the 25 foot section and then tie on the 50 foot section of rope for the wolf.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 24, 2009)

*Lenya*

_“I agree, we should wait until dawn. This place is too dangerous for those of us not blessed with the ability to see in the dark. It won't help anyone, if we fall prey to the goblins as well.”_


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 24, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Delber will try and  come up witha harness made of the 25 foot section and then tie on the 50 foot section of rope for the wolf.




and hearing talk of staying at topside for the evening, He takes his time in designing it.(take a 20?)


----------



## maddmic (Feb 24, 2009)

Darik had been mulling many things over in his head as the others spoke.  He had assumed that the children were younger that they apparently were.  It didn't matter though as they were still innocent and perhaps not as capable as some to protect themselves.

He didn't like the thought of not going into the ravine, but most of the others had good points with regard to the light problem.  They had also got a late start to the day and would be tiring soon anyhow.  He looked at the assembled group and spoke up.

*"As much as I would love to go below and seek out the children who are lost, it would appear that light is not on our side.  I do not wish to tarry any longer than we have to, but we have all been active today.  Some of us have traveled many miles today.  Perhaps it would be best if we all camped together tonight.

We could find out more about each other with regards to what we hope to accomplish here at this place as well as what each of us can offer to the completion of the task at hand.  We should set up camp and decide upon watches prior to trying to get some restfull sleep tonight.  I will volunteer for the final watch of the night as my eyes might be better suited for day break than dusk."*

With that he sets forth trying to determine the best location for a camp relative to their immediate area.  He will release his backpack when he finds a suitable place, fully expecting the others to follow suit.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 24, 2009)

"I agree to the idea of starting at first light. Furthermore, I would like to take first watch and take it with someone who has no problem with the dark. I will need time in the morning to study my spell book, so I do not wish to incorporate the watch with that."

This is the first time he has enven hinted hinted at at any skills whatsover









*OOC:*


forgive my bad typing at this time...i got the hiccups and it causees me to tyoe even funnier than normal


----------



## Max (Feb 24, 2009)

"I can watch first with ya.  Seeing in the dark is no problem.  I'll need some time in the morning for my prayers to Kord, myself," says Kelset.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 24, 2009)

Merenita gives a shrug, which translates as a raising and lowering of the body.  "I am not comfortable sleeping in the open.  I will be resting comfortably wedged into a crack in the rocks.  If you camp nearby, I would be happy to take a turn watching over you all while you sleep." she offers.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 24, 2009)

Kael calls out to no one in particular from his seat at the edge of the ravine, "I need little sleep. Wake me after first watch and I will watch from there."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 24, 2009)

"So, Kelset and I on first watch, You sir on the edge of the ravine, perhaps you and ... uh , Lenya? is it ok with you? for second watch? I don't know any more names beyond that..."

He shrugs at this time.


----------



## Wiggimuck (Feb 25, 2009)

Ringrill hits the ground with a loud thud and falls instantly into deep meditation.

He'll snap out of it in about 4 hours time.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 25, 2009)

OOC: Just FYI, elves don't sleep.    They reverie, or, if you prefer, meditate deeply.  Same thing, game mechanically, as sleeping.


----------



## Wiggimuck (Feb 25, 2009)

OOC: Edited for your enjoyment.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 25, 2009)

*"Ah'll take last watch, then.  Ya'll git tahred too quick."* the dwarf says, shaking his head.  He plods around the area to find a suitable camping spot, and makes himself a perch in a tree or something, if he can find a suitable one.  Vardok doesn't trust many of his new comrades yet.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 25, 2009)

Since none of her new acquaintances seemed to want a giant spider watching over them in their sleep, Merenita crawls a few feet down the ravine and tucks herself into a nice dark crack for the night.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 25, 2009)

Kael stays seated along the ravine, still and overlooking. He decides not to trance for a bit, wanting to see how the first watch would work out. Once he felt comfortable that the orc and the caster have a handle on things, he'll begin his inward focus.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 25, 2009)

OOC: So, the watch schedule looks like this, if I'm not mistaken...

First: Delber and Kelset (Kael staying attentive for a little while)

Second: Kael (and Ringrill?  assuming so, since he'll be up in four hours)

Last: Darik and Vardok

That leaves Lenya, Athanil and Merenita to sleep peacefully...maybe.  

The night's surprise (1d3=2) 

The first watch passes peacefully.  Kael and Ringrill, two elves from very different backgrounds, take the next watch.

OOC: Kael and Ringrill need to make Listen and Spot checks please.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 25, 2009)

Kael eventually fades into his trance, motionless and deep. He eventually comes to and maintains his position. On occasion he'll get up and walk around the perimeter of their camp, check on the dwarf in the trees, before settling back along the ridge of the ravine.

Kael has a listen check of 22 and a spot of 19.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 25, 2009)

*Lenya*

When it becomes clear, that they are enough so not all have to take guard duty, Lenya has offered to take Delber's slot on the first watch, giving the mage the opportunity to rest uninterrupted, unless, of course, some circumstance requires their attention during the night.


----------



## Wiggimuck (Feb 26, 2009)

Ringrill comes out of the reverie fully rested and takes his watch.

Spot 16, Listen 13


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 26, 2009)

Walking slowly around the camp Kael makes his way to the other elf on the watch. He hadn't had much interaction with elves on his short journey through the land of men, so it was a small comfort to know he wasn't the only one in the area.

His features seemed dark and grey in the night, the blonde of his hair, the grey of his eyes, the paleness of his skin all melded into one color. He moved casually yet confidently around before stopping next to Ringrill. In fluid elven he speaks quietly, _"You have the look of a wood elf, am I not mistaken? And that would make you far from home."_ He pauses, though not for a response, for he picks his speech back up quickly, _"Your human companion confuses me, with the demeanor of our kind but obviously he is a son of man."_ He offers nothing more to this statement, and stands in his silence.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 26, 2009)

OOC: Any sblock titled "DM Screen" is notes for me to help me keep track of stuff.  No peeking.  

[sblock=DM Screen]Twig Blight Hide and Move Silently checks (1d20+8=23, 1d20+4=8, 1d20+8=26, 1d20+4=13, 1d20+8=16, 1d20+4=6, 1d20+8=21, 1d20+4=15, 1d20+8=21, 1d20+4=12, 1d20+8=11, 1d20+4=10)[/sblock]

The night is still and quiet for the two elves except for the sound of the breeze rustling through dry leaves.

Something seems amiss, somehow difficult to place.

Until Ringrill and Kael see something moving amidst the sparse shrubs at the edge of the campfire's light.

There is no breeze.  Something is out there.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 26, 2009)

Kael immediately unslings his bow and loosens his sword, then as fast as he can he notches an arrow and focuses in on the sound and the sight, tracking it.

He takes a few steps toward the warrior woman Lenya and kicks at her thighs with his foot, but never looks down, instead keeping his focus on the disturbance.


----------



## Wiggimuck (Feb 26, 2009)

Ringrill squats in the darkness, his natural odor scenting the surroundings, and notices the slender and refined elf's approach.  

Yes, I am far beyond the land of my people, even beyond my wood elf kin.  Athanil is as a wood elf by birth, though be may not be by descent.  Ringrill regards Kael's appearance.  _Elf no doubt, perhaps a distant cousin.  _  Are you far from home......?

Seeing movement, Ringrill picks up a torch and heads over to the shrubs.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 26, 2009)

OOC:
I meant to post this earlier, but Darik would have probably used his detect evil ability upon joining both parties.  If there is evil (which I'm hoping not  ) then we can forgo this until after everybody wakes up.  Sorry to bring this up now and in a less than colorful way.  I spaced it.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 26, 2009)

*Lenya*

When she is woken, Lenya wonders for a moment, why she is still so sleepy, until she realizes, that it's probably still in the middle of the night. This, of course, could only really mean one thing.

_“What is it?”_ she asks the elf, while moving her hand to the polearm resting next to her already.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 26, 2009)

OOC: Darik didn't detect evil on anyone from either group.

OOC: Lenya, Ringrill and Kael need to roll initiative.  The sound of combat will wake everyone else, allowing them to join the battle (and roll initiative for round 2).

Ringrill, Kael and Lenya see six small forms emerging from the darkness.  Vaguely humanoid, they look like mobile saplings, a thick sap-like substance dripping from needle like claws.

[sblock=DM Screen]Initiative (1d20+1=7)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 26, 2009)

Incase it is needed while i am away from computer:

sorry...willl finish later...lightning too close for comofrt









*OOC:*


ok bad weather over 








inititive: 1d20+1=15
will start on second round

and will cast magic missile defensively at nearest target:
1d20+7=24, 1d4+1=3


----------



## Thanee (Feb 26, 2009)

*Lenya*

OOC: Initiative 11


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 26, 2009)

Kael's initiative is 17.

"Problems, six of them. Right there," Kael states loudly as he takes aim with his bow.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Feb 26, 2009)

Athanil Init: 21

ooc:how close are the creature to each other? How many could I hit with an area effect without hitting allies?(40ft radius)


----------



## Wiggimuck (Feb 26, 2009)

Ringrill   Initiative 4


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 27, 2009)

OOC: Scott DeWar, wait for your turn to come up before posting actions (situation changes from round to round).

The creatures are spread out, encircling the group.  Currently, any area effect special would likely only get two of them without also getting a party member.

OOC: Initiative order (Round 1)

17 - Kael
11 - Lenya
7 - 6 Twig Blights
4 - Ringrill

OOC: Lenya starts the round prone.  First action - Kael.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Feb 27, 2009)

ooc:uh... I rolled a 21. Or is it a surprise round?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 27, 2009)

*OOC:*


if we were asleep, we have to wait to the next round to act.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Feb 27, 2009)

ooc:ups, sorry, I missed that. so many posts...


----------



## Thanee (Feb 27, 2009)

*Lenya*

Lenya stands up, taking a moment to see from what direction the attackers are coming; then she positions herself between them and the camp, attacking any, that dare to get too close with her guisarme.


OOC: Stand up; Move; any AoO (up to 3 per round) due to Reach will be Trip attacks (Atk +4 Trip +7; follow-up Atk +4 against prone target Dmg 2d4+4).


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 27, 2009)

Kael takes a few steps away from camp and releases his readied arrow at one the tiny shrubs.

Move to within 30 feet of an enemy if not already. Attack of 25 with 3 damage (Natural 20 (26 attack and 4 damage if within 30')). Critical Confirm of 9 (or 10 if 30') for a total of 16 damage (or 19 if 30'). Also he will attempt a Knowledge Nature check with a 16 to identify these creatures. You get all that?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 27, 2009)

The arrow sticks in the creature's bark-like "skin" and has no effect.  Kael has no knowledge of these creatures, not because his knowledge is deficient but because, as far as he knows, there _is_ no knowledge of these creatures.  However, they appear to have the traits of plant-like creatures like Treants, which means it is likely they are not any more affected by well placed strikes (OOC: critical hits) than other strikes.  It also seems, from the affect of his arrow, that piercing weapons have little effect against these creatures.

Two of the creatures close with Lenya, coming within range of her guisarme.

OOC: Lenya may take her AoOs, then I'll post the rest of the creatures' actions.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 27, 2009)

Merenita initiative :15 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1957220/


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 27, 2009)

Merenita initiative :15 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1957220/


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 27, 2009)

Merenita initiative :15 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1957220/


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 27, 2009)

Wait, what's her initiative?


----------



## Atanatotatos (Feb 27, 2009)

[size=-2]lol![/size]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 27, 2009)

OOC: Must've been a forum glitch.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 27, 2009)

*Lenya*

As the creatures close in on her, Lenya's superior reflexes kick in, and she swings her polearm against them in an attempt to knock them off their feet (or whatever they walk on).


OOC: Rolls
1st AoO: Touch Attack 13, Trip Check 24, Follow-Up Attack 18 (vs. AC-4), Damage 9 (slashing);
2nd AoO: Touch Attack 15, Trip Check 17, Follow-Up Attack 6 (vs. AC-4), Damage 10 (slashing).

One more potential AoO, in case one of them is knocked prone and stands back up (this time, just a regular attack, since no Trip possible).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 27, 2009)

first round delber: delber....
SnorrrXXXX


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 27, 2009)

Sapling 1 and 2 resisting trips (1d20+1=5, 1d20+1=4) 

Lenya and her guisarme are a flurry of motion as the plant creatures are first knocked down and one is then chopped into kindling, though the other manages to roll away enough to avoid the follow-up attack.

The surviving sapling tries to get-up (OOC: and provokes again).

The other four saplings advance, two coming after Ringrill, the other two going for Kael.

Saplings 3 and 4 claw attacks and damage vs Ringrill (1d20=13, 1d3-1=0, 1d20=16, 1d3-1=2) 

One of them drives its needle-like claws into Ringrill's leg.  (OOC: Ringrill is still flat-footed as he hasn't acted yet.  Ringrill takes 2 points of damage and needs to make a Fort save please.)

Saplings 5 and 6 claw attacks and damage vs Kael (1d20=20, 1d3-1=2, 1d20=11, 1d3-1=1) 

Critical confirmation and extra damage if successful (1d20=3, 1d3-1=0) 

One of the creatures drives its needle-like claws into Kael as well.  (OOC: Kael takes 2 points of damage and needs to make a Fort save please.)

OOC: Next action - Ringrill


----------



## Wiggimuck (Feb 27, 2009)

Fortitude save 20

Urrahh!  Prickly shrub!  Ringrill pulls out his sword, hacks up one of the saplings, and then takes a couple steps toward the rest of the sleeper around the campfire.

Attack 20
Damage 6

Move: draw weapon
Standard: attack
5ft step towards party


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ringrill's sword slices neatly through one of the saplings, killing it.

OOC: Now, everyone who hasn't already, please roll initiative as the sound of battle has awakened everyone.  Everyone not involved in round 1 starts round 2 prone, except Merenita, who starts round 2 one move action away down the ravine.

OOC: Still need a Fort save for Kael.


----------



## evillyn666 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Rashana*

OOC: Initiative 17


----------



## Thanee (Feb 27, 2009)

*Lenya*

As the strange creature recovers from her first attack, Lenya already takes aim for another strike, but the sapling can once more evade her hooked polearm.


OOC: Err, was a bit too eager and rolled for another trip attack, which was wrong. I'll just redo the whole thing right... AC 6; miss.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 27, 2009)

AC: 17; HP: 8/10
Kael's Fortitude Save of 13. Fingers crossed.

[sblock=Kael Round Two]Kael will draw his longsword and attack one of the two saplings before him: Attack and Damage with Longsword (1d20+3=9, 1d8+2=10). Then he'll 5' step back.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Feb 27, 2009)

*Lenya*

[SBLOCK=Round 2 Action]Lenya slashes her guisarme down against the creature, but her grip on the weapon is a bit off, and it strikes weaker than intended.


OOC: Attacking the sapling with another Trip attack.
Touch Attack 20, Trip Check 10, Follow-Up Attack 13 (vs. AC-4), Damage 8 (slashing);
If the sapling beats Lenya's Trip Check, the Resist Check for the counter-trip is 4 (or 8, if Improved Trip does help there, but I don't think so);
If the sapling wins this as well, Lenya drops her guisarme, then uses her remaining move action to pick it back up. 

Regardless of the outcome, Lenya makes a 5-ft. step away from the sapling afterwards.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 28, 2009)

OOC: Just to help me keep things straight, please wait to post actions until your turn comes up in the initiative.    Thanks.  I'll post the round 2 initiative order once everyone's initiative rolls are in.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 28, 2009)

Ooc: So one move action means I could move and attack on my turn?  Or do you mean a full round move?


----------



## Thanee (Feb 28, 2009)

OOC: Sorry! Figured you might have to wait for me otherwise, while I am asleep (different time zone). I'm also pretty much unavailable for most of the weekend, hence posting ahead made sense from my pov.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 28, 2009)

OOC: Yttermayn, yes, you can move and then attack.

OOC: Thanee, that's ok.  I'm just particular about how I organize my combats.    Posting ahead of time if you're turn is coming up next is fine.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 28, 2009)

*OOC:*


 sorry for posting too early. the weather here in missouri has been the usual unpredictable and freakish...50s and 60s then thunderstorms and now 2-4 in. of snow. I wasn't sure what my internet accessability would be when the time came ( and if i was going to be working that day or not. and i didnt want to hold up the game. 







*OOC:*




can i still use this?:



Scott DeWar said:


> Incase it is needed while i am away from computer:
> 
> sorry...willl finish later...lightning too close for comofrt
> 
> ...




move act: stand

std act: cast magic missle (but not at the darkness)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 28, 2009)

OOC: When your turn comes up.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 28, 2009)

*Vardok Stonekennel, dwarven rogue*

OOC: Sorry, when I checked yesterday, it wasn't time yet for us round 2 folks to do anything.  Vardok's initiative is 10.
1d20+2=10


----------



## Max (Mar 1, 2009)

Initiative for Kelset (1d20+2=15)


----------



## maddmic (Mar 2, 2009)

appologies for not posting earlier.....

Initiative:  1d20=4


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 2, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> Merenita initiative :15 Roll Lookup




OOC: In case anyone didn't realize I rolled my init already here it is again, because the first post was really subtle.    (My phone glitched and was acting like it wasn't sending when apparently it was.)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 3, 2009)

Kael and Ringrill feel a sluggishness attempting to creep through their blood from the saplike poison on the creatures' claws.  Luckily, both of them fight through it, suffering no ill effects.

Everyone else awakens to the sounds of combat.

*Round 2*

Initiative Order

21 - Athanil
17 - Kael
17 - Rashana
15 - Merenita
15 - Delber
15 - Kelset
11 - Lenya
10 - Vardok
7 - 4 Twig Blights
4 - Ringrill
4 - Darik

OOC: All characters entering the combat on round 2 start the round prone except Merenita (who needs to climb up out of the ravine).

OOC: Round 2 first action - Athanil


----------



## Atanatotatos (Mar 3, 2009)

As Ril wakes him up, Athanil stands quickly, and briefly recites a chant holding his staff, while the loyal wolf puts himself in front of his master defensively

[size=-2]ooc:Athanil stands and casts shillelagh; Ril readies to attack any enemy coming close.[/size]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 3, 2009)

OOC: Next action - Kael


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 3, 2009)

AC: 17; HP: 8/10

Kael will draw his longsword and attack one of the two saplings before him: Attack and Damage with Longsword (1d20+3=9, 1d8+2=10). Then he'll 5' step back.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 3, 2009)

Kael fails to connect with the surpisingly nimble creature.

OOC: Next action - Rashana


----------



## evillyn666 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Rashana*

The sounds of swordplay stir the sorceress from her slumber. She scrambles to her feet with a confused sense of urgency unsure of what exactly has transpired. Some sort of animated trees, well more like shrubs, attacking the encampment?

OOC: I’m a bit confused about the layout of the battle field, but assuming I’m not threatened by any of the creatures, Rashana will cast a spell.

Move Action: Stand up from prone.
Standard action: Cast _Magic Missile_ at one of the saplings engaged with Kael.

MM damage 3


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 3, 2009)

OOC: That is correct.  Currently, there is one threatening Lenya, one threatening Ringrill, and two threatening Kael, all of whom are situated around the perimeter of the camp.

Rashana's spell slams into the creature, blasting away some of its bark, but leaving it still standing.

OOC: Next action - Merenita


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 4, 2009)

and i can finally use this:



Scott DeWar said:


> Incase it is needed while i am away from computer:
> 
> sorry...willl finish later...lightning too close for comofrt
> 
> ...




move act: stand

std act: cast magic missle (but not at the darkness)


----------



## Thanee (Mar 4, 2009)

OOC: "Currently, there is one threatening Lenya, ..." -- minor correction, that one should still be 10 ft. away from Lenya, because its move next to her was interrupted by the reach AoO, which happens before the part of the movement is resolved, which in turn wasn't possible anymore, due to the creature being prone. Of course, if you meant the more colloquial "threatening"...


----------



## maddmic (Mar 4, 2009)

I won't be online much today, so please use this.  I don't want to hold anything up.

[sblock]Hearing the sounds of battle, Darik wakes and acts quickly.  He jumps to his feet and pulls his sword in one fluid motion.

OOC:
If he's close enough he'll swing too, but if not can he move to the closest target?[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 5, 2009)

Merenita wakes from her sleep cycle _cranky._  She comes to the top of the ravine, sees something attacking the her new friends, and closes to attack one of the creatures harrying Kael.
Attack: 1d20+3=9


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 5, 2009)

Merenita's mandibles scrape the bark of the creature but fail to connect with anything substantial.

OOC: Next action - Delber

Delber's bolt of magical energy slams into one of the creature's near Kael, wounding it.

OOC: Next action - Kelset


----------



## Max (Mar 5, 2009)

Kelset's eyes open at the sound of combat.  With his orcish vision, he can easily see what is going on.  "By Kord!  What are them things - walking sticks?"

He jumps to his feet and grabs his mace, and readies himself to join the fray.

ooc: stand up as a move action, draw weapon as a move action


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 5, 2009)

OOC: Next action - Lenya


----------



## Thanee (Mar 5, 2009)

*Lenya*

Lenya slashes her guisarme down against the creature, but her grip on the weapon is a bit off, and it strikes weaker than intended.


OOC: Attacking the sapling with another Trip attack.
Touch Attack 20, Trip Check 10, Follow-Up Attack 13 (vs. AC-4), Damage 8 (slashing);
If the sapling beats Lenya's Trip Check, the Resist Check for the counter-trip is 4 (or 8, if Improved Trip does help there, but I don't think so);
If the sapling wins this as well, Lenya drops her guisarme, then uses her remaining move action to pick it back up. 

Regardless of the outcome, Lenya makes a 5-ft. step away from the sapling afterwards.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 5, 2009)

Dex check to resist trip (1d20+1=17) 

The sapling nimbly sidesteps the weapon and attempts to snag it.

Responding trip attempt (1d20-1=16) 

And the weapon ends up on the ground, though not for long as Lenya retrieves it.

OOC: Next action - Vardok


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 6, 2009)

Vardok stirs from his sleep and groans in annoyance.  There was noise.  He looked about in the darkness, recognizing sounds of battle, and grabs his mace, climbing down from his sleeping spot to club whatever's causing the racket that woke him.  *"Wha' the hayck izzit?"* the dwarf mutters as he climbs down, looking at the strange creatures assaulting his comrades.

He lightly kicks Krek the 5th, his bulldog, to wake the mean-spirited beast up.  Naturally, it awakes with a yip of surprise and then a vicious bark of anger at being woken up like that.


_OOC: Move action to grab mace, another to climb down from the tree he was in.  Can only climb 10 feet this turn, so that probably uses up his turn.  You never said if he found a tree to sleep in, though, so I'm just assuming he did._


----------



## Thanee (Mar 6, 2009)

*Lenya*

OOC: In case the creature near Lenya has suicidal tendencies and decides to close in again, here's another round of AoO, since it then has to go through her threat range once more (distance between them should be 15 ft. now).
AoO for Movement (Trip attack): Touch Attack 11, Trip Check 24, Follow-Up Attack 14 (vs. AC-4), Damage 7 (slashing);
potential AoO for standing up: Attack 8 (vs. AC-4), Damage 9 (slashing).


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 6, 2009)

OOC: We'll assume Vardok did, in fact, find a tree.  

One of the saplings continues its advance on Lenya, this time avoiding her sweeping weapon, getting within its reach and attacking.

Claw attack and damage against Lenya (1d20=6, 1d3-1=1)  And misses.

One of the saplings battling Kael turns to face Merenita, attacking her, while its injured companion continues its assault on Kael.

Two claw attacks vs Merenita (1d20=19, 1d3-1=1, 1d20=17, 1d3-1=2)   Both claws hit the spider.  OOC: Merenita takes 3 damage needs to make 2 Fort saves, please.

Two claw attacks vs Kael (1d20=6, 1d3-1=2, 1d20=20, 1d3-1=2) 
Crit confirmation and additional damage if successful (1d20=16, 1d3-1=2)  One claw hits, very nearly puncturing a vital organ.  OOC: Kael takes 2 damage and needs to make a Fort save, please.

The last one attempts to claw Ringrill again.

Two claw attacks vs Ringrill (1d20=13, 1d3-1=2, 1d20=3, 1d3-1=1)  And misses both attacks.

OOC: Next action - Ringrill


----------



## Wiggimuck (Mar 6, 2009)

Ringrill takes a swing at the sapling and steps back towards the bunch.

Attack 11
Damage 13

Standard: attack sapling
Move: 5ft step towards allies


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 6, 2009)

Ringrill misses the nimble little tree.

OOC: Next action - Darik

OOC: Using his previously stated action of getting up and pulling his weapon.  Moving on.  

*Round 3*

Initiative Order

21 - Athanil
17 - Kael
17 - Rashana
15 - Merenita
15 - Delber
15 - Kelset
11 - Lenya
10 - Vardok
7 - 4 Twig Blights
4 - Ringrill
4 - Darik

OOC: Next action - Athanil

OOC: Need the Fort saves I mentioned before the affected characters' actions come up, please.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Mar 6, 2009)

Is Nature itself rebelling to our presence here? asks Athanil, seeing more clearly the creatures. He sends forth Ril to attack the nearest one, than follows him to attack with his staff, giving off green sparkles...

[size=-2]ooc:Athanil and Ril will flank the nearest enemy if possible. First to go is Ril with his bite, 17 vs AC for 2 dmg, and trip 14; Athanil attack: 10 vs AC, 5 dmg. Damn.
Rolls: Roll Lookup
Roll Lookup [/size]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 6, 2009)

Resisting trip (1d20+1=10) 

The wolf pulls the creature threatening Ringrill down to the ground, where Athanil is able to pulverize it into splinters with his enchanted staff.

OOC: 10 hits when the critter is prone.  

OOC: Next action - Kael.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 6, 2009)

Ooc: 19&22 on fort saveshttp://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1968657/


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 6, 2009)

Kael: AC: 17 HP: 6/10

Fortitude save of 20. Attack on Sapling 22 for 8 damage. Confirm Critical no dice.

Kael exhales sharply at the near brutal wound and lashes back out with his sword.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 7, 2009)

Merenita and Kael suffer no ill effects from the sap coating the creature's claws.

Kael slices the creature in front of him into kindling.

OOC: Next action - Rashana


----------



## evillyn666 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Rashana*

These bizarre plant-like creatures are down but not entirely out just yet. Rashana scoops up her weapon from the ground and then summons forth another magical bolt of crackling energy.

OOC:  
Move Action: Pick up spear.
Standard action: Cast _Magic Missile_ at the sapling engaged with Merenita. MM damage 3


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 7, 2009)

The magical bolt of energy severely wounds the creature, but not enough to take it down.

OOC: Next action - Merenita


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 7, 2009)

Merenita bites at the twig again, intent on returning the venom.
Attack;Damage;Primary poison damage(str);secondary poison.  1d20+3=20, 1d4+2=6, 1d3=3, 1d3=3


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 7, 2009)

Merenita's mandibles crunch the thing into broken sticks before her venom has a choice to do any harm.  Merenita does get a few splinters for her troubles, though.

OOC: Next action - Kelset (note that there's only one sapling left, the one near Lenya)


----------



## Max (Mar 8, 2009)

Kelset sees that there is one walking stick left.  Mace in hand, he ignores his shield which is still on the ground, and charges the twig with a roar.

ooc:  1d20+6=12, 1d8+4=8  Attack roll assumes Kelset can charge.  If not, then he will just move and attack and you should deduct 2 from the attack roll.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 8, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> *Round 3*
> 
> Initiative Order
> 
> ...












*OOC:*



Is there a reason why delber was skipped?







if that was a mistake in skippinghim, then this is his action:

the wizard grabs his club and attempts to bash the one he damaged earlier to tindertwigs

1d20+2=14, 1d6+2=5


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 8, 2009)

OOC: Oops.  Darn.  Your previous out of order post got me a little confused.

Kelset misses (OOC: charge or not).

Delber, however, does not, feeling a satisfying crunch of dry tinder under his club as the sapling falls apart.

OOC: And the fight is over.  Every character gets 60 xp, which will be noted in our Rogue's Gallery thread.  Moving back to regular posting.  I'll post a "next morning" post after everyone has posted with what they are doing after the battle.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 8, 2009)

Merenita picks over the splintered remains, trying to figure out what sort of creature they might be.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Mar 8, 2009)

Athanil calms Ril down, and kneels to examine the remains of one of the creatures.

ooc:Just what are those things?  Knowledge(nature):15


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 8, 2009)

Kael scowls and examines his wounds. He knew they could have been worse, with one of the sticks just missing one of his vitals. He sheaths his sword and picks up his longbow off the ground, strapping it gingerly over his shoulder, before continuing his watch by patrolling the perimeter, looking through the bushes these creatures came from.

Kael - HP: 6/10


----------



## Thanee (Mar 8, 2009)

*Lenya*

_“Strange critters,”_ Lenya remarks, as she wipes the blade of her polearm clean.

She puts it down next to her bedroll afterwards, and prepares to get back to catching some sleep, once things have calmed down again.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 8, 2009)

Vardok grumbles something about being woken up for no reason.  The dog barks and growls angrily at him, but he barks back and slowly manages to shut the dog up with a combination of noise, light kicks, and threatening with his club.  Finally, the dwarf tells the others *"Ah guess sleepin' inna tree ain't s'good 'ere, so Ah'll jes' have t' trust yeh.......fer now...."*

Vardok climbs back up the tree and brings down his gear, moving it into the camp with the others before bedding down again.  He stays awake for a while, though feigning sleep, to be sure nobody's gonna gank him or steal from him in his 'sleep'.  Eventually he does fall back asleep though.  The bulldog is already fast asleep by then, though it was agitated for the first half-hour or so at least.


----------



## Wiggimuck (Mar 8, 2009)

Ringrill grunts and then squats back down to take watch.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 8, 2009)

Merenita gives up and returns to her crack in the ravine.


----------



## Max (Mar 8, 2009)

Kelset looks around, trying to see if there is any more danger (and anything left to hit!) but it all looks calm.  Grumbling in disappointment that he missed all the action, Kelset starts to head back to his bedroll, when he notices Kael seems wounded.

"Hey, you get hurt in by one of them sticks?" Kelset asks Kael.  "Kord willing, I can see if I can heal that up.  If you can handle being touched by a half-orc, that is."

"Anyone else hurt?  Nows a good time for healing, before my morning prayers."


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 8, 2009)

Kael entertained the thought of turning down the request for healing, but he knew better of it. Slowly he approached the cleric.

"Thanks."

Kael looked up at the half-orc with impassive eyes as he submits to the cursory check of his wounds and the subsequent healing. Despite himself he feels much better after the healing. Again, he muttered a small, "Thanks."


----------



## Max (Mar 9, 2009)

Kelset looks at the wounds and they appear within his ability to heal.  Now comes the hard part - in order to heal Kael's wound, Kelset has to sincerely wish for Kael to be healed.  No matter how superior he acts and arrogant he is.

"Kord give me strength and understanding..." he mutters.  Then clearing his mind, he offers up his prayer to Kord for healing.

healing Kael (1d8+1=8)

"You fought strong and Kord always values such effort," says Kelset, after seeing that the healing power has closed the wound.  He then goes back to his bed, unless someone else is in need of healing.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 9, 2009)

"I wonder where they came from?" Delber asks aloud as he crawls back into his bedrolll and is fast asleep before any can answer.


----------



## Wiggimuck (Mar 9, 2009)

Seeing magical hands work healing wonders, Ringrill approaches Kelset and shows him his wounds.  One got me.


----------



## Max (Mar 9, 2009)

"Kord heal your wounds," Kelset prays over Ringrill's injury.

heal Ringrill (1d8+1=9)


----------



## evillyn666 (Mar 9, 2009)

Rashana stands over the splintered remains of an animated sapling and pokes at it curiously with her spear. Satisfied that it is indeed dead, she kneels down to examine the remnants. Unfortunately such a bizarre creature escapes her modest, but growing, mystical knowledge. The sorceress strips a good sized portion of bark from a severed limb for future use. The bark of an animated tree must have some useful arcane properties.

With the action subsided, most return to their beds and Rashana eagerly follows their lead. Rest now for tomorrow will be a most strenuous day.


----------



## Wiggimuck (Mar 10, 2009)

Ringrill gives the wound a good smack and seeing it fully healed he nods to Kelset in gratitude.


----------



## maddmic (Mar 10, 2009)

Darik looks at the beings and at the others.  He simply asks, but not necessarily expecting an answer, "*"What were those things?"*

He watches as Kelset performs healing on two of the combatants.  He then hears Rashana and nods.  *"If these things are any indication as to what we're up against, I would agree that rest would be in order.  Who knows what other strange beings we'll have to fight on the morrow."*  With that, Darik goes back to his spot and lays back down.  He keeps his sword near his hand and tries to fall asleep.


OOC:  Appologies to all.  I could've sworn I posted yesterday.  I guess it's a good thing I rolled terrible for my initiative.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Knowledge...or lack thereof*

Athanil's examination of the creatures confirms that they are indeed animate plants of some sort, but he's never seen nor heard of anything quite like these before.  He's pretty sure his knowledge is not at fault so that must mean the creatures are new, unknown even to those who study such things.

*The Next Morning*

OOC: Assuming you take a little extra time to make sure everyone is fully rested, everyone who is injured heals an additional 1 hp and spellcasters may prepare their spells.

Nothing else troubles the group that night.  The next day finds a gray hazy sky welcoming the group, along with a light drizzle of rain that promises to persist throughout the day.

Ril and Krek both seem agitated, though that seems to be with eachother as one canine snarls and glares at the other and vice versa.

The apple currently in Merenita's care is still ripe and fresh looking, despite being jostled last night and the overall unpleasant conditions of this day.

*Climbing Down*

The previous group of adventurers left their rope attached to one of the pillars (OOC: DC 0 Climb check).  The goblins have also carved hand and foot holds directly into the ravine wall (DC 10).  A rope harness of some sort will need to be worked out for the canines.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 10, 2009)

maddmic said:


> Darik looks at the beings and at the others.  He simply asks, but not necessarily expecting an answer, "*"What were those things?"*
> 
> He watches as Kelset performs healing on two of the combatants.  He then hears Rashana and nods.  *"If these things are any indication as to what we're up against, I would agree that rest would be in order.  Who knows what other strange beings we'll have to fight on the morrow."*




Merenita's muffled voice echos out of the nearby ravine. "They were annoying little things sent to disrupt our sleep!  Seems like there's something annoying that is _still_ disrupting our sleep!  Maybe we have to squish it too!" she says in a grouchy but insincere tone.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 10, 2009)

"Well at least we have plenty of tinder for a fire this morning." he sits down and starts studieing his spells and eating a portion of rations for breakfast. Any who look at him will see his previously somewhat messy red hair is truely in disarray. not too far off from looking like flames on his head.

"I'm ready" he says after a while. "Just where did those things from last night come from , any way?"









*OOC:*


 spells are updated


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 11, 2009)

Vardok rises with a yawn, grumbles incoherently about annoying nightly interruptions, and gets his breakfast.  He lets Krek work out his aggression towards the other mutt, until it's time to head down into the rah-veen.

*"Awlright, we're goin' down.  Git movin'!"* the dwarf barks.  He drags Krek away by the collar, and ropes the dog in the harness he had started making yesterday.  Soon he's ready to lower the dog down, and once that's finished, he says *"Once Ah'm down, Ah'll untie Krek.  Yeh c'n toss the ot'er mutt then.  Toss mah rope down affer that."*


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 11, 2009)

Merenita wakes to a revelation that had been waiting around in her head for her to reach consciousness.  It told her that maybe some of the items in the junk pile at the bottom of her favorite crack might be useful to her other form.  She scrabbled down to the area and collected what seemed in the best condition and most useful.  A pair of spiked gauntlets, a couple of shortspears, a set of studded leather armor, a backpack, and a pouch with some shiny things inside.  She stuffed these things into the backpack where she could, and strapped the rest to the outside.  Then she went topside to see her new companions in full light.


----------



## maddmic (Mar 11, 2009)

Darik goes over to the edge of the cliff and looks down.  He turns to the others and the dwarf in particular.  *"It would probably be best if one of us goes before the animals.  At least then we could relay up what we're seeing and if there is danger present.  If somebody with the ability to climb better than I would like to accompany me via the hand holds, I wouldn't complain."*

With that, the paladin of Heironeous begins his descent into the depths below, using the rope left by the previous adventurers.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 11, 2009)

Merenita takes the hint. "Riiiight." she says, and turns around to head down the side of the ravine with the paladin.


----------



## Wiggimuck (Mar 13, 2009)

Ringrill climbs down the rope.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 13, 2009)

OOC: Alrighty, I need a "Climbing Order."  

So far, we have: 

Darik (on the rope) and Merenita (on the ravine wall)
Ringrill

Who's next?


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Kael will go last. I personally think heavily armored people should go first, those with bad climb checks. Unless we're doing it one at a time, then it should be alphabetical starting at M and going up and down at the same time, so M then L&N, then K&O, etc...

No?

Kael will go last.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 13, 2009)

((OOC: Vardok is going down as soon as he gets Krek the 5th lowered down.  Taking the rope, since his climb skill is only mediocre.))


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 13, 2009)

Delber will wait until Lenya goes and then go after her.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 13, 2009)

*Lenya*

_“As I said yesterday, I'm a practiced climber. I can go early, or I can wait and go last. As you prefer,”_ she offers to Delber.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 13, 2009)

Well ,I want to get down befoe the dogs start fighting, So, I can go after you if you would be so kind as to go next?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 13, 2009)

OOC: Climbing Order (so far)  Believe it or not, this is important...

Darik (on the rope) and Merenita (on the ravine wall)
Ringrill
Krek the 5th (being lowered in rope harness)
Vardok
Lenya
Delber
|
|
|
|
Kael (last)

Who's next?  We need Athanil (and Ril), Rashana and Kelset in those last four spots.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Mar 13, 2009)

ooc:I guess Athanil and Ril will be next. Athanil first so the pets don't start biting the crap out of each other  Please be gentle with my little wolf.


----------



## Max (Mar 13, 2009)

Kelset will go next, unless someone else has a plan for when he should.  He has no real preference.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 14, 2009)

OOC: In the interest of keeping the pace up, we'll assume Rashana is going next to last.

OOC: Climbing Order (so far)  

Darik (on the rope) and Merenita (on the ravine wall)
Ringrill
Krek the 5th (being lowered in rope harness)
Vardok
Lenya
Delber
Ril (being lowered in rope harness)
Athanil
Kelset
Rashana
Kael (last)

OOC: Darik and Ringrill need to make Climb checks.  Vardok needs to make a Use Rope check.  Yttermayn, is Merenita keeping pace with Darik or moving ahead (or further down in this case) a bit?


----------



## Wiggimuck (Mar 14, 2009)

Ringrill Climb 25


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 14, 2009)

((OOC: Vardok took 20 on his Use Rope check to make the harness.  So 25.))


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 14, 2009)

Merenita is keeping pace with Derik, watching out for falling and enemy related dangers.


----------



## maddmic (Mar 16, 2009)

Darik descends down the rope and hopes that there's nothing at the bottom waiting for an unsuspecting visitor.

OOC:
1d20-2=4 
d20 +2 st -4 acp

oh no......


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 16, 2009)

OOC: Luckily, the rope is knotted with a wall to brace against, making the DC 0.  Unluckily...

Darik and Merenita are about halfway down the rope (25 feet), with Ringrill about 5 feet above him and Krek the 5th whining and struggling in his harness when a trio of rats about the same size as Krek come skittering up the wall, looking for an easy meal.

OOC: Roll initiative!  Darik and Ringrill are not able to apply their Dex bonus to their AC and cannot use a shield, off-hand weapon, or two-handed weapons.  Vardok is currently lowering Krek and thus has his hands full at the top of the ledge as well.


----------



## Wiggimuck (Mar 16, 2009)

Ringrill initiative 4


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 16, 2009)

Merenita's Init: Initiative: (1d20+3=20)


----------



## Thanee (Mar 16, 2009)

*Lenya*

_“I do not carry a ranged weapon. You will have to deal with those. I can hold the rope,”_ Lenya offers.


OOC: Initiative 6


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 16, 2009)

Kael's initiative is 9.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 17, 2009)

1d20+1=19


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 17, 2009)

Vardok curses in Dwarven and briefly considers commanding Krek to get 'em, but instead decides he needs to bring the dog back up so he can go down and kill the rats himeslf.

*"Big ol' rats!"* he barks out, for the benefit of anyone who isn't already watchng the people going down the ravine.

_OOC: Initiative of 6.  Guess he spent too long considering Krek's ability to mangle the rats._


----------



## maddmic (Mar 17, 2009)

Darik is happy at the progress he and the others are making as the descend to the landing below.  Then he sees movement.  The movement gets closer and the paladin hisses as he sees the rats moving in to attack them.

OOC:
HAHA!  I have no dex!  You tricks cannot affect me!

Although I do lose my shield bonus.....  Dariks' AC is now a 14.

Initiative 1d20=18


----------



## Atanatotatos (Mar 17, 2009)

Initiative:10


----------



## evillyn666 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Rashana*

OOC: Initiative 26


----------



## Max (Mar 19, 2009)

Kelset initiative (1d20+2=16)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 24, 2009)

Dire Rats Initiative (1d20+3=16) 

OOC: Initiative Order

26 - Rashana
20 - Merenita
19 - Delber
18 - Darik
16 - 3 Dire Rats
16 - Kelset
10 - Athanil (and Ril)
09 - Kael
06 - Vardok (and Krek the 5th)
06 - Lenya
04 - Ringrill

OOC: First action - Rashana

OOC: A refresher on the situation...

Darik and Merenita are about 25 down from the top of the ravine and 25 up from the ledge below, with Darik on the rope and Merenita next to him.  Ringrill is on the rope, 20 feet down from the top of the ravine and 30 feet up from the ledge below.  Krek the 5th is in a rope harness next to Ringrill, dangling.  Vardok is currently holding the rope that is lowering Krek.  Everyone else is at the top of the ledge.  The 3 dire rats are coming up, currently about 10 feet up from the ledge.


----------



## evillyn666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Rashana*

Standing at the edge at the top of the ravine, Rashana gazes thoughtfully into its depths. Her mind imaginatively mulls over the possible dangers below. The cries of alarm pull her back to reality and immediately direct her attention to several vicious rodents of unusual size. The sorceress wastes no time in loading her crossbow and firing.

OOC:
Attack Roll 8.
Possible Damage 7.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 25, 2009)

The bolt zings past the rats to thunk into the ledge below.

OOC: Next action - Merenita


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 26, 2009)

Merenita rushes to attack the closest rat and block it's path to the people on the rope.
1d20+3=7, 1d4+2=4, 1d3=3, 1d3=1


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 26, 2009)

The spider's fangs clamp on a tuft of fur but nothing of substance.  The spider's presence does certainly get the rats' attention, however.

OOC: Next action - Delber.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 26, 2009)

Delber is looking at being stuck between a rock and a hard place. he lets go of the rope with on hand long enough to manipulate his hand in the arcane twists to cast a magic missle, the words drifiting off his lips smoothly.

move action: not taking one.
std action: casting magic missle at nearest dire rat.

1d4+1=3


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 27, 2009)

The rat coming up to nibble on Darik's posterior suddenly gets a facefull of magical energy and hisses in pain, fear, and anger.

OOC: Next action - Darik.


----------



## maddmic (Mar 27, 2009)

Darik sees the mystical energy splash into the rat before him while he tries to maneuver into a position that he can attack from.  Sensing the rat's anger and that this is the best chance to strike, Darik swings his sword at the rat.

OOC:
Draw long sword and swing at the beastie!

1d20+4=10, 1d8+2=5


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 27, 2009)

Darik's swing goes wide.

The injured dire rat tries to bite Darik.

Bite attack and damage vs Darik (1d20+4=24, 1d4=2) 

Crit confirmation and additional damage if successful. (1d20+4=23, 1d4=1) 

The rat tears a massive chunk out of Darik's leg.

OOC: Darik takes 3 damage and needs to make a Fort save and a Climb check.

Another rat goes after Ringrill.

Bite attack and damage vs Ringrill (1d20+4=5, 1d4=3) 

This rat nearly loses its hold on the cliff face as it lunges too far forward.

The last rat tangles with the spider.

Bite attack and damage vs Merenita (1d20+4=12, 1d4=4) 

Merenita, being a natural climber, is able to dodge the rodent, though barely.

OOC: Next action - Kelset.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 29, 2009)

OOC: Going to move things along here to keep the pace up.  Kelset can jump back in at any point.

Kelset holds action.

OOC: Still need a Fort save for Darik.

OOC: Next action - Athanil and Ril.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Mar 29, 2009)

Athanil loads his sling and shoots aiming at one of the huge rats, but the bullets flies way off its target.

[size=-2]ooc:not bothering to link the roll... it's a 1[/size]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 29, 2009)

OOC: Next action - Kael.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 29, 2009)

AC: 17 - HP: 10

Kael notches an arrow from above and fires downward, aiming at the already injured rat. He times it to try to avoid hitting his traveling companions before he releases with a twang.

Attack on the magic missile'd rat at     18 for 3 damage.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 29, 2009)

Vardok decides it's time he killed him some _rats_.  Or at least, let Krek have his fun.  So the dwarf tugs on his rope, bringing Krek the 5th level with the first rat he can, ordering the bulldog *"Krek, attack boy!  ATTACK!"*

The bulldog readily complies, barking viciously and then snapping at whatever poor creature was in its face, after Vardok tugged him up and over on the harness.  Unfortunately, Vardok swings him a little awkwardly for his first-ever aerial rappeling attack, and Krek the 5th just snaps and barks out spittle uselessly at the rat.  Maybe next time.  Vardok too growls in aggravation.

[sblock=ooc]Rolled under Vardok Stonekennel, though it's Krek the 5th that's actually attacking.  Dicebot hate!  10 to hit, for 2 damage.  Guess the dog just couldn't fight effectively hanging from a rope......stupid mutt.
1d20+2=10, 1d4+1=2 [/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 29, 2009)

Kael's arrow strikes the injured rat, plunking it neatly off the cliff face.  It is already mostly dead by the time it makes a sickening splat on the ledge below.

Krek the 5th sets himself to spinning as he snaps and barks.

OOC: Next action - Lenya


----------



## Thanee (Mar 30, 2009)

*Lenya*

As she said, Lenya carries no ranged weapon, and therefore keeps holding the rope.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 30, 2009)

OOC: Next action - Ringrill.

OOC: Also still need that Fort save and, more importantly, Climb check from Darik before we can start the next round.


----------



## Max (Mar 31, 2009)

Kelset finally finishes fumbling around and gets a bolt loaded in his crossbow.  Much trickier than it looks, apparantly.  His orcish vision easily pierces the dark canyon as he lets the bolt fly at one of the rats

Kelset attack and damage rolls (1d20+2=16, 1d8=7)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 31, 2009)

A crossbow bolt streaks past Merenita and neatly plucks the rat near here off the wall, skewering it in the process.  It falls into the darkness below, quite dead.

OOC: Kelset's initiative count moves to just before Ringrill.

OOC: Next action - Ringrill.

OOC: Also still need that Fort save and, more importantly, Climb check from Darik before we can start the next round.


----------



## Wiggimuck (Mar 31, 2009)

If a rat is in reach I'll do this:

Ringrill slashes wildly at the rat, the blade of his sword clanging loudly against the stone wall.

Attack 7 (natural 1)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 31, 2009)

OOC: Going to give maddmic another 24 hours to get his rolls in, then I'll make them for him so we can move on to the next round.


----------



## maddmic (Apr 1, 2009)

OOC:  Sorry about holding things up guys.  I'm not getting as much time on the weekends to post as I had wanted.  If this continues, I'll bow out so that I don't continue to hold things up.  Until then though....

1d20+4=24, 1d20-2=18 (save & climb in that order)

IC:
Darik grits his teeth as he's bitten by the rat.  His grip on the rope not shaken, he reaches back with all his might and swings his sword again at the rat.

OOC:
In interest of not holding anything up again, I'm posting my 2nd round actions as well.
1d20+4=14, 1d8+2=8 (obviously att & dmg)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 1, 2009)

OOC: Round 2 Initiative Order

26 - Rashana
20 - Merenita
19 - Delber
18 - Darik
16 - 1 Dire Rat (the one near Ringrill)
16 - Kelset
10 - Athanil (and Ril)
09 - Kael
06 - Vardok (and Krek the 5th)
06 - Lenya
04 - Ringrill

OOC: Next action - Rashana


----------



## evillyn666 (Apr 1, 2009)

*Rashana*

Rashana loads her crossbow once more and hastily fires at the remaining rat.

OOC: Attack Roll 5


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 1, 2009)

Rashana's bolt disappears into the darkness below, completely missing the rat.

OOC: Next action - Merenita.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 1, 2009)

Merenita moves to attack the last rat, still trying to keep it away from her companions.  Atk21,dam6,poison3,1 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2004288/#


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 1, 2009)

Merenita's fangs sink into the tender flesh of the rat.  It twitches a few times before becoming still.

OOC: Everyone gets 30 xp, which will be noted in the Rogue's Gallery thread.  We're going back to normal posting.  Everyone currently on the rope make another Climb check to get the rest of the way down.  Those lowering harnessed pooches, please make a Strength check to avoid dropping your beloved pets.  Everyone not yet on the rope, please make two Climb checks to climb down.  I'll post the results of any failed checks and we'll move on from there on Tuesday (April 7th) or when everyone gets a post in, which ever comes first.


----------



## Max (Apr 1, 2009)

Kelset looks on with satisfaction as the last rat falls dead.  Waiting his turn for the ropes, he finally realizes that the animals are going to be lowered down and might be heavy.

"Anyone need a hand lowering their dog down?" asks the powerful half-orc.


edit:  when the time comes, here are his climb checks.  2 climb checks (1d20+1=5, 1d20+1=19)


----------



## evillyn666 (Apr 1, 2009)

*Rashana*

Rashana breathed a sigh of relief seeing the last of the giant rodents fall. "Is everyone alright?", she calls out to those below still dangling on the ropes.

OOC: Two Climb Checks: 10 and 17


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 1, 2009)

"Better than alright!" Merenita replies.  "Breakfast is served!" she says with obvious relish.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 1, 2009)

Kael looks down the ravine with a disgruntled smirk on his face, "Charming, really," he says to no one in particular.

When he is the last up top he'll lower himself on the rope and slowly glide his way down, hoping no more obscenely large rodents appear out of nowhere.

Kael's Climb Checks of 9 and 24.


----------



## maddmic (Apr 2, 2009)

Darik pauses as the last of the rats dies off.  Finally, he puts his blade back into it's scabbard and he resumes climbing down the rope with little in the way of conversation.

OOC:
1d20-2=1


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 2, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> "Better than alright!" Merenita replies.  "Breakfast is served!" she says with obvious relish.




Delber shudders and tuns pale as the spider fey creature speaks her piece, fighting to hold back a gagging cough.


----------



## Wiggimuck (Apr 4, 2009)

Ringrill keeps a careful grip on the rest of the way down.  
Climb 13

Once at the bottom Ringrill readies his shield and draws a javelin.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 4, 2009)

finally delber make shis way down, his crossbow at the ready


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 5, 2009)

Merenita busies herself with 'making breakfast'.  She bites the rat again, taking her time to inject enough venom to liquify the rat's insides.  Then she ties the tail and front paws together to form a convenient sling with which to carry the sloshy new 'rat sack' on her back.  "All ready!"  She says brightly.  "Are we going deeper now?"


----------



## Thanee (Apr 5, 2009)

*Lenya*

_“Yes, let's continue this before something else happens,”_ Lenya says, also signalling her readiness to continue down.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 5, 2009)

Vardok finishes lowering Krek the 5th to the ground.  *"Ah don' need no help wit' mah dog.  Yeh mind yer own bizniss, greenskin."*  Vardok climbs down the handholds once his dog's on the ground.

_Strength check 16_
1d20+3=16


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 7, 2009)

OOC: Atanatotatos, are you still with us?

The group manages to climb down to the first ledge with no further problems.



> A sandy ledge overlooks a subterranean gulf of darkness to the west.  The ledge is wide, but rough.  Sand, rocky debris, and the bones of small animals cover it.  A roughly hewn stairwell zigs and zags down the side of the ledge, descending into darkness.





OOC: Those in the group without darkvision will need light sources from this point on.  What's everyone doing?


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 7, 2009)

Merenita, being oblivious to the changing light conditions or terrain difficulties, continues down without a word.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 8, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> OOC: Atanatotatos, are you still with us?




OOC: Atanatotatos has informed me via PM that he's going to have drop out of this game.  So...

Ril protested vehemently at being tied into the rope harness, going so far as to take a nip at Athanil.  Athanil informed the group that he and his wolf would attempt to find a long way into the ravine, though he also said to not wait for him.

OOC: In other news, for plot purposes I am going to need a druid eventually (several adventures from now) so if anyone would like to consider multiclassing into druid, let me know in the OOC thread.  Thanks.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 8, 2009)

Vardok packs up his rope and takes a minute to get Krek under control.  The dog was riled up by the rats and the swinging around on the rope, so Vardok had to struggle to get the dog to behave again on the ledge.

Finally, the dwarf takes out one of his torches, and, when everyone else is ready to go down the stairway, lights it.  He brandishes his mace after passing the torch to his left hand.  *"Anaywun wanna carry mah light?  Ah'd ratha be free ta scout ah-way frohm it.  Ah c'n see well inna dim light, jes' not in total dark."*


----------



## maddmic (Apr 8, 2009)

Darik takes a moment to take in their surroundings.  He then reaches for the dwarfs torch and fits it into his shield hand behind the protective device.  He then draws his blade and moves to follow the spider.

*"We had best be careful.  It's hard to tell what is down here with us."*  With that, he follows Merenita as she is clearly best suited to lead right now.

OOC:
If there's a problem with him having his shield and the torch in the same hand let me know.  This is just something that we always used at the table.  If so, and somebody else would rather carry it, that's cool too.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 8, 2009)

*Lenya*

Given that there is enough light from torches, Lenya will head to a position in the front ranks of the large group, where she can protect the others best with her fighting talents.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 8, 2009)

Kael stands near the rear of the group, allowing those to pass before him so he can take rearguard. His eyes attuned to dim light he knows he's well equipped for protecting the less martial members of this group. He attempts to think of something to say that might be helpful or useful in the coming situation, but nerves begin to creep into his thoughts, worries of the unknown, of the dark. He's an elf, born and raised in the woods. Cold in the winter yet bright, warm in the summer and brighter still. But underground, well, it just made him uncomfortable.

With his bow out and his sword loosened in its scabbard, Kael makes eye contact with any who hesitantly look behind them, giving them a reassuring nod despite his own misgivings.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 8, 2009)

OOC: You can hold an item in your shield hand with a light shield or a buckler, but not with a heavy shield.  As long as Darik isn't using a heavy shield (EN World is still being slow or I would check his character sheet), he's fine.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 9, 2009)

Delber is not carrieing anything. he can carry the tourch and still cast a spell. he will stand in the middle so as to make the torch's light most useful. . . if that will work?


----------



## Max (Apr 11, 2009)

"I can see fine down here.  You want me in front, where the torch light won't be as strong?" Kelset asks.  He's not too worried about where he is in the order.  He will switch to mace and shield, putting his crossbow away.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 11, 2009)

Vardok and his dog follow behind Kelset, about 10 feet behind.  Vardok draws his mace and short sword in anticipation of another fight.


----------



## maddmic (Apr 12, 2009)

Darik nods and motions for Kelset to move in front of him.  He doesn't like others going before him, but he realizes that there are others better suited than he to navigate the darkness.

OOC:
He does in fact have a heavy shield.  oh well.  I suppose if nobody else will/can carry it, he will carry the torch until combat is needed.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 12, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Delber is not carrieing anything. he can carry the tourch and still cast a spell. he will stand in the middle so as to make the torch's light most useful. . . if that will work?






maddmic said:


> OOC:
> He does in fact have a heavy shield.  oh well.  I suppose if nobody else will/can carry it, he will carry the torch until combat is needed.




Delber will carrey the torch as he needs only one free hand for spell casting


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 12, 2009)

Kael sighs from the back, his impatience showing on his face and in his movements, "Let us go. Torches or not, I am not liking standing here to wait for attack, so let us go." He attempts to shepherd those between him and the already moving half-orc, using his hands to shoo them onward.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 13, 2009)

"hey! I still waiting for the one in front of me to start moving!


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 13, 2009)

OOC: So what's the line order.  Merenita is out front out of sheer ignorance.  Then it sounds like maybe Darik, then Lenya, Delber, Kelset, Vardok, and Kael in the rear.  Does this sound correct?

Merenita pauses as she notices the vibrations of the others have faded too much for them to be very close behind.  She turns around and closes in on Darik, bursting suddenly from the deeper darkness below and stopping ten feet away from him.  "I forgot you folks have a little more trouble on these ledges, than I.  Want me to carry anything?"  She asks helpfully.  While waiting she casually takes a sip from her sloshy rat-sack.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 13, 2009)

OOC: Naw, I think it's Merenita, Kelset, Vardok, Darik, Lenya, Delber, and Kael.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 13, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> OOC: So what's the line order.  Merenita is out front out of sheer ignorance.  Then it sounds like maybe Darik, then Lenya, Delber, Kelset, Vardok, and Kael in the rear.  Does this sound correct?
> 
> Merenita pauses . . . .  While waiting she casually takes a sip from her sloshy rat-sack.












*OOC:*


 yup sound good to me. By the way:

[sblock=ytterman] i take a medication that heavily suppresses my appitite , whic is not neccessarily a good thing. the sip of sloshy rat sack thing, it just killed whaterver life my dinner appitite might have had .[/sblock]


----------



## maddmic (Apr 14, 2009)

Arkhandus said:


> OOC: Naw, I think it's Merenita, Kelset, Vardok, Darik, Lenya, Delber, and Kael.




ooc:
that'll work.......for now.  you can't keep a paladin from the front for long!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 14, 2009)

OOC: We appear to be missing Ringrill.  Wiggimuck, are you still with us?

As the spider leads the way into darkness, the torch in Delber's hand slowly starts to reveal the lower reaches of the ravine...



> At the edge of sight, a fortress top emerges from the darkness.  The subterranean citadel, though impressive, seems long forgotten, if the lightless windows, cracked crenellations, and leaning towers are any indication.  All is quiet, though a cold breeze blows up from below, bringing with it the scent of dust and a faint trace of rot.




As the group reaches the bottom of the stairs...



> The narrow stairs empty into a small courtyard, apparently the top of what was once a crenellated battlement.  The buried citadel has sunk so far into the earth that the battlement is now level with the surrounding cavern floor.  The floor stretches away to the north and south, and it is apparently composed of a layer of treacherous, crumbled masonry, which reaches to an unknown depth.  To the west looms the surviving structure of what must be the Sunless Citadel.  A tower stands on the west side of the courtyard.




Merenita knows that the tower is where the goblins usually emerge from and that the entire cavern floor is full of rats that provide her with regular meals.  

Krek the 5th barks a couple of times, but the sound echoes through the cavern eerily and the dog quiets, suddenly fearful.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 14, 2009)

Merenita halts and waits for the last of the humanoids to get down to the bottom.  When they do, she gestures west with one of her manipulative palps.  "The tower that way is where the goblin things usually come up from.  The rest of this area is good rat hunting." she again emphasizes her words with a sweeping gesture to the cavern floor in general.  "Watch your step."

[sblock=Scott OOC]Should I take that as a compliment on good descriptive writing, or as a request to tone down the grosser aspects of spider physiology?[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 14, 2009)

Kael curses a bit in elvish, not out of anger or bitterness, but merely because he is awed. The words _impressive_ and _tragic_ and _extraordinary_ are able to be made out to those who understand his natural dialect. His elven eyes span the cavern floor, taking it all in. He loosens his sword and pulls out his bow, making sure his quiver is well equipped and easy for access.

His voice cuts quietly, glad the barking has stopped, "Be guarded, all of us. Weapons ready. With the torch, we can be seen and shot from a long away." He eyes the lightless windows, openings from where those can come out or enter if they so choose. Where to begin this next step, to search for these lost grown-children, he hasn't a clue.


----------



## Wiggimuck (Apr 14, 2009)

Ringrill grunts and moves along with everyone.


----------



## evillyn666 (Apr 14, 2009)

*Rashana*

Clutching her readied crossbow tight, Rashana follows along with party into depths of the ravine. She is rendered awestruck as the looming citadel emerges from the darkness. “No one in Oakhurst knows that this down here? ”, she asks incredulously to any and all of the group. Such a well-kept secret may be an unfortunate testament to the perils that lie within.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 15, 2009)

"They may not have _wanted_ to know what is down here"


----------



## Max (Apr 15, 2009)

Kelset looks around at the gloomy place.  Sort of makes him feel at home.

"The town folk, they don't come out this way much.  No way they'd come down here!"


----------



## Thanee (Apr 15, 2009)

*Lenya*

_“Yes, I wouldn't expect the townsfolk to venture here, and those who did probably never came back. Careful now, there could be traps.”_


----------



## maddmic (Apr 15, 2009)

Darik eyes the structure warily.  There wasn't much he could do in the event that there was an ambush of some type.  The best he could hope for would be to cover as much ground as possible and get to where the arrows couldn't.

He looks to the spider.  *"Very well Merenita.  Shall we proceed then?"*


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 15, 2009)

"Very well." she relies, happy to be asked her opinion.  "Toward the tower then?" she asks.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 15, 2009)

"Yes, lets get those people back. I am not so sure I would want to do commerce with these . . ._ beings_ down here."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 15, 2009)

OOC: Is Merenita still carrying the apple?  Or did she leave it at the camp or in her lair?


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 15, 2009)

Vardok is unfazed by the sight.  *"Eh, mah kin 'ave tha' kinda stuff down south.  Let's git movin'."*  The dwarf looks down at his mutt and grumbles something, attaching a leash to Krek's collar.  *"Dumb dog, yah got nothin' ta worry 'bout."* he mutters.

Facing the spider-creature, he says *"When we git ta the entrance, stick near mah side.  Ah'll need ta keep'n eye out fer traps."*


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 15, 2009)

Ooc: she packed it in the backpack with the other junk she collected from her lair.   
Merenita bobs her cephelothorax at the rogues warning; a gesture of acknowledgment.  She then resumes leading the group toward the citadel.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 16, 2009)

OOC: Didn't Delber ask for the apple earlier? I seem to recall... Not sure what happened about that...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 16, 2009)

*OOC:*


I think Delber does have it as she, spider girl, 'kicked' it to delber before we slept for the night.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 16, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I think Delber does have it as she, spider girl, 'kicked' it to delber before we slept for the night.




Ooc: Hmm, I don't remember.  Will check when I get home.  Too much of a pain to do on my phone.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 23, 2009)

_OOC: Bump.....!_


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 24, 2009)

bump again


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 25, 2009)

OOC: I did respond to your Q in the OOC thread, BTW. ;-) http://www.enworld.org/forum/talkin...egend-sunless-citadel-ooc-14.html#post4764699


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Crumbled Courtyard*

As the group approaches the tower, the only intact looking portion of the citadel that offers possible entrance, an ominous silence settles over the ravine, every footstep echoing jarringly against the stones and cliff walls.

A single wooden door, currently closed, appears to be the only way into the tower.

OOC: What sort of marching order is the group maintaining?  I especially need to know who is first.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 28, 2009)

*Lenya*

OOC: Lenya would be close to the front, but I guess someone with better perception should go first.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 28, 2009)

ooc: Probably Merenita, until we get to the entrance.  At that point, Vardok made clear he would be up front, presumably doing roguish things.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 28, 2009)

[sblock=thanee]


Thanee said:


> OOC: Lenya would be close to the front, but I guess someone with better *perception* should go first.




perception? as in what pathfinder RPG uses? [/sblock]


----------



## evillyn666 (Apr 29, 2009)

OOC: Rashana is definitely not in front  She'll be third or second to last.


----------



## Max (Apr 29, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> ooc: Probably Merenita, until we get to the entrance.  At that point, Vardok made clear he would be up front, presumably doing roguish things.




Kelset follows behind Vardok, allegedly to use his orcish vision to best advantage.  He does seem to be keeping an eye on the dwarf, however.


----------



## maddmic (Apr 29, 2009)

OOC:
Darik will be third.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 29, 2009)

[sblock=Scott DeWar]







> perception? as in what pathfinder RPG uses?




Perception as in Listen/Spot or Darkvision; anything useful to notice bad things. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 29, 2009)

[sblock=thanee]heh! just thought it was a fraudian slip. [/sblock]

ooc: just how many of us  are there? I am trying to picture where every one else is. help!


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 29, 2009)

Kael stands in the back of the group, if anyone tries to scoot past him so that they'd now be in the back, he not so subtly blocks their path and redirects them. He makes determined, yet furtive, glances behind and around them, at the suffocating darkness and silence of the ravine. It could be peaceful here if not for the pervasive aura of gloom.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 30, 2009)

if Rashana is in front of Keal, the Delber will be in front of her.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 30, 2009)

Vardok takes the lead once the group gets close to the entrance.  He keeps a wary eye out for traps on the ground and near the entrance, and checks the door carefully when he gets there.

((OOC: The marching order is still muddled.....a few folks prolly need to specify now.  All we know for sure is that Vardok's up front, Kelset is somewhere just behind him but who knows how far behind, Darik is somewhere behind Kelset, and Kael is in the very back, with everyone else somewhere inbetween Darik and Kael, except I'm not sure if Merenita is staying up front near Vardok or moving back))


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 30, 2009)

OOC: Full update on Tuesday, but since Vardok is up front and specifically has an eye out for traps, lets have Vardok make a Search check please.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 1, 2009)

_OOC:_ A 13, or 15 for stonework traps.  Le sigh.
1d20+6=13


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 5, 2009)

OOC: Wiggimuck, are you still with us?

OOC: Order appears to be...

Vardock and Krek
Kelset
Darik
Lenya
Delber
Rashana
Kael

Merenita varying around the perimeter of the group depending on the situation and Wiggimuck not posting yet (and thus we don't know where Ringrill is).  We'll assume, for the moment, that Ringrill has temporarily left the group to check on Athanil.  With that...

IC: 

Vardock keeps a careful eye out for traps and hazards as the group approaches the entrance, but not careful enough.  A section of the courtyard floor suddenly drops out from beneath the dwarf and his dog!

OOC: Vardock (and Krek) needs to make a Reflex save.  If either fails, Kelset can make a Reflex save to try to catch one of them before they fall in.


----------



## Yttermayn (May 5, 2009)

OOC: I believe Merenita was hanging near Vardok, since she was leading till they got close to the tower, at which point Vardok would take the lead.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 5, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]There's no c anywhere in the dwarf's name....
Vardok's save is 11, Krek's is 19.
Krek was following several feet behind on a leash....
1d20+4=11, 1d20+5=19 
Craptastic.  Invisible Castle absolutely hates me this week in every game.[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 6, 2009)

Vardok falls...about to drag Krek with him by the leash unless he lets go.

OOC: Kelset or Merenita can try to save him by making a Reflex save to grab him.  Otherwise, down he goes.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 6, 2009)

can anyone else grab the dog or leash?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 6, 2009)

OOC: Just Kelset at this point.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 7, 2009)

Vardok fails to notice the pit trap in time, and drops.....but lets out a small yelp and releases Krek's leash as the dog yelps too.  A string of dwarven curses spills forth as he falls.


----------



## Yttermayn (May 7, 2009)

Merenita makes a desperate lunge to catch the falling dwarf as he is dumped in.
Reflex Save for Vardok (1d20+5=12)


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 7, 2009)

"By the Gods!",  Exclaims Delber


----------



## Max (May 7, 2009)

Kelset lunges forward, stretching to reach the falling dwarf.  Unfortunately, his feet get tangled up in the dog's leash and he misses the grab. 


reflex save (1d20+2=4)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 8, 2009)

Vardok falls into the pit.

Falling damage from pit trap (1d6=6) 

He lands hard, a sharp pain in his side indicating potentially broken ribs.  The pit he is in contains two long dead and skeletal goblins, and one fresh goblin corpse, dead no more than a day.  The "fresh" corpse, however is partially eaten and Vardok finds himself staring into the beady little eyes of the creature that did the eating, a rat larger than his dog.

Adding to the dwarf's peril, the trapdoor that sent him down here suddenly starts to move back into place, some sort of spring mechanism threatening to seal him down here with the rat.

Number of rounds before trap resets (3d6=5) 

OOC: Everyone, roll initiative!

The others can either climb down into the 10 foot wide space to help Vardok, or attempt to stop the trapdoor from sealing up.


----------



## Thanee (May 8, 2009)

*Lenya*

OOC: Initiative 8


----------



## ethandrew (May 8, 2009)

Initiative of 18.


----------



## Max (May 8, 2009)

ooc:  Kelset initiative (1d20+2=16)


----------



## Arkhandus (May 9, 2009)

_OOC: Initiative 6.  And 3 out of 9 hp left.  Juuuuust peachy._ -_-
1d20+2=6


----------



## Yttermayn (May 9, 2009)

Merenita's Initiative: (1d20+3=8)


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 9, 2009)

1d20+2=8


----------



## maddmic (May 11, 2009)

1d20=12


----------



## evillyn666 (May 11, 2009)

OOC: Init 20


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 12, 2009)

OOC: Initiative Order

20 - Rashana
18 - Kael
16 - Kelset
12 - Darik
12 - Dire Rat
08 - Merenita
08 - Delber
08 - Lenya
06 - Vardok
00 - Trap Door (Rounds until closed - 5)

OOC: First action - Rashana


----------



## evillyn666 (May 12, 2009)

*Rashana*

With a careful eye trained on the  front of the group, the sorceress witnesses the dwarf disappear into the ground. She barely has time for a breathless gasp before the sickening thud of impact reaches her ears. She rushes forward with out hesitation to find Vardok at the bottom of the pit that is threatening to entomb him.


OOC: I’m assuming the trap door has some sort of hinge. Rashana will attempt to halt the trap door from closing by jamming her spear into space between the joint/hinge.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 12, 2009)

OOC: Since Rashana isn't trained in Disable Device, make a Strength check to see if she can keep it wedged open with the spear.

OOC: Next action - Kael


----------



## evillyn666 (May 12, 2009)

The young woman feebly plants her spear into the slowly closing maw of the trap door. Her heart is in the right place, but her muscle is woefully insufficient. "We have to stop this mechanism from closing.", she pleads for assistance.

OOC: STR check 1  Well that was than elegant.


----------



## ethandrew (May 12, 2009)

Corashkael Ferahar - HP: 10 - AC: 17

Kael rushes to the edge of the pit, bow being drawn in an instant to assess the danger Vardok might have before attempt to jam the trap. And sure enough there seems to be a massive rat bearing down on the worse-for-wear dwarf. The surprise of it made his timing a little off as he releases his arrow at the unusually sized rodent.

Attack with Longbow from less-than-30' with an 11 on the attack for 8 damage.


----------



## maddmic (May 13, 2009)

Darik watches as things unfold before him.  Knowing that there's not much he can do to keep the trap from closing, he climbs down into the pit and puts himself in between the dawrf and the rat.



OOC:
Posting now as I don't want to hold things up later today.  If this requires a climb check (gulp) here it is.  1d20-2=6 

If there is a chance that he can attack after the climb, he will.  
1d20+4=19, 1d8+2=4 

Also, I only subtracted 2 from the climb roll as I figured it might be too hard for Darik to climb down with his shield in hand.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 13, 2009)

OOC: Initiative Order

20 - Rashana
18 - Kael
16 - Kelset
12 - Darik
12 - Dire Rat
08 - Merenita
08 - Delber
08 - Lenya
06 - Vardok
00 - Trap Door (Rounds until closed - 5)

OOC: Next action - Kelset (then Darik's action will take place, then we'll move on to the rat).


----------



## Max (May 15, 2009)

Kelset steps up Rashana, where he can see that she won't be able to keep the trap from closing.  ""Don't you worry, Rashana.  Kord willing, you and me, we'll keep this thing open."  He grabs onto the spear, and re-jams it into the hinge to keep it wedged open, pitting his powerful frame against the trap.

Kelset strength check (1d20+4=23)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 15, 2009)

The spring mechanism makes an awful screeching and grinding noise that echoes through the cavern as Kelset holds it open.

Darik starts to climb down into the pit but loses his grip and falls in instead.

Falling damage on Darik (1d6=4) 

OOC: The fall negates the rest of Darik's action.

The rat pounces on fresh, squirming meat, attempting to gnaw on Vardok's leg.

Bite attack and damage (1d20+4=11, 1d4=4)  The rat misses.

OOC: Initiative Order

20 - Rashana
18 - Kael
16 - Kelset
12 - Darik
12 - Dire Rat
08 - Merenita
08 - Delber
08 - Lenya
06 - Vardok
00 - Trap Door (Rounds until closed - 5)

OOC: Next action - Merenita


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 18, 2009)

OOC: Yttermayn, are you still with us.

Merenita holds action, seeing that the pit is crowded enough already.

OOC: Next action - Delber


----------



## Thanee (May 18, 2009)

*Lenya*

OOC: Lacking any decent range combat options, Lenya will simply delay as well.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 18, 2009)

"hang on there friends! I am going to cast a spell here!"

He speaks words of poser and a burst of light shoots forth from his hand as a magic dart hits the dire rat.

1d4+1=5

oh yeah! max damage! I hope that is portent of good luck for the party!


----------



## Yttermayn (May 18, 2009)

OOC: Sorry, heckuva work week for me.

Merenita seems to decide the best course of action finally and climbs down into the pit, intent on killing the rat.

Bite, venom DC 13 (1d20+3=20, 1d4+2=4, 1d3=2, 1d3=1)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 19, 2009)

Merenita arrives in the pit just in time to find a dead rat as Delber's magic fries the creature.

Darik, Vardok, and Merenita are down in the pit and Kelset is wedging the trap mechanism open with Rashana's spear.

OOC: Time to get out of the pit, unless someone down there wants to do a quick search first.  Darik and Vardok will need to make climb checks.  Merenita can, if she chooses, make a Climb check to Aid Another to help them out.

OOC: I've also added the XP for this encounter to the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## ethandrew (May 19, 2009)

Kael reaches into his pack and pulls out his rope, unfurling enough to drop to the bottom of the pit. He coils a bit of the length around his arms and looks to hand off the remainder to someone, "Anyone, help me." Kael makes no effort to pull once someone grabs the rope, he merely means to help give them support on their climb up.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 20, 2009)

Vardok grumbles and utters various Dwarven curses, briefly checking for anything that might be of value in the pit while he's there, then tries to scale the pit but just silps.  He snarls and curses more loudly.

_OOC: Search 14 and Climb 8.  Invisible Castle hates me this week._1d20+6=14, 1d20+5=8


----------



## Max (May 20, 2009)

Kelset holds the trap open until everyone is out, then yanks the spear out.  He gives it back with a nod of thanks.  "Told you, me and you could do it!"

ooc: I'm offline until Friday evening so no posting for me until then.


----------



## Yttermayn (May 20, 2009)

Merenita grabs whoever lets her grab them first and starts hauling, ready or not.
Climb Check: (1d20+10=21)


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 20, 2009)

delber will help anchor the rope


----------



## maddmic (May 20, 2009)

Darik looks around and sees that the immediate danger has been resolved.  Seeing the rope, he tugs on it and begins to climb up.

OOC:
climb check.....eeek!  This ACP is killing me!

1d20-2=1


----------



## Arkhandus (May 21, 2009)

Vardok curses a bit more, then gets back up and drags himself up the rope while snarling out more dwarven curses.

_OOC: 22 and 19 for further Climb attempts._
1d20+5=22, 1d20+5=19


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 25, 2009)

Luckily for Darik, with the aid of Merenita and the rope, he is able to haul himself up.  Vardok has no trouble getting out on his own.  Vardok's quick search of the pit turned up a belt pouch on the most recently dead goblin, containing 23 silver pieces and 4 gold pieces.

The door to the tower entry is easy enough to open.



> This circular area is cobbled with cracked granite, upon which sprawl four goblins, all apparently slain in combat.  One stands with its back against the western wall, the killing spear still skewering it and holding it upright.  Three wooden doors lead off from this area.  Above, a hollow tower of loose masonry reaches 30 feet, but the intervening floors and stairs are gone, except for a couple of crumbled ledges.




One of the doors is the one the group just came through in the eastern wall of the tower.  The other two doors go northwest and southwest.

[sblock=DM Secret Stuff]Search check to notice secret door (1d20+4=21)[/sblock]

Kael's elven eyes notice the faint outline of a secret door in the southern wall of the room.


----------



## ethandrew (May 25, 2009)

Coiling up his rope, using hands and elbows, Kael walks into the entry way with an impassive stare at the dead goblins. The only good goblin is a dead goblin. Someone had done good here.

Kael notices the outline of the secret door almost immediately. He casually makes his way over there and does a quick cursory glance at it before calling over toward Vardok in Dwarven, _"Dwarf, you look a little worse for wear. Those sturdy legs of yours don't help much when the floor falls out from under you. Either way, there's a door here, hidden in this stone. See what you can make of it."_ He crouches down at the door, keeping his body open toward both the door and the rest of the group, as much as he can.

Searching the trap door with an 8.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 25, 2009)

Vardok clambers out of the pit and stands there for a moment, seething.  How did he miss that pit trap?!?!  Then Kael interrupts him, and he responds *"Ah ain't seein' t' nuthin' 'less one o' ya healy-types patches me up.  Then Ah'll git back t' work."*


----------



## maddmic (May 26, 2009)

Darik nods to those who helped him up and follows the group to the entrance.  He waits patiently for those to check out the area before moving in.  He holds his sword at the ready should anything happen.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 10, 2009)

OOC: We seem to have lost quite a few folks while I was gone.  Lets do a roll call over in the OOC thread to see who all is still here and interested in playing.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 17, 2009)

Rashana, feeling the pull of familial obligations, has a change of heart when faced with entering the citadel itself.  She heads back for the stairs, asking the others not to wait up for her.

Meanwhile, the rest of the group still faces the decision of what to do in the entry tower.  There are three doors available to explore, including the secret one that Kael noticed.  In addition, the goblin bodies still occupy the room, including the one pinned to the back wall by a spear.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 17, 2009)

"that which is secret somtines have the greatest threats. perhaps that is the door we need to check first." says delber.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 18, 2009)

"Ooooh, I've never seen a _secret_ door before!"  comments Merenita.  "Let's do that one!"


----------



## Thanee (Jun 18, 2009)

*Lenya*

_“Agreed. At least it has the potential to surprise who- or whatever is in there...”_ Lenya adds.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 18, 2009)

Delber prepares to caste acid splash at who or what ever may come through....


----------



## Max (Jun 19, 2009)

"Before we open that door, maybe we should check thse goblins.  See if they got anything useful on them?" suggests Kelset.  ""Don't mind seeing goblins dead, but it does kind of make me wonder who killed them."

Kelset will examine the goblins, in part to see if he can determine roughly how long they've been dead.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 22, 2009)

Darik grips his sword with impatience.  *"I seriously doubt that those goblins would have anything on them that would aid us in our mission.  I too think we should investigate the secret door."*

He moves to the secret door and waits for the others to give him the signal to open it.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 22, 2009)

Merenita dosn't even understand what her companions are talking about - the goblins having "something useful on them".  She walks up and pokes at the one stuck to the wall with any old goblin weapon laying around.  Poke! poke! poke! poke! poke! poke! poke! poke! poke! poke! poke!  Finally, she stops.  "I don't get it." she says flatly.

ooc: Search: (1d20=15)


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 23, 2009)

"D'any o' yew even care 'bout tha wounded dwarf?!" Vardok growls out in annoyance as the others ignore him and talk about the door.  'Damn twig-peyple're seeeew seylfish,' the dwarf thinks grumpily, rubbing his bruised knees and gritting his teeth.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 23, 2009)

"uh, guys, we are not quite ready. We have an injured member of the party here. master dwarf, you look quite banged up here. I am sorry i did not notice before,I cannot see to well in this dim light down here."


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 23, 2009)

Kael remains crouched low by the secret door, the secret door he hadn't quite revealed yet as he was trying to get the dwarf to investigate it without much circumstance, but perhaps his body language was easy for the others to read. He still was not quite yet wise in the way of man.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 23, 2009)

Merenita clacked her chelicerae in annoyance.  When you get injured, you wait and your body heals.  Why did he seem to expect someone else to be able to do something about it?  Merenita approaches Delber, expecting the smart-seeming creature may reveal something important.  "Delber, why does the dwarf complain?  Is his body not able to heal?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 23, 2009)

Addressing the spider woman, Delber politely speaks to her (especially after what he has seen what she can do to dire rats. UGH!).
"Um, have you not heard of the magics of the devine? they are curative in nature. It is quite impressive to watch,"

then to the party he asks,"Uh, i forgot who the healer amoungt us is? who is it?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 24, 2009)

Kelset and Merenita's examination of the goblins reveals nothing of use.  Apparently they were searched after they were slain.  They appear to have been dead about a month.  Merenita's persistent poking of the one on the wall causes the spear holding it up to come lose.  The goblin falls to the floor with a thud.

Carved into the wall behind where the goblin was skewered is a set of elaborate and deep set runes in the Draconic language, forming a single word.

[sblock=Draconic language readers only]"Ashardalon"

OOC: Knowledge (History) check to see if you know what "Ashardalon" is.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 24, 2009)

*Lenya*

In the meantime, Lenya is standing guard, watching the secret entrance they had discovered.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 24, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Kelset and Merenita's examination of the goblins reveals nothing of use.  Apparently they were searched after they were slain.  They appear to have been dead about a month.



"well, it appears those we seak have been by here..."



> Merenita's persistent poking of the one on the wall causes the spear holding it up to come lose.  The goblin falls to the floor with a thud.
> 
> Carved into the wall behind where the goblin was skewered is a set of elaborate and deep set runes in the Draconic language, forming a single word.
> 
> ...





"What that writeing? *ASHARDALON* hmmmmm..."

1d20+3=5 
"I wonder what thaat means? Ashardalon...."








*OOC:*


 man Ivisible castle has turned ugly on me as of late!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 26, 2009)

yesturday at 6:53 pm I posted this in the wrong ic game thread:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> the dwarf has indicataed he is injured and delber has brought it to the attention of the party, asking for the healer.




thank you Ytterman for catching it! and sorry all.


----------



## Max (Jun 26, 2009)

Arkhandus said:


> "D'any o' yew even care 'bout tha wounded dwarf?!" Vardok growls out in annoyance as the others ignore him and talk about the door.  'Damn twig-peyple're seeeew seylfish,' the dwarf thinks grumpily, rubbing his bruised knees and gritting his teeth.




Kelset leaves off his study of the dead goblins and approaches Vardok.  "Sorry, Vardok.  Got distracted."  He looks over the wound, places his hand upon it and prays.  "Kord, heal this brave and noisy dwarf of his wounds....."

cure light (1d8+1=6)


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 28, 2009)

*Vardok Stonekennel*

Vardok sighs as his nearly-broken legs mend, then he heads over to the secret door Kael pointed out.  *"About time,"* the dwarf grouses, *"Mah legs were killin' me.  Now leh's see wha' we got."*  He examines the area Kael pointed out before getting out any tools to try dealing with any secret opening mechanism or hidden traps.

Once he's dealt with any possible traps, Vardok applies his tools to finding a way to open the door, poking and prodding at crevices and different stones, tapping on stones to listen for different sounds, pushing and trying to tug on various stones, attempting to slide them in different directions, and so on.

[sblock=OOC]Now back to full HP; Vardok wasn't going to do anything at 3 out of 9 hp, feeling so close to collapsing from his fall-injury.  Search check of 22 to find the secret door/mechanism, and 26 to find any traps.  If Vardok finds what might be a trap, Disable Device check of 25 to disarm it before trying anything to open the secret door.  InvisibleCastle likes me all of a sudden, surprisingly. 

The Search checks factor in Vardok's Stonecunning bonus for examining stonework.  If the first Search check fails, Vardok will take 20 on a retry, doing a more thorough examination, but with how well he checked for traps, he'll just trust that there aren't any trap mechanisms there if his first check for them didn't turn up anything.

1d20+6+2=22 
1d20+6+2=26 
1d20+6=25 [/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 28, 2009)

Merenita observed the healing as closely as she was allowed.  Though her eyes were omnidirectional, it was very apparent that her concentration was on the wounds and subsequent healing.  Her cephalothorax was flat on the ground, giving her posture a look similar to that of a child crouching and looking at a bug on the ground from inches away.  When it was over, she stood back up.  She then waited for the dwarf to get up and watched him go to the secret door, apparently uninjured.  Merenita stayed quiet, deep in thought over what she'd seen.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 28, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> Merenita approaches Delber, expecting the smart-seeming creature may reveal something important.  "Delber, why does the dwarf complain?  Is his body not able to heal?"




"Merenita, now do you understand? that is the healing we are talking about. His body is able to heal on his own, just very slowly, and some others even slowlier." delber converses with the fey spider in a tone of an older brother speaking with a younger sibling.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 29, 2009)

Merenita rotates to face Delber.  The sides of her abdomen and splotchy patches on the first joint of each leg seem to flicker a very soft blue glow.  "That is an incredible thing."  she states.  "I would know more.  How does it work?  What can cause such a... _change_ in the natural order of things?  Please!  Tell me more!" she asks excitedly.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 29, 2009)

*OOC:*


What knowledge check would Delber need to do to answer her questions?


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 29, 2009)

ooc: I'd imagine knowledge arcana or spellcraft.  This convo I intended more for RP purposes anyways.  Merenita has never seen magic like this.  I think someone popped off a magic missile, but I think she was preoccupied with battle or somesuch.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 30, 2009)

*OOC:*


 I think spell craft or maybe K: religeon to see ~-if-~ he even knows what he is talking about, then i will give a flowery lecture on the aspects of divine magic.

ok, i just checked and he has 1 rank in religeon and I will say that he can explain it!







Delber rubs his chin  and thinks for a moment. then an eyebrow arches and his eyes light up.

"well, you see. When I conjur forces of magic I take the words, gestures and my will and call forth to places far and alien to bring to my hand the material I need at the moment. when a priest calls forth for healing magic, it is like a channel to the very gods is opened and a measure of divine prescense is trickled through and the body of the injured living being knits together or what ever other effect the priest is wanting to do.Does that make sense?"


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 30, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Delber rubs his chin  and thinks for a moment. then an eyebrow arches and his eyes light up.
> 
> "well, you see. When I conjur forces of magic I take the words, gestures and my will and call forth to places far and alien to bring to my hand the material I need at the moment. when a priest calls forth for healing magic, it is like a channel to the very gods is opened and a measure of divine prescense is trickled through and the body of the injured living being knits together or what ever other effect the priest is wanting to do.Does that make sense?"




Merenita is silent for a very long moment.  Periodically she looks at Delber, or the dwarf, or the one who healed him.  Finally she looks back at Delber.  "I didn't see any of that happening!  Are you teasing me?" she asks incredulously.  "Show me the gestures, tell me the words.  We'll see if I can make something happen!"  she says excitedly.  "Or we'll see if you're full of it."  she adds after a moment.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 30, 2009)

**SIIIIGGGGHHHH**

"Look, I am not gifted or blessed with the talen needed to channel the poser of the gods, however I am gifted and talented with the magic of the arcane arts. when I geet a chance I will show you. maybe tonight when we camp for the day. Right now we are preparing to go through a door that has been cleverly hidden to keep people like all of us from going through it and we just dont know what is on the other side, so discretion from stealth might be of the needed essence here."

Delber gives her a very patient (and strained) look if she continues he will prepare to reiterate the need for silence though....









*OOC:*


 yeesh, that spider is a pest!


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 1, 2009)

Merenita is somehow able to give the distinct impression that she is raising an eyebrow at Delber, despite the fact that she lacks the anatomy to do so.  "Ok." she says simply.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 1, 2009)

*Lenya*

_“Like most things, it requires talent, but also training. You cannot just do it. Shall we proceed, then?”_


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 1, 2009)

Delber's eyes light up at Lenya comment, "Ah. A much better explaination. thank you Lenya."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 1, 2009)

Vardok's examination of the secret door reveals a poison needle trap cunningly concealed in the opening mechanism.  He has little trouble removing the needle, though once it is done he realizes that any poison on the needle evaporated long ago.

The door opens onto a tiny 10 foot by 10 foot chamber with arrow slits in the eastern wall looking out onto the rubble field outside.  It appears that no one has been in this chamber for centuries as a cloud of dust wafts out when the door opens.

Likewise, the three archers who once defended the citadel are long dead, their skeletons still clutching rotten and useless crossbows.



> This pocket chamber is damp and cold.  The skeletons of three long-dead archers slump against rubble-filled arrow slits along the east and south wall.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 1, 2009)

*Lenya*

_“Well, this room doesn't seem to be in use now, or does it? Can't be careful enough, though...”_

Pointing her polearm in front of her, Lenya moves closer and pokes one of the skeletons with it.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 1, 2009)

Hateful pinpoints of red light flare in the empty eye sockets of the skeletons as they spring to unholy life.

OOC: Roll initiative!


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 1, 2009)

Kael's initiative of 5. Yay for Natural 1's.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 1, 2009)

*Lenya*

_“I would have prefered to be wrong...”_


OOC: Initiative 19.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanee said:


> _“I would have prefered to be wrong...”_
> 
> 
> OOC: Initiative 19.




"seeeing as I thought you were supposed to be keeping me _out_ of trouble, not getting me _into_ trouble, I would have prefered you to have been wrong too, Lenya."

1d20+1=14


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 2, 2009)

Merenita recoils from the moving skeleton.  "Lenya should leave the poking to me.  That goblin outside didn't even _twitch_ when I did it."
Initiative =8


----------



## Max (Jul 3, 2009)

Kelset initiative (1d20+2=4)


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 3, 2009)

Vardok nods in satisfaction as he finishes removing the needle trap and triggering the hidden door mechanism.  Then frowns and mutters "That's all?" as he sees the room beyond.  The dwarf grunts once in annoyance and starts to step away, annoyed that he had bothered only to find a dusty old room with no treasure.  Then the dwarf is passed by Lenya, who prods the skeletons into sudden unlife.....!!  Vardok mutters a little *"Gah!"* and tries to get his mace and sword ready for the undead menace.

_Initiative 16_
1d20+2=16


----------



## maddmic (Jul 7, 2009)

Darik watches as the door is opened and looks into the empty room.  Somewhat dissatisfied with the results, Darik sighs and is about to turn away when Lenya pokes one of the skeletons and it begins to move!  Darik the turns back to face the undead and readies his sword.  He advances on the abominations and calls out.  *"Away with you foul creatures!  Your unnatural existence is coming to an end!"*


OOC:
init:  1d20=12


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 8, 2009)

OOC: Initiative Order 

Skeletons Initiative (1d20+5=11) 

19 - Lenya
16 - Vardok
14 - Delber
12 - Darik
11 - 3 Skeletons
8 - Merenita
5 - Kael
4 - Kelset

OOC: Everyone please post their round 1 actions (including those after the skeletons in the initative).  I'll summarize the results in next week's update.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 8, 2009)

*Lenya*

This time Lenya does not just poke the skeleton, that began to move, but rather swings her guisarme at it with full power, hoping to knock the undead creature over. Then she readies herself to await the attack of the remaining skeletons.


OOC: Trip attack (touch attack +4) on the skeleton that Lenya disturbed, if successful, follow-up attack against the prone skeleton (attack +4 vs. AC -4 (prone), damage 2d4+4).

Any AoO against skeletons rushing near her (due to reach) will be trip attacks as well (including potential follow-up attacks); if the skeleton she attacked on her turn has been knocked prone and stands up again, AoO against it will be a regular attack.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 8, 2009)

OOC: Go ahead and the make the rolls, please.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 8, 2009)

OOC: Okies... Trip attack on the skeleton (touch AC 14, STR check 22); Follow-Up (AC 24 (Crit! Darn undeads...), damage 8).

And a number of potential AoOs:

In case the above Trip succeeded, one AoO is reserved for that skeleton when it stands back up (AC 22 damage 10)

Two more AoOs, if the other skeletons come rushing in, thanks to Reach.

Trip attack (touch AC 9, STR check 13); Follow-Up (unnecessary; AC 9 won't be enough)
Trip attack (touch AC 11, STR check 24); Follow-Up (AC 19, damage 9)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 8, 2009)

Delber grabs his club off his belt and will smack any that comes with reach of him.

"time to start crackin' skulls!" he says smiling at his own joke.

1d20+2=14, 1d6+1=2

[note] the actual damage was 3 points as i miss-typed the damage as +1 instead of +2
[/note]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 9, 2009)

*Vardok Stonekennel, Dwarven Rogue*

Vardok struggles to keep Krek the Fifth from either running over to the moving piles of bones or running away from them, as the bulldog barks and growls at them, hopping up onto his hind legs when straining at the leash.  Vardok tries to take a swing with his mace if any of the skeletons gets close, but he's too preoccupied to make even a half-swing of the mace.  Vardok snarls and curses briefly in Dwarven.

[sblock=ooc]OOC: Well, InvisibleCastle is back to hating me again.  Vardok readies an action to smack the first of the critters inside that room, besides his allies of course, that gets within reach.  Natural 1 attack roll.  Hopefully no undead gets close enough before Vardok's next turn so I can just do something different or try another attack.

As it stands, I think Lenya is in the way of any of us attacking the skeletons, though I suppose there's one empty 5-foot space inside that secret room, based on the description earlier.  So maybe _someone_ can step into there and attack, but I dunno.
1d20+3=4, 1d8+3=10 [/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 9, 2009)

Kael - AC: 17 - HP: 10/10

Drawing his bow, Kael shouts out above all others, "Should we leave this room and close the door?" He lets fly an arrow, knowing full well how futile it might be shooting through a bunch of bones.

Attack on the nearest Skeleton engaging Lenya (or another if that one has cover). Attack of 13 for 9 damage.


----------



## maddmic (Jul 12, 2009)

Darik moves to the closest skeleton and swings his sword while yelling to Kael, *"We stay and fight these abominations!"*

OOC:
Don't want to hold anything up, so I'll post now.
1d20+4=14, 1d8+2=4


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 12, 2009)

Merenita tries to get a shot in with her bite.

1d20+3=17, 1d4=1, Poison DC 15: 1d3=2, 1d3=1


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 22, 2009)

Lenya hooks her guisarme around the feeble looking legs of one of the skeletons.

Skeleton Strength check to resist trip. (1d20+1=21) The skeleton lands on the ground and loses multiple ribs with Lenya's follow-up attack, though it is still moving.

Vardok struggles to restrain his dog and ends up with an ineffectual attack as a result.

Delber swings his club, connecting solidly against the skull of one of the standing skeletons.

Darik's sword swing connects with the same skeleton but has little effective as their is no flesh for his sword to slice through.

The two standing skeletons attempt to advance but run into the whirling guisarme of Lenya.  One of them lands on the ground, the victim of another trip (OOC: Skeleton can't beat a 24 Strength check) and it loses a portion of its skull to the guisarme's blade.  The second standing skeleton ducks past the guisarme, using Delber and Darik as cover.  The already prone skeleton is obliterated as Lenya's guisarme strikes it down when it attempts to stand.

The still standing skeleton swipes its jagged finger bones at Delber like an animal attacking with its claws.

Skeleton 2 claw attack and damage (1d20+1=16, 1d4+1=5)  The horrid claw digs into Delber's unprotected mid-section.  OOC: Delber is at 0 hp at the moment.

Merenita tears away a rib bone from the one that attacked Delber with her mandibles.

Kael's arrow misses, lodging in the wall behind the skeletons.

Kelset guards the entrance (OOC: Max, are you still with us?  Kelset will be holding action until the end of this combat unless you return.)

*Round 2*

The combat has spilled out into the entry tower with one skeleton destroyed and another prone.  Delber is critically injured, however.

OOC: Everyone post round 2 actions, please.

[sblock=DM Screen]Skeleton 1 - Destroyed
Skeleton 2 - 4 damage
Skeleton 3 - 4 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 22, 2009)

*Lenya*

Seeing Delber seriously injured, Lenya drops her polearm, which is more of a hindrance in these close quarters now, and reaches for her flail, which also seems more suitable to crack bones with, anyways.

She swings the weapon on the skeleton standing near the wizard, knocking it to the ground as well, while she positions herself to be able to hit the other prone skeleton also (if possible). As the undead falls, her circling flail already flies towards it again.

OOC: Trip Attack against the standing skeleton with her Flail (Touch Attack 12; Strength Check 25, the dice are definitely with me with those Strength Checks!); Follow-Up Attack (AC 9, DMG 10, even prone, that is probably a miss).

Two potential AoOs for standing up (1st for this skeleton, 2nd for the one knocked down last round with the AoO, if that is close enough). Rolled a bit much there... it's just the Follow-Up Attacks (3rd number is the attack roll and 4th number the damage roll), of course... no Trips against prone opponents. Both misses, though (AC 7 and AC 9 respectively).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 22, 2009)

The wizard is enjoying his martial prowess when the skeleton's fingers make contact with his abdominable inards.

He gives a sharp intake of air and falls with a sickening wet thud, his club clatters to the ground noisily.

Full round action:
*bleed, bleed, bleed*

edited for a better idea! (thank you Thanee!)


----------



## Thanee (Jul 23, 2009)

OOC: You still got a move action, when you are disabled (i.e. at 0 hps exactly), BTW. You only start bleeding at negatives.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 23, 2009)

of couse I do. I knew that. I was just testing evey one!Er, ummm uh...

Delber moves his hurtin' Arse away from the battle, hopefully not incurring an AOO.

move action: move hurtin' arse to back of party and keep watch there.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 24, 2009)

Merenita pounces on the skeleton that hurt Delber, biting and gnashing at it with animal ferocity.
Attk: 1d20+3=18, Dam: 1d4+2=5 Won't bother rolling poison: undead.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 24, 2009)

Vardok growls and tries to smash a skeleton with his mace while keeping Krek the Fifth from getting in the way.  But the dog continues to prove a significant distraction, and Vardok only succeeds in smashing a dent in the floor.

[sblock=ooc]An 11 to hit for 8 damage, pah.  Attacking whatever skeleton is within reach at that time.
1d20+3=11, 1d8+3=8 [/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 24, 2009)

Kael - HP: 10/10 AC: 17

Kael takes his time with this shot, targeting the one standing skeleton remaining. He notches his arrow and tracks the path, waiting for the opening between his companion's attacks. Once the opportunity arises, he'll let an arrow fly toward the skull, hoping that the arrowhead can embed itself with the greater amount of suffice area and hopefully hit it with enough force to take the head right off.

Attack against the skeleton with 14 for 4 damage.


----------



## Max (Jul 24, 2009)

OOC: Sorry I didn't post sooner.  Somehow I missed that you wanted us all to post our actions up front (even though now that I look back it was quite clear).  I was waiting to see what happened ahead of me, since Kelset moves last.

If Kelset can still have an action in round 1, he would attack a skeleton.
Kelset attacks with his mace (1d20+4=15, 1d8+4=8)

If that isn't possible work, then he will attack in round 2.

If he was able to attack in round 1, and there is still a skeleton standing in round 2 for him to whack, he will do so:

Kelset 2nd attack (1d20+4=16, 1d8+4=5)

Once the battle is over, he will heal Delbar unless someone else is in more need of healing.

heal Delbar (1d8+1=7)


----------



## maddmic (Jul 29, 2009)

Darik moves to the prone skeleton and swings his sword again.

OOC:
1d20+4=15, 1d8+2=9


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 4, 2009)

OOC: Note that this will be the last IC update on EN World.  This post is being cross-posted on Crazy Monkey's Asylum here.  Scott DeWar had already indicated that he will not be making the move so Delber is being written out this round.  Anyone else not planning on making the move, please e-mail me at crazy_monkey1956@yahoo.com as I won't be checking my PMs or new posts here on EN World.

Lenya takes the standing skeleton down to the ground with her flail, her followup attack smashing the skeleton to bone fragments.  (OOC: These skeletons are AC 13 and being prone incurs a -4 penalty to AC vs melee attacks.)

Vardok manages to obliterate the other one, despite the distraction presented by his dog.

OOC: Everyone gets 42 XP.

Delber, critically injured, says "I'm going to go back to town and heal."

OOC: We will assume that the characters of any other players who are not making the move to the Asylum are going to escort Delber back to town.  Remember, please post your IC replies here.  Thanks.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 4, 2009)

OOC: Note that this will be the last IC update on EN World.  This post is being cross-posted on Crazy Monkey's Asylum here.  Scott DeWar had already indicated that he will not be making the move so Delber is being written out this round.  Anyone else not planning on making the move, please e-mail me at crazy_monkey1956@yahoo.com as I won't be checking my PMs or new posts here on EN World.

Lenya takes the standing skeleton down to the ground with her flail, her followup attack smashing the skeleton to bone fragments.  (OOC: These skeletons are AC 13 and being prone incurs a -4 penalty to AC vs melee attacks.)

Vardok manages to obliterate the other one, despite the distraction presented by his dog.

OOC: Everyone gets 42 XP.

Delber, critically injured, says "I'm going to go back to town and heal."

OOC: We will assume that the characters of any other players who are not making the move to the Asylum are going to escort Delber back to town.  Remember, please post your IC replies here.  Thanks.


----------

